# HOWTO: Ndiswrapper Wireless Setup

## scootersmk

Ndiswrapper Wireless Setup Howto:

Version: 2.0.1

Last Updated: 03-28-2004

Author: scootersmk

Thanks to: opello and everyone who has posted helpful tips on this tread.

Index

I. Intro

II. Suported cards

III. Bugs

IV. Installation Steps

V. Reference

VI. Successful Harware

VII. Todo

***UPDATES***(Please read FIRST!)

12-20-04 It has been awhile since I have updated this howto.  Since my last update the ebuild for ndiswrapper has made some major progress.  I strongly recommend that, in order to get ndiswrapper, you use the ebuild and follow the instructions that it gives.  I will leave the old instructions up just in case someone is using them, but otherwise this howto is out of date. The only legitamate purpose this thread currenly has is a record of which cards will work with ndiswrapper.  Glad to see some positive changes over the majority of this year.  This will most likely be the last update to this howto.

06-01-04- If you just want to get this thing working and connected(noobs) , please follow the instructions below to install ndiswrapper-0.6 manually without an ebuild.  I am currently working on getting a howto up for the newly released ebuild so stay tuned..

03-30-04- GOOD NEWS! The bugs for the ebuilds have been closed. There are now ebuilds in portage for ndiswrapper-0.6 as well as serveral previous versions. The one that you will have the best luck with is the just released, 0.6-r1. I have heard several reports of this ebuild working. I am really short on time at the moment, but as soon as I get a chance I will update this HOWTO for hopefully the final time. Let me know how the ebuild works out for you. I am not sure if the ebuild is keyword masked or not so, keep in mind everything that goes along with using masked packages, if infact it is masked. 

03-27-04- First off at the this time the state of the ebuilds is not good.  If you just want to get things working please stick with this howto until all the ebuild stuff gets sorted out.  I have changed the instructions to go along with the new install steps for ndiswrapper-0.6.  The step have been simplified signifigantly.  I will try to make the appropriate changes when ndiswrapper or the ebuild progress.

03-22-04- One final note for tonight,  there is now an ebuild available in portage.  It is however still masked, so test at your own risk and report back here with success and back to the bug page with both failures and successes.  

```
ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~x86 emerge ndiswrapper"
```

(substitute your keyword for "x86")

03-22-04- After going ready through some of these posts, it is becoming more and more apparent that there are better ways to get this up and running.  The newer releases of ndiswrapper are much improved and the install script that they include is becoming more and more reliable.  The ndiswrapper ebuild (metioned below) is looking much more promising.  So, in short this method may not be the best one, but it is something to go off of, and it is a central place for us to discuss the changes.  Right now I am looking at the changes and will hopefully update this howto to a much more simplified gentoo-like install.  Suggestions are always welcome.(see update on 03=37-04)

03-21-2004-Well along with being busy with school and work, for some reason I stopped recieving emails for new posts.  I was quite excited to see that my very own howto had reached 4+ pages, I just hope that they are not all problems.  :Smile:   I will do my best to catch everything up to date an make the appropriate changes in the coming days. Thanks for all the advice.

I. Intro:

Ndiswrapper is a project that focuses on getting support for wireless network devices in which their manufactures do not release any sort of linux driver.

1.  What should be posted in this thread:

-problems with doc

-bugs

-suggestions/improvements

-feedback(positive or negative)

2. Syntax Note: In the code blocks, all lines that start with "#" are commands to be typed.

  If you have any other questions/problems or anything else that has to do with this thread please make your own thread that references this doc in the appropriate gentoo forum.

3. This guide only covers the very basics of getting the card to work.  I have not covered steps about how to automate setting different iwconfig options that you may need to get your connection up and running. 

DISCAIMER-  Please be careful and test how your system repsonds to various card events such as a hot removal.  There are instances where, as discussed below they may cause you system to lock up.  So be aware of this possiblilty.

[/i]

II. Supported Cards:

Goto this page on the ndiswrapper.sf.net site to get an updated list of supported cards, the corresponding driver, and the corresponding vendor and device IDs (PCI-ids).

Link: http://ndiswrapper.sourceforge.net/supported_chipsets.html

III. Bugs:

Ndiswrapper is still in its early development stages so is unstable.  Please refer to the README file to see how to deal with problems you encouter with ndiswrapper.

IV. Installation Steps

**IMPORTANT** These install steps are for ndiswrapper-0.6 ONLY. The steps in this howto have changed significantly from the previous version.  Please remove any previous versions of ndiswrapper before following these steps.

0. Emerge wireless-tools

```
 #emerge wireless-tools
```

1. Make sure card is being detected

make sure that your card shows up when you run the "lspci" command(as root)

```

#lspci 

....

.......

03:00 Network Controller: Broudcom Corporation BCM94304 802.11g (rev 02)

```

(lspci is included in the pciutils ebuild)

If your card is not being detected you need to reconfigure you kernel with Wireless Lan support and pcmcia support depending on your setup. (Skip ahead and read #2 before your recompile to save you from doing it twice)

2. Kernel Setup

DISABLE support for SMP in kernel. (This is very important, many headaches will be spared by doing so)

3. Download ndiswrapper

download the latest tarball from the files section of the ndiswrapper page on sf.net.

Link: http://sourceforge.net/projects/ndiswrapper/

This HOWTO is for ndiswrapper-0.6.

4. Unpack tarball

from the directory where you saved the ndiswrapper tarball

```

#tar -xvzpf ndiswrapper-0.6.tar.gz

#cd ndiswrapper-0.6

```

You should now be in the ndiswrapper directory.

5. Compile Driver

from the ndiswrapper directory that you should already be in

```
#make install
```

6. Get the windows driver

Goto the ndiswrapper homepage and download the windows drivers that corespond to your chipset.  Other drivers may work but are it is recomended that you try these first.

Link:  http://ndiswrapper.sourceforge.net/supported_chipsets.html

upack these drivers and find the .sys and .inf driver files and copy them to a directory called /lib/windrivers

```

#mkdir /lib/windrivers

#cp <driver>.inf /lib/windrivers

#cp <driver>.sys /lib/windrivers

```

7. Load the windows driver

```
#ndiswrapper -i /lib/windrivers/<driver>.inf
```

to verify that this worked make sure the following shows that your driver is present

(the output of this command may vary slightly)

```
#ndiswrapper -l

Installed ndis drivers:

bcmwl5 present

```

8. Load kernel module

```
#modprobe ndiswrapper
```

If nothing goes wrong, you should now type "dmesg" and see and entry that looks something like this

```
#dmesg

....

wlan0: ndiswrapper ethernet device xx:xx:xx:xx:xx:xx
```

9. Load module on boot

autoload ndiswrapper module

```

#echo "ndiswrapper" >> /etc/modules.autoload.d/kernel-<version>

```

substitute your kernel version for <version> . For example 2.6 or 2.4 (just the first 2 digits seperated by a ".") (mine is /etc/modules.autoload.d/kernel-2.6)

10. Interface setup

At this time due to lack of standard setup and the many different setups and configurations for wireless cards along with other interfaces, this howto does not support automation of bringing up the wireless interface.  Some possibilities are discussed in some of the replies in this tread.  

Currently since I use my laptop with both wired and wireless ethernet at several different wireless site I bring up the wireless interface manually as follows:

```

#iwconfig wlan0 essid <essid>

#ifconfig wlan0 up

#dhcpcd wlan0

```

That is the end of the Installation Steps.

V. Reference

Ndiswrapper SF.net page: http://sourceforge.net/projects/ndiswrapper/

Ndiswrapper Homepage:http://ndiswrapper.sf.net

VI. Successful Harware

Success? Please post your hardware specs for others to reference.

I will try to keep an update list of cards that have worked from using this doc:

-LInksys Wireless-G Notebook Adaptor wpc54g  (Broadcom 94306 using Broadcom 94304 driver) pcmcia card

-truemobile 1180  (broadcom 4301) built into Dell Inspiron 8200

-Presario 2570us with a MiniPCI Broadcom Corporation BCM94306 802.11g (rev 02) card.

-Compaq Presario X1050CA (X1000 series) (Centrino)

-Broadcom 4320 (Dell Truemobile 1300) in my Inspiron 8600 works

-Toshiba Tecra 8000 Asus WL-300G and the Asus WL-100G PCMCIA(broadcom 94306)

-Dell Truemobile 1400 (broadcom)

- Dell D500 with the Intel Pro mini-pci card

*NOTE* some of these card may require various tweaks(discussed in replies), so continue reading replies if you run into problems

VII. Todo

1. keep up to date

2. Ebuild

 -bugs.gentoo.org link to bug for new ebuild: https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=38017

 -any ideas about ebuild please post on bugs page

----------

## kosan

Great guide, thanks for taking the time to help others out. 

Two minor things to fix: 

First, step 9 should be <device ID> <vendor ID> for the options instead of <vendor ID> <device ID> as you have it written (at least according to the way you define those two variables.

Second, along the same lines, in step 7 you define <vendor ID> but you say that 14e4 is your "Product ID" for consitency's sake it would be better so say it is your "device ID" so that in step 9 people know what to plug in, otherwise it may be confusing as to wheter you put that in or the PCI ID or what. It will just make it easier for people to follow as they are going through the steps.

Other than that great job.

ndiswrapper works on my Dell Inspiron 8200 (truemobile 1180) which is a broadcom 4301

----------

## scootersmk

Thanks, I made the changes.

[EDIT]

OK, this time I made all the changes, sorry.

----------

## manifest

The ndiswrapper works with my emachines 5310 but i can not get it to load on reboot. 'm currently updating my system using my wireless card.  The card is

 00:0c.0 Network controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM94306 802.11g (rev 02)

I'll post later in the day on my output.  From what i can gather is that the ndiswrapper does not load.

<edit>

First off i have done everything above. 

my /etc/modules.d/wlan0 looks like this

```

alias wlan0 nidswrapper

options ndiswrapper if_name=wlan0

install ndiswrapper /etc/modprobe --ignore-install ndiswrapper; /usr/sbin/loadndisdriver 14e4 4320 /usr/lib/windrivers/bcmwl5.sys /usr/lib/windrivers/bcmwl5.inf

```

  But on boot i get :

```

 /etc/init.d/net.wlan0 start

 * Bringing wlan0 up...

 * Failed to bring wlan0 up                                               [ !! ] 

```

here is the output from dmesg

```

request_module: failed /sbin/modprobe -- wlan0. error = 256

```

Now if i manually cd into /lib/modules/2.6.1-gentoo/misc/

and do 

```

insmod ndiswrapper

```

it loads module

then run the driverloader like so

```

loadndisdriver 14e4 4320 /usr/lib/windrivers/bcmwl5.sys /usr/lib/windrivers/bcmwl5.inf

```

it shows in dmesg

```

wlan0: ndiswrapper ethernet device 00:90:96:61:f0:2d

```

then i do

```

/etc/init.d/net.wlan0 start

```

wlan0 becomes available

The only reason that i can think of is that my /lib/modules/2.6.1-gentoo/ is not linked correctly in my system because i can't just do 

```

insmod ndiswrapper

```

Or any other kernel module for that matterLast edited by manifest on Sat Jan 24, 2004 7:44 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## Deepu Sudhakar

Yes, I get problem upon loading the Windows driver...a segmentation fault. I 've tried recocmpiling the loader executable to no avail.

----------

## flying_walus

ok, having 2 problems:

1. something about the modules.d/wlan0 file isn't working, namely, it's not running loadndisdriver.

 the file looks like this:

```

alias wlan0 ndiswrapper

options ndiswrapper if_name=wlan0 install ndiswrapper /sbin/modprobe --ignore-install ndiswrapper;  /usr/sbin/loadndisdriver 8086 1043 /lib/windrivers/W70N51.SYS /lib/windrivers/W70N51.INF

```

things appear fine if i run it by hand.

2. now that i've got the card up, I iwconfig it thusly

```

iwconfig wlan0 essid myessid key myhexkey

```

and it seems to find my access point - iwconfig wlan0 shows the correct MAC for the access point, and the access point  reports that a card with the correct MAC is accessing it...

but I can't connect to my net.  dhcpcd dies, setting an ip with ipconfig and then pinging produces nothing... Can someone point me in the right direction ?  the net works fine with the other machines on it

eqipment:  intel 2100  3b Mini PCI ( centrino ) on a Dell D800

----------

## Jyrinx

Hey - if you'll allow me to toot my own horn  :Smile:  , I've got a patch in Bugzilla (bug #38210) to automate things one step further: The patch adds to /etc/conf.d/net a new option, preifup_$IFACE (i.e. preifup_wlan0 or whatever), which is a command to be run before ifconfig is run to bring up the device. My intended purpose (which seems to work quite well) is to run an iwconfig command or script; this automates everything without having to hack any init scripts. If anyone's interested, please try it out, and pester a maintainer or two to commit it if you like it  :Wink: 

Jyrinx

(Yeah, I'm getting a bit impatient, as the bug's been sitting there without activity for a few weeks now, and I think it addresses well an annoying lack of functionality at the moment ...)

----------

## powdahound

Works for me on WPC54G.  :Smile:  I have the same problem as manifest though.  :Sad: 

I can't pull the PCMCIA card out after initiating the wireless though or my whole computer locks up and I have to hard restart. Suggestions?

----------

## tdb

Works for my Presario 2570us with a MiniPCI Broadcom Corporation BCM94306 802.11g (rev 02) card.

```

loadndisdriver 14e4 4320 /lib/windrivers/bcmwl5.sys /lib/windrivers/bcmwl5.inf
```

----------

## tobimat80

Works fine. I'm using this for my centrino:

 *Quote:*   

> /usr/sbin/loadndisdriver  8086  1043  /lib/windrivers/w70n51.sys /lib/windrivers/w70n51.inf

 

----------

## soda_popstar

I'm having problems with my Centrino as well.  The one thing that I noticed is that after loading the ndiswrapper module and initializing the driver, my dmesg gives this:

```

---snip---

eth0: Setting 100mbps full-duplex based on auto-negotiated partner ability 45e1.ndiswrapper version 0.3 loaded

NdisWriteConfiguration --UNIMPLEMENTED--

NdisWriteConfiguration --UNIMPLEMENTED--

NdisWriteConfiguration --UNIMPLEMENTED--

NdisWriteConfiguration --UNIMPLEMENTED--

NdisInitializeString --UNIMPLEMENTED--

NdisWriteConfiguration --UNIMPLEMENTED--

NdisInitializeString --UNIMPLEMENTED--

NdisWriteConfiguration --UNIMPLEMENTED--

NdisInitializeString --UNIMPLEMENTED--

NdisWriteConfiguration --UNIMPLEMENTED--

NdisInitializeString --UNIMPLEMENTED--

NdisWriteConfiguration --UNIMPLEMENTED--

NdisInitializeString --UNIMPLEMENTED--

NdisWriteConfiguration --UNIMPLEMENTED--

NdisWriteConfiguration --UNIMPLEMENTED--

NdisInitializeString --UNIMPLEMENTED--

NdisWriteConfiguration --UNIMPLEMENTED--

NdisInitializeString --UNIMPLEMENTED--

NdisWriteConfiguration --UNIMPLEMENTED--

NdisWriteConfiguration --UNIMPLEMENTED--

eth1: power management not possible

```

When I start up eth1, it loads with no errors, but it can't find any access points or anything so I can't use the Internet.  I'm using ndiswrapper 0.3 because I'm using the 2.4.22 kernel.

EDIT: I installed the 2.4.24 kernel and used ndiswrapper 0.4 just now.  Everything up to loading the drivers works fine, but when I run dmesg, I still get the same unimplemented thing.  Running iwconfig gives me errors about version incompatabilities that I don't know how to fix.

```
root@laptop utils # iwconfig

lo        no wireless extensions.

 

eth0      no wireless extensions.

 

Warning: Driver for device wlan0 has been compiled with version 16

of Wireless Extension, while this program is using version 15.

Some things may be broken...

 

wlan0     IEEE 802.11b  ESSID:""

          Mode:Managed  Channel:0  Access Point: FF:FF:FF:FF:FF:FF

          Bit Rate=54Mb/s

          RTS thr=1600 B   Fragment thr=2344 B

          Encryption key:off

          Power Management:off

          Link Quality:0/0  Signal level:-98 dBm  Noise level:-256 dBm

          Rx invalid nwid:0  Rx invalid crypt:0  Rx invalid frag:0

          Tx excessive retries:0  Invalid misc:0   Missed beacon:0
```

----------

## meinholz

I also have a Centrino with vanilla 2.4.24 and had the same problem. Do a make clean and recompile ndiswrapper. This got rid of the iwconfig error, but I still got the same UNIMPLEMENTED errors, so I'm stuck one step further along than you.

Does anyone have the centrino, 2.4.24, ndiswrapper 0.4 combination working? I've poked around on the ndiswrapper mailing list with no luck. Should I ask around on that list?

Step 11 should be /usr/sbin/loadndisdriver, not /usr/bin...

When I put the last line (the one that spans two lines in the forum) into /etc/modules/wlan0, I get an error on boot. Is there another typo in this line or could it be tied to loadndisdriver not working right in the first place???

Would this also work with the post about net.ath0???

Thanks for the help.

----------

## soda_popstar

Oh wow, I suddenly got it to work today!  I still get the uninitialized thing, but my Internet still works perfectly.  I suppose it's some sort of extraneous error (I don't really know, I'm just guessing).  I'm using 2.4.22 and ndiswrapper 0.4 ... I don't really know what I did to make it work, it just did.   :Shocked: 

If it helps, I'm on a Compaq Presario X1050CA (X1000 series).

----------

## trapperjohn

 *scootersmk wrote:*   

> 
> 
> 10. Interface Setup
> 
> Check wireless interface
> ...

 

I think, you don't have to copy it, but just link to it:

```
ln -sf /etc/init.d/net.eth0 /etc/init.d/net.wlan0
```

This avoids problems with different versions of the net.ethX script.

Maybe you should also mention setting ESSID etc. for instant-networking after install  :Wink: 

----------

## brooney

i've got wireless going on my inspiron 8600 using the built in broadcom wireless card...chipset bcm4306/bcm2050.  the vendor id and device id was 14e4/4324

now i want to post an opinion/thought for comment

i want to automate things so that the wlan0 interface initializes on boot up.  i've seen a number of different scripts being worked on in the forums.  these scripts seem to be following the normal network script style with each interface with it's own script.  they are quite good.

what doesn't make sense with me on this though is that if i am able to connect via the wireless interface, then most likely i'm not wanting to connect via the eth0 interface as i most likely do not have a cable plugged in.  when there isn't a cable plugged in, the eth0 start takes a while to timeout.  i personally would like to avoid this so my thoughts is that these scripts need to come together somehow.  the single script should follow a logic such as it tries all the known essid's thru the wireless and then upon failure of all those, looks for an available wireless and then finally use the eth0 as a last resort.  

even better would be to have a rules engine that allows each user to define how they want their network interfaces to be initialized.  this would allow each user to define what they particularly want to initialize and what not to initialize and what other interfaces to initialize on failure of a previous attempt....i think you get the idea.

what do people think of this?  am i out to lunch on think this?

----------

## brooney

btw, thanks scootersmk

----------

## TomaSz

 *Deepu Sudhakar wrote:*   

> Yes, I get problem upon loading the Windows driver...a segmentation fault. I 've tried recocmpiling the loader executable to no avail.

 

I also got the error.

He outputs 

```

Unable to handle kernel paging request at virtual address f.....

...

Code: Bad EIP value

Segmentation fault

```

I also tried recompiling, but it just keeps giving the error.

Anybody knows a possible answer?

----------

## trapperjohn

 *brooney wrote:*   

> 
> 
> what doesn't make sense with me on this though is that if i am able to connect via the wireless interface, then most likely i'm not wanting to connect via the eth0 interface as i most likely do not have a cable plugged in.  

 

I disabled eth0 to come up on boot, cause most of the time, I use wireless. If you don't want to do this, you could just edit /etc/init.d/net.eth0 to give the dhcpcd a shorter timeout (like 10sec or so). Just find 'dhcpcd' and replace it with 'dhcpcd -t 10'.

This can also be a problem, if you have a bad connection (wireless or wired) so the dhcp-client times out too early. But I think, asking the user on boot is sometimes nice ... but most of the time annoying  :Wink: 

----------

## psyeye

I have a success-story for

```
 Network controller: Intel Corp. PRO/Wireless LAN 2100 3B Mini PCI Adapter (rev 04)
```

in a Samsung X10, but I had to change the alias-defintion to

```
alias wlan0 ndiswrapper

post-install ndiswrapper /usr/sbin/loadndisdriver 8086 1043 /lib/ndiswrapper/w70n51.sys /lib/ndiswrapper/w70n51.inf

```

Otherwise it would not work... Maybe this should go into the HowTo as an alternative?

Thanks for your howto, with the above exception it "made my day"!   :Smile: 

greets,

psyeye

----------

## ShallowCorporateRaider

I am trying to follow this HOW-TO on a Dell D600 with a built-in 

```
Network controller:  Intel Corp. PRO/Wireless LAN 2100 3B Mini PCI Adapter (rev 04)
```

I am able to get up through step 10 above, but when I do a 

```
iwconfig
```

I get the following:

```
lo           no wireless extensions

eth0       no wireless extensions

wlan0     no wireless extensions
```

I am using the newest mm-sources (2.6.2) kernel.

Does anyone have any ideas?

----------

## psyeye

 *ShallowCorporateRaider wrote:*   

> I get the following:
> 
> ```
> lo           no wireless extensions
> 
> ...

 

I had the same problem and discovered that I forgot to compile wireless support into the kernel.

Check if you have

```
Device Drivers --> Networking support  --> Wireless LAN (non-hamradio) --> Wireless LAN drivers (...) & Wireless Extensions

 
```

enabled!

greets,

psyeye

----------

## Jondale

Something I noticed that might be useful to someone trying to get a

Linksys Wireless-G PCI card working.

I could not seem to get my card to work using the latest drivers from the Linksys site but it worked just fine using the drivers that came with the card (on CD media).

For some reason following the above directions didn't seem to work for me.  Perhaps I don't understand the process well enough and missed something.  To get wireless to come up automatically for me on boot I did the following: 

editted /etc/conf.d/net

     - Just copied my eth0 line and replaced eth0 with wlan0

copied /etc/init.d/net.eth0 to /etc/init.d/net.wlan0

editted /etc/init.d/net.wlan0

    -  I went down just below the "start(){ " and added the line:

       /usr/sbin/loadndisdriver 14e4 4320 /lib/windrivesr/BCML5.SYS /lib/windrivers/BCML5.INF

rc-update add net.wlan0 default

iwconfig wlan0 essid [myessid]

It comes up perfectly on boot now every time.  I don't use WEP, I only allow certain MAC's to connect to my wireless router so if you use WEP you might have a few more steps than above.

----------

## ShallowCorporateRaider

Psyeye,

Strangely enough, having wireless support in the kernel DOES seem to make the wireless work better.  How odd!   :Wink:    Thanks for the tip.

My card is working fine now, but I get an odd error on boot.  It always returns an error when it tries to load the wlan0 module, and says that it cannot find the module dependancy information, and that I should run depscan.sh.

Despite this error, the driver is still loaded and works fine.

Any ideas on this?

----------

## psyeye

 *ShallowCorporateRaider wrote:*   

> It always returns an error when it tries to load the wlan0 module, and says that it cannot find the module dependancy information, and that I should run depscan.sh.
> 
> Despite this error, the driver is still loaded and works fine.
> 
> Any ideas on this?

 

Did you try to change your alias-definition like I did? (see post above)

Maybe this helps. I'm sort of a noob when it comes to alias definitions - had to read manpages first to get an idea at all...

And remember:

Messages like

```
NdisWriteConfiguration --UNIMPLEMENTED--
```

in the output of dmesg are harmless.   :Wink: 

greets,

psyeye

----------

## brooney

 *trapperjohn wrote:*   

>  *brooney wrote:*   
> 
> what doesn't make sense with me on this though is that if i am able to connect via the wireless interface, then most likely i'm not wanting to connect via the eth0 interface as i most likely do not have a cable plugged in.   
> 
> I disabled eth0 to come up on boot, cause most of the time, I use wireless. If you don't want to do this, you could just edit /etc/init.d/net.eth0 to give the dhcpcd a shorter timeout (like 10sec or so). Just find 'dhcpcd' and replace it with 'dhcpcd -t 10'.
> ...

 

This is what i ended up doing as well...disable the eth0 on boot.  i also haven't installed my wireless to configure on boot yet.  however, it still makes more sense to me to combine the network scripts into a single one that goes thru each interface in a user defined order and attempts to initialize each one and depending on the results and user preferences, moves to the next interface or exits

----------

## Jondale

For those that were having trouble getting this to work with the 2.6+ kernels, I was able to get it to work for the first time with the CVS copy of ndiswrapper from last night (2/7/04).

To obtain it do the following:

```

cvs -d:pserver:anonymous@cvs.sourceforge.net:/cvsroot/ndiswrapper login 

cvs -z3 -d:pserver:anonymous@cvs.sourceforge.net:/cvsroot/ndiswrapper co ndiswrapper

```

Just press enter when it asks you for a password.

The CVS version of ndiswrapper works differently now than explained above.  It now uses a config file for the different drivers you use and loading the kernel module evidently loads the drivers you have in the config file automatically which greatly trivializes making your connection start up on boot correctly.

To set up your drivers go into your newly created ndiswrapper directory and type:

```

cd ndiswrapper

make && make install

```

Then you need to load ndiswrapper:

```

modeprobe -r ndiswrapper    (only if it's already loaded)

modeprobe ndiswrapper

```

```

cd utils

./parseinf /lib/windrivers/yourinffile.inf /lib/windrivers/yoursysfile.sys

```

Then if you want to list the drivers currently setup correctly:

```

./ndiswrapper -l

```

Then to load the driver that should be listed in the previous step

```

./loadndisdriver  yourdriver

```

Then all you have to do if you haven't already is add an entry for iface_wlan0 in /etc/conf.d/net and then copy /etc/init.d/net.eth0 to /etc/init.d/net.wlan0.

Now you should be able to:

```

/etc/init.d/net.wlan0 start

```

If it comes up successfully you can just add ndiswrapper to your /etc/modules.autoload.d/kernel-2.6 file and then:

```

rc-update del net.eth0

rc-update add net.wlan0 default

```

That should bring it up correctly on boot.  I'm typing this up after the fact so I hope everything is right.  This worked on a Linksys Wireless-G PCI card using kernel linux-2.6.2-rc2-mm1.

----------

## recoco.zhang

goood...Thanks a lot!

----------

## Wishmaster

Thanks for the great guide! It was very useful! 

Now my Broadcom 4320 (Dell Truemobile 1300) in my Inspiron 8600 works, altough i was not able to test network communication yet   :Confused:  !

But if i try to initialize it on boot, i got the failure mentioned above:

```

request_module: failed /sbin/modprobe -- wlan0. error = 256

```

Does somebody found a workaround for this problem?

[EDIT]

I've found a solution that works for me, i inserted the following lines in the "/etc/init.d/net.wlan0" at the beginning of the start() block:

```

# Enabling WLAN Support

        /sbin/modprobe ndiswrapper

        /usr/sbin/loadndisdriver 14e4 4320 /lib/windrivers/bcmwl5.sys /lib/windrivers/bcmwl5.inf

```

Maybe it's not the right way, but after reboot, the WLAN is available.

[/EDIT]

Bye,

Wishmaster

----------

## theorange

Noob question, but I hope someone has come accross it. In any event, your replies will make it easier for other people..

from typing 'make install' in ~/ndiswrapper/

bash-2.05b# make install

make -C driver install

make[1]: Entering directory `/root/ndiswrapper/driver'

gcc -DTEST_PM  -DLINUX -D__KERNEL__ -DMODULE -I/lib/modules/2.4.22-gentoo-r5/build/include -Wall -Wstrict-prototypes -fomit-frame-pointer -fno-strict-aliasing -pipe -mpreferred-stack-boundary=2 -O2   -c -o wrapper.o wrapper.c

wrapper.c:1126: variable `ndis_ethtool_ops' has initializer but incomplete type

wrapper.c:1127: unknown field `get_link' specified in initializer

wrapper.c:1127: warning: excess elements in struct initializer

wrapper.c:1127: warning: (near initialization for `ndis_ethtool_ops')

wrapper.c: In function `setup_dev':

wrapper.c:1613: structure has no member named `ethtool_ops'

wrapper.c: At top level:

wrapper.c:1126: storage size of `ndis_ethtool_ops' isn't known

make[1]: *** [wrapper.o] Error 1

make[1]: Leaving directory `/root/ndiswrapper/driver'

make: *** [install] Error 2

bash-2.05b#

Checked my kernel config, smp is disabled, wireless is enabled. Everything is current and the howto is followed to the letter. 

Any help is much appreciated.

EDIT: This btw, is a toshiba tecra s1, with a centrino chipset. 

Linux delta 2.4.22-gentoo-r5 #1 Wed Feb 4 18:40:45 PST i686 Intel(R) Pentium(R) M processor 1400MHz GenuineIntel GNU/Linux

----------

## ShallowCorporateRaider

I am still getting the errors on startup, even after I tried changing the alias as Psyeye suggested.  Here are the errors:

```
Dependency info is missing!  Please run #/sbin/depscan.sh to rix this.

/sbin/runscript.sh:  line 27: /var/lib/init.d/softlevel:  No such file or directory

ln:  creating symbolic link '/var/lib/init.d/started/net.wlan0' to '/etc/init.d/net.wlan0' :  No such file or directory

Could not get dependency info for "net.wlan0"!  Please run: #/sbin/depscan.sh to fix this

Could not get dependency info for "net.wlan0"!  Please run: #/sbin/depscan.sh to fix this
```

Then, about 15 seconds after I get the login prompt, it always says:

```
Failed to bring wlan0 up

Failed to bring eth0 up
```

If I then do a: 

```
dhcpcd wlan0
```

the wireless card works fine.

It seems odd to me that it tries to bring eth0 and wlan0 up at boot, because I do NOT have those added to the boot or default runlevels.  Since I switch between wired and wireless, I thought it would be easier for me to just start one or the other by hand.

Any ideas?

----------

## Jondale

 *theorange wrote:*   

> Noob question, but I hope someone has come accross it. In any event, your replies will make it easier for other people..
> 
> from typing 'make install' in ~/ndiswrapper/
> 
> bash-2.05b# make install
> ...

 

You need to upgrade your kernel to I think 2.4.23 or higher.  I got the same error as you until I upgraded to 2.4.24 at which point the downloaded 0.4 release worked for me. 

If you go to a 2.6.x kernel you will need to download the CVS copy to get it working.

----------

## ShallowCorporateRaider

Can no one shed any light on my dependency errors?  Please?  I can live with manually starting up the wlan0, but the anal retentive part of me cringes whenever it sees boot errors.

----------

## CharlieS

Are the G based cards actually running at 54MB/s or what??  they working to full capabilities is what i'm asking..

----------

## deadMofo

 *CharlieS wrote:*   

> Are the G based cards actually running at 54MB/s or what??  they working to full capabilities is what i'm asking..

 

To begin with, the 802.11g cards supposedly achieve 54Mb/s, which is only 6.75 MB/s theoretical maximum... then you also have to account for signal strength and all of the network overhead involved (TCP/IP, etc).

After all of those deductions, you can probably expect to get from 1.5 - 2 MB/s.

----------

## deadMofo

I have a WPC54g card, and it now (sorta) works thanks to scootersmk's excellent guide (ps - the corrections suggested by kosan still aren't incorporated into the original post)...

However, a few minutes after loading the driver, my system freezes (sorry I can't be more technically descriptive about this process - the system just goes completely nonresponsive).  For that short window, though, it works perfectly...

I'm running linux-2.6.3-rc2-mm1 with ndiswrapper 0.4 and the Linksys drivers (I've also tried the drivers linked to from the ndiswrapper site - same problem).  Perhaps this is the same problem as described previously in this thread ("segmentation fault"), but honestly I don't know what happens after a segmentation fault.

Anyway, if anyone else has encountered this problem, please let me know.

Thanks!

[EDIT]

Got it to work using cvs version - good post, Jondale.  The command syntax has changed again, so anyone trying this for the first time should just read the INSTALL doc after you check it out of CVS.

[/EDIT]

----------

## manifest

Followed the install instructions in the ndiswrapper directory. (This is for the current cvs version btw)

That got the ndiiswrapper loaded.  Then all i had to do was put in /etc/modules.autoload/kernel-2.6

ndiswrapper

On reboot it remember my configuration and loaded the ndiswrapper with no problems.  Whats soo much better with the version currently in cvs is that it stores the windows drivers and options in a config file (/etc/ndiswrapper).   I guess we should wait till the next revision of ndiswrapper before updating the instructions.

----------

## choenig

Hi,

 *flying_walus wrote:*   

> 
> 
> 2. now that i've got the card up, I iwconfig it thusly
> 
> ```
> ...

 

I had that problem using WEP, too, but I solved it:

First of all I changed my AP from open mode to restricted and then running 

```

iwconfig wlan0 key restricted KEY

iwconfig

iwconfig wlan0 key restricted KEY

```

lets me connect to the AP. In the bugs section of ndiswrapper someone suggested it could help to run iwconfig key several times, because sometimes the settings don't get commited.

If I only repeat the iwconfig key without calling iwconfig in the middle, I cannot connect, only the above way works for me now  :Smile: .

This is with current CVS from ndiswrapper.

Hope that helps...

take care, have fun

/christian

----------

## soda_popstar

Thanks for the HOWTO, it helped me a lot.   :Laughing:    I've now got my wireless Centrino working ... *whew*.

I've only got one more question.  I use wireless Internet at school, while I use wired Internet at home.  Is there some sort of init-script that can detect which one is available and start up net.eth0/net.wlan0 when necessary?  It's not a big deal right now, as I just need to remember to do "rc-update del net.eth0" before leaving for school.  I created a bash script called "wireless" that loads ndiswrapper and starts net.wlan0, so I just need to run that when I start up my laptop at school.  

So pretty much all I need is a script that detects if wireless or wired Internet is available, then runs /usr/bin/wireless if there's wireless, or /etc/init.d/net.eth0 start if wired is available.  I would write it myself, but I don't know how to do that.   :Sad: 

----------

## sekh

Thank you for this great thread! really helped me get mine up and running  :Smile: 

I'm sort of facing the same problem as soda_popstar where i would like my pc to just use eth0 if that's available on boot and otherwise try the wlan. However i think i'm just going to setup different runlevels since there are certain services i dont want running while i'm using wlan (at the university or work) anyway  :Smile: 

soda_popstar: there's a program called mii-diag (in portage) which will let you know wether or not there's a connection on the ethernet cable for your wired NIC, you can use this to detect if it's available or not and then do whatever you like accordingly. Search the forum for it, i saw a few scripts that used it and could do something along the lines of what you want  :Smile: 

----------

## Kurbel

Thank you for this awesome tutorial!

I just found one little mistake that you probarbly could change:

You tell to copy the loadndisdriver to /usr/sbin, but in the /etc/modules.d/wlan0 you tell to use the /usr/bin path for it...

Kind regards,

Kurbel

----------

## bbrazil

I got my WPC54G working about halfway, but I can't seem to talk to my AP.

if I do an iwlist scanning, I see the AP, its ESSID, its MAC address, and that Encryption is Off.

If I do iwconfig wlan0 mode Ad-Hoc it changes to Ad-Hoc just fine.  If I change it back to managed, it's happy, too.

If I do iwconfig wlan0 essid MYESSID it just blinks at me.  It doesn't spit out an error or anything, it just silently returns without setting the ESSID.

Any guesses as to where I should look?

----------

## forceflow2

I have this exact same problem. ESSID never gets set. I can't connect to any APs but I can see them

----------

## SPY_jmr1

Just had perfect results witha toshiba centrino (intel pro 2100 chip), using the CVS ndiswrapper, and generic drivers. 

No flaws, None I can see anyway:D

----------

## forceflow2

Is anyone who got it working with the Intel PRO/Wireless 2100 using a restricted AP with WEP key? If so, what did you guys do differently from those of us who don't have it working?

----------

## corefile

Uggg. When I try and do a make && make install in the cvs ndiswrapper, its failes saying I have SMP support in my kernel, so i rebuilt with out it and I still get the error. Any one else have this problem?

-p

----------

## Kurbel

Be sure, that you also disabled Local APIC Support in your kernel - usually this should fix it.

To everyone with problems setting ESSID: I haven't with IntelPRO2100 - of course I cannot tell you why, but I simply followed this HOWTO. Maybe you've choosen the wrong windrivers? I used the ones mentioned here and not those distributed with my notebook...

----------

## forceflow2

I used the ones that came from the site also. I have a new strategy that I received from someone but cannot test for a few hours. Shall see if it actually fixes things or not.  Here's hoping

----------

## swimgeek

Hi,

I have Dell Inspiron 4150 with Dell TrueMobile 1180 (Broadcom 4301) chipset, on gentoo-dev-sources-2.6.3-r1. The version 0.4 of ndiswrapper didn't seem to work for me, but since yesterday the CVS version is working perfectly for me!

----------

## forceflow2

Finally got it working. Had to use open mode instead of restricted. Took a dive into the man page of iwconfig and just started changing options   :Wink:  Posting this right now from my Gentoo install during Computer Science class (yes, this is more important than listening to the professor talk about Iterators...)

----------

## 3.1415

thanks for this useful HOWTO

----------

## cdeberry

Read a few of the above posts and seems people are having the same problems with setting essid in iwconifg..  

iwconfig wlan0 essid myessid

of

iwconfig wlan0 essid myessid commit

Neither set the essid correclty...   Has anyone been able to find a fix for this?

----------

## Nuuul

Works great on my Toshiba Tecra 8000, with a 2.6.3 kernel.

With the Asus WL-300G and the Asus WL-100G PCMCIA(broadcom 94306 chipset for those who didn't knew).

Followed the howto step by step, it's working now, but I have to assign my WEP key via iwconfig, like: iwconfig wlan0 essid (myessid) (128-bit hex key), then a net.wlan0 start (where it's configured for DHCP, via the Gentoo router, offcourse  :Wink:  ).

Now I'm looking for a way to automagically configure the wlan card, when pcmcia-cs starts. Tried different settings, but it just doesn't handle the card as a wlan card (Well, maybe it does, maybe someone can tell me  :Wink:  ).

Thanks in advance for any suggestions  :Smile: 

BTW, if anyone is fighting with the irq's on this tecra, just add pci=noacpi pci=usepirqmask both to the bootloader (It spammed the logs with errors, without this for about 3 megs  :Shocked:  ). 

Also got sound (opl3sa-2) perfectly working on the Tecra, but that's a long story.  Just ask me if you need help   :Smile: 

[edit] Okay, I just whacked the init script by just adding the iwconfig command between start-stop part, works automatically now [/edit]

----------

## wwc210

Hey. Everything seems to be working for everyone but me. : ( 

I have a Truemobile 1400. I am using the newest CVS of ndiswrapper. My kernel is vanilla 2.6.3 from kernel.org. Wireless extensions were enabled; SMP was disabled. 

There was an earlier howto that involved ./parseinfo and ndiswrapper. However, when I ran ndiswrapper, it kicked back a "Permission denied." I was running as root (I know I shouldn't) and the module was not loaded. (lsmod returned nothing.) However, I can both load and unload ndiswrapper. 

Can anyone who had the Truemobile 1400 working please post *exactly* what they did? The CVS and everything? It might help if you posted the config files.

Moderators might want to start a new  thread: one for the new ndiswrapper and one for the old one. Perhaps the different hardwares should be separated as well. 

Thanks.

----------

## wwc210

There was a new version of ndiswrapper (0.5) that was released on March 7, 2004. For some strange reason, the version of ndiswrapper pull from the CVS today did not work. 

Here's a mini-HOWTO for ndiswrapper on the Dell Truemobile 1400 with the Broadcom chip. The vendor pciID is 14e4, and the chip pciID is 4324. 

Compile your kernel. I got it working with 2.6.3 vanilla. Nevertheless, it is in the documentation that at least 2.4.22 is required. Compile WITHOUT SMP support. You MUST compile in wireless (non-hamradio) support even if your chip is not explicitly supported there. You must also get the .INF and .SYS windows driver files. For this chip, download the Dell driver and decompress it. The file name is bcmwl5.sys and bcmwl5.inf.

Make the directory /lib/windrivers. Copy the above files into that directory. Download ndiswrapper-0.5.tar. Uncompress it. (tar -xvf ndiswrapper-0.5.tar) Change into directory ndiswrapper. Follow the INSTALL there to the letter. (Literally.) I could cut and paste the information here but that would be a waste of time.

----------

## truekaiser

umm i followed your advice to the letter but when i get to the loadndisdriver i always get the useage crap even after filling out the required information..

----------

## Superfly

I've got it working on a Dell D500 with the Intel Pro mini-pci card.

For those of you having troubles associating with your AP... for some reason with the ndiswrapper drivers I've noticed that it's important to sets the proper encryption key first before trying to associate at all with the AP.

So instead of:

iwconifg essid myap key mykey

do:

iwconfig key mykey essid myap

It seems to only work this way with my laptop and an Orinoco Wavelan AP2000 with wep enabled.  But if I put in an orinoco pcmcia card in I can set the essid first and then the key and have no problem...

----------

## truekaiser

oops forgot this stuff.

this is the card i am useing

```
02:02.0 Network controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM94306 802.11g (rev 02)

   Subsystem: Dell Computer Corporation: Unknown device 0001

   Control: I/O- Mem+ BusMaster+ SpecCycle- MemWINV- VGASnoop- ParErr- Stepping- SERR+ FastB2B-

   Status: Cap+ 66Mhz- UDF- FastB2B- ParErr- DEVSEL=fast >TAbort- <TAbort- <MAbort- >SERR- <PERR-

   Latency: 32

   Interrupt: pin A routed to IRQ 11

   Region 0: Memory at faffc000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=8K]

   Capabilities: [40] Power Management version 2

      Flags: PMEClk- DSI- D1+ D2+ AuxCurrent=375mA PME(D0+,D1+,D2+,D3hot+,D3cold+)

      Status: D0 PME-Enable- DSel=0 DScale=2 PME+

```

and this is the error i keep geting when i reach the step when you load the drivers.

```
 #command entered# /usr/sbin/loadndisdriver 14e4 4320 /lib/windrivers/bcmwl5.sys /lib/windrivers/bsmwl5.inf

#result# usage: /usr/sbin/loadndisdriver [-a] [driver]
```

----------

## snowmoon

you are trying to use ndiswrapper 0.5 with instuctions for 0.4 ... the way it works totally changes between these two versions... go bakc and read the INSTALL

----------

## truekaiser

doh... thank you

edit: ok it installs alright but it won't take any changes i pass to it. like essid and keys

----------

## damianfrancis

I have the broadcom 94306 chipset, and I downloaded ndiswrapper 0.5, First I was apparently using the instructions for 0.4, but after reading the thread through to figure out why it wasn't working I looked at the install doc that came with 0.5.  I installed the windows driver according to that doc, and I have gotten to the point that dmesg hs the following three lines to pertain to ndiswrapper:

```
ndiswrapper version 0.5 loaded

ndiswrapper adding bcmwl5.sys

wlan0: ndiswrapper ethernet device 00:90:4b:46:13:5c using driver bcmwl5.sys

```

but when I run iwconfig it says there is "no wireless extensions" on wlan0 or on any other interface for that matter.  Then if I try to continue the set up of iwconfig since I know that the ndiswrapper is loaded for wlan0 I get this read out 

```
Error for wireless request "Set Mode" (8B06) :

    SET failed on device wlan0 ; Invalid argument.

```

I am stumped it would be nice if someone could make suggestions or point out things I should do differently cause I followed the doc that came with 0.5

----------

## truekaiser

 *damianfrancis wrote:*   

> I have the broadcom 94306 chipset, and I downloaded ndiswrapper 0.5, First I was apparently using the instructions for 0.4, but after reading the thread through to figure out why it wasn't working I looked at the install doc that came with 0.5.  I installed the windows driver according to that doc, and I have gotten to the point that dmesg hs the following three lines to pertain to ndiswrapper:
> 
> ```
> ndiswrapper version 0.5 loaded
> 
> ...

 

thats similer to the error i am getting..

----------

## damianfrancis

Yes I think it is.  Are you able actually use the wifi.  Cause I seem to not be able to ping any thing not the net and not my router, but when I open firefox it seems to be able to load http://www.mozilla.org after a long time but nothing else seems to be happening.  well now it is not loading mozilla.org either.  How can I check to see if it is getting a signal?

----------

## truekaiser

i can't even contact the accses point or change any values. the mac address for the accses point is set to all F's the mac address for broadcast mode.

----------

## damianfrancis

Ok my wifi seems to be working...no it is working.  I have posted the problems I had above so I am just going to mention what I did that finally got it working.  First I realized that the alteration I had made to my kernel about wifi support had not been installed because /boot was not mounted so the new kernel was not accepting the ndiswrapper correctly.  I also enable some stuff in the kernel for general pcmcia networking, cause I think I read something about that as well.  But once I was booting the right kernel I was able to make the changes like mode and essid.  Then I did this

```
 #cp /etc/init.d/net.eth0 /etc/init.d/net.wlan0

 #nano /etc/conf.d/net
```

And I made sure that I had a line that matched the iface of eth0 but with wlan0 which was for me

```
iface_wlan0="dhcp"
```

Then I typed this to get the interface up 

```
 /etc/init.d/net.wlan0 start 
```

Readout then asked me to run /sbin/depscan.sh for some reason which I did then I ran ifconfig to see if I had the interface up with I did, so I tried to ping and it worked.

----------

## mariourk

My systems seems to get unstable when the ndiswrapper module is loaded.

When I run the 2.4 kernel, my system will crash as soon I do:

```

#modprobe ndiswrapper

```

When I run the 2.6 kernel, my system will crash after several hours.

Is this a know problem? Any ideas what couses this?   :Confused: 

----------

## damianfrancis

Yes I have also noticed this, actually it happend when I was trying to shut down the interface for eth0 to test and see if wlan0 was functioning.  But since I A. haven't had to do that any more since I took loading of eth0 out of the default runlevel. and B. and I haven't since the first time used the 

```
#ifconfig wlan0 up
```

it hasen't been a problem any more, now I am running it on 2.6kernel so I do not know if this accounts for the extra stability.  And I haven't tried to reproduce the bug so I haven't reported it.

I wonder is it just after you load ndiswrapper or is it after you bring up the interface?  And which version are you using cause I am using 0.5

----------

## mariourk

The 2.4 kernel will crash when I do:

```

#modprobe ndiswrapper

```

The 2.6 kernel will crash after several hours. I had only the ndiswrapper module loaded. net.wlan0 was NOT up out of security reasons (I hadn't reconfigured my firewall so I decided to turn it of until I did that)

I use version 0.5

----------

## truekaiser

 *damianfrancis wrote:*   

> Yes I have also noticed this, actually it happend when I was trying to shut down the interface for eth0 to test and see if wlan0 was functioning.  But since I A. haven't had to do that any more since I took loading of eth0 out of the default runlevel. and B. and I haven't since the first time used the 
> 
> ```
> #ifconfig wlan0 up
> ```
> ...

 

still doesn't work for me.....

----------

## viperlin

i got minimal sucess trying this with a Realtek 8180 driver, it displayed the Nic but i could not set essid or change mode from Auto, so it was pretty useless.

i'm currently working n finding a replacement for linuxant, i have like 27 days left on my licnece for it, itf push comes to shove i'll have to either buy the thing or run it in 1999.

----------

## G.N.A.

I am having problems trying to the the modprobe ndiswrapper command to work. Please take a look at the following post if you think you can help.

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=149198

I am getting a:

```
FATAL: Error inserting ndiswrapper (/lib/modules/2.6.3-gentoo-r1/misc/ndiswrapper.ko): Invalid module format
```

I have tried both ndiswrapper and the Linuxant program (the one you pay for) Both have the same problem.

Thanks,

GNA

----------

## damianfrancis

This may be a silly question, but can you load other modules G.N.A.?  or do you have everything built into the kernel.  Make sure you have loadable module support in your kernel.  

viperlin: what was the readout when you tried to change the mode and essid with iwconfig?

----------

## G.N.A.

I found the solution in another not directly related post:

```
# mount /boot; genkernel all
```

Worked properly after that.

Now my task will be to try and get my wlan0 and SSID, WEP to all work at boot.

GNA

----------

## allucid

centrino WEP is now supported in the current CVS version fyi.

it still acts a little iffy though...

----------

## Nuuul

Upgraded to 0.6, but I got a lot of output and some depscan errors   :Sad: 

Offcourse I did a make clean every time, but now I've tried 0.4 because that one worked without any problems for me....

Now I'm still getting the depscan errors that it can't find the net.wlan0 in the started directory, with 0.4, 0.5 and 0.6. Tried a lot of editting in the config files, even re-emerged baselayout..........nothing   :Shocked: 

But the thing is......everything still works as it should, it's just I'm getting the damn depscan errors (same as ShallowCorporateRaider).

Hopefully someone can help me here   :Smile: 

----------

## ShallowCorporateRaider

Ah, Nuuul, thanks for mentioning my depscan errors again.  I thought everyone had forgotten about them.   :Wink: 

Seriously, can anybody have pity on poor Nuuul and me, and point us in the right direction?

----------

## viperlin

sorry i'm not getting them either, currently hacking away and realtek 8180 drivers, (for 2.4.21) trying to figure out how you set WEP keys with iwpriv (iwconfig cannot be used to set anything)

----------

## truekaiser

the new .6 version fixed most of my problems but i have one more the /etc/init.d/net.wlan0 script will only bring up the interface succsesfully if i pass the essid value useing iwconfig first. now i want to bring this interface up at boot but i don't know how to pass options like essid after the ndiswrapper is loaded but before the /etc/init.d/net.wlan0 script is run.

----------

## UberLord

 *truekaiser wrote:*   

> now i want to bring this interface up at boot but i don't know how to pass options like essid after the ndiswrapper is loaded but before the /etc/init.d/net.wlan0 script is run.

 

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=122435

Scripts to configure wireless settings and bring up the interface AFTER the module has loaded.

----------

## viperlin

so people know: you can't use UberLords scripts with 8180 cards as you can only set options through iwpriv (this includes WEP essid, everything)

with linuxant/ndiswrapper you can use his excelent scripts though  :Smile: 

----------

## truekaiser

 *UberLord wrote:*   

>  *truekaiser wrote:*   now i want to bring this interface up at boot but i don't know how to pass options like essid after the ndiswrapper is loaded but before the /etc/init.d/net.wlan0 script is run. 
> 
> https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=122435
> 
> Scripts to configure wireless settings and bring up the interface AFTER the module has loaded.

 

i am new at this so don't shoot me. but should i copy them verbatium or what?

----------

## Nuuul

Solved the depscan issue  :Smile: 

The problem for me was the 2.6.4 kernel, 2.6.3 works like a charm.

Now tried both ndiswrapper 0.4 and 0.6 without any problems loading/unloading/configuring the modules. In 2.6.4 there was nothing but trouble and errors   :Shocked: 

I'm sure I configured the 2.6.4 kernel okay, copied the .config and did make oldconfig, even tried a lot of different kernel options....all a no go.

Now I'm back on that laptop posting this post  :Razz: 

----------

## hänse

I just got my new US Robotics 100Mbit (they say) Wireless Card working in my IBM A30 Notebook.

I used ndiswrapper 0.6 (note: there is a different way to install as described in this howto) and the drivers from http://ndiswrapper.sourceforge.net for the TI ACX 111 Chipset. (GPLUS.INF)

But i did not restart my computer since i got it working, hopefully it keeps working  :Wink: 

----------

## truth

I  Have followed the INSTALL doc included with ndiswrapper 0.6 to the letter and to no avail. modprobe ndiswrapper loads without complaint but no wlan0 exists and ndiswrapper does not display device. I have tried 3 different drivers, 2 from ndiswrapper page, one from cd that came with laptop. The card is builtin Broadcom BCM94306 I have 2.6.4-gentoo-r1 kernel. I would rather not go to 2.6.3 kernel as it caused problems on this laptop. I know i have the kernel config options set, my wireless cisco pcmcia nic works fine. Im not worried about the iwconfig portion of the builtin nic i would just love to be able to do modprobe ndiswrapper and see wlan0 in ifconfig. If anyone can confirm that it wont work with this kernel or give me a suggestion i would appreciate it.

Thanks

----------

## scootersmk

I have recently change this howto with instruction for ndiswrapper-0.6, take a look at those if you have not already.  

That chipset is know to work and is the same one that I have.  I use the driver that is on the ndiswrapper page.(the zip file for BCM 94306).  

Does your card show up in dmesg when you load the module?  If so it is just a matter of getting the interface setup.  If not, the only thing I can think of off the top of my head is to upgrade the kernel.

Let me know, and we will try to get you up and running.

----------

## truth

Thanks for the response. It does not show up in dmesg thats the problem. Ive been told that when you do modprobe ndiswrapper it should also show up. The card shows in lspci. Ive seen a couple of different things about ndiswrapper and this kernel. Im using 2.6.4-gentoo-r1, ive seen a few posts about it locking up with that kernel, however i am not experiencing lockups. I have also heard from someone with 2.6.4 kernel (vanilla sources) that they have it working with ndiswrapper 0.4 or 0.5  I think i might try using vanilla sources and see if that fixes the problem. When i try doing ndiswrapper i get an error stating Couldnt load kernel driver: permission denied. This is where it is at atm. ndiswrapper loads however, i have gotten it to load without complaining, however dmesg just shows "ndiswrapper version 0.6 loaded" nothing about the card itself, which of course is why it doesnt show up with ifconfig -a. Also there is difference between compiling for dl'ed source and emerging the ndiswrapper ebuild. When compiling from source i never wind up with /etc/modules.d/ndiswrapper  I have tried 0.6 source and i have used cvs to grab latest source. When i emerge that file exists , im unsure if 0.6 is supposed to have that file or not. I have edited it with the path to the .sys and .inf and changed IDENTIFIER DEVICEID to 14E4 4320 which is correct for my layout. I have also booted into windows to turn the buitin NIC on since i cannot seem to turn it on or off in linux. And i have edited the corresponding conf file in /etc/ndiswrapper/bcmwl5/  to set radio to on. Not sure where else to go from here except maybe trying an earlier version of ndiswrapper and/or trying vanilla sources. 

Thanks again

----------

## jselman

Hey, thanks for this great guide.... I am succesfully posting this post using my IBM R40 with a Cisco Aironet 350 Mini-Pci card.  :Smile: 

I have a little trouble though with dhcpcd... If I set the card using iwconfig and ifconfig everything works smoothly  :Smile:  But for certain scenarios I need to grab network information using dhcp... 

If I run 

```
% dhcpcd wlan0
```

I just wait for a long time and my interface goes down... I know that the dhcp server is working... Any ideas to get around this problem?

Thanks

Jose M Selman

----------

## motard

nothing to me works well  :Sad:   :Sad:  my intel card is not detected wiith lspci 02:02.0 Network controller: Intel Corp.: Unknown device 1043 (rev 04) , i have the latest ndiswrapper, kernel 2.6.4 r1 from gentoo-dev-sources, i don't know what else can i do, i need really wireless to work, i'm nearly xp again...

----------

## demon

thx scootersmk

I've got my DLINK DWL-G520+ up and running with ndiswrapper. Sometimes I have some trouble with lost connections to the AP, I hope a better aerial will fix this problem.

dmesg shows this messgage:

wlan0: wireless mode set earlier (2) is not same as wireless mode now (1)

What does it mean?

----------

## mb1980

Hey, 

thx for the great how to   :Very Happy: 

got my ADM8211 chip running.

the only problem i had was that modprobe was not running probably. 

it was complaining about the ignore-install modprobe attribute. i don't now why. 

anyway before you do a modprobe make sure to edit the /etc/modules.d/ndiswrapper file and replace the "/etc/ndiswrapper/REPLACE" with your directory, in my case /etc/ndiswrapper/netadm11"

actually i was NOT commenting the line out because of the --ignore-install trouble and decided to run loadndisdriver /etc/ndiswrapper/netadm11 manually. 

that brought me up my wlan0 device !! great stuff  :Smile: 

----------

## rabby

anyway my fu*king pcmcia card freezes my system:

please see https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=160247

need your help!

----------

## wildbillg

Hey folks,

I have followed the instructions at the beginning of this thread up to #5, where I'm supposed to type "make install" from the ndiswrapper directory.  I get some errors there, and I'll get back to that in a bit..

I'm a Windows user who came over to Gentoo just last week purely as an experiment in futility...I'm staring at my boot disks for Windows and considering throwing Win2K right back on the machine because I've spent a couple of hours each night on these boards trying to configure an old Dell 233MgHz so it can ping Yahoo.com, but to no avail...I'm hoping one or all of you will try to talk me down off the Windows 2000 ledge...  :Very Happy: 

Ok, so here's what I know>

I'm running kernel 2.4.24, which I installed from stage 3 from a Live CD

If I type "lspci" I get this regarding my wireless Linksys WMP11 PCI card:

```
Network Controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM4301 802.11b (rev 01)
```

I've emerged wireless-tools

When I type 

```
ifconfig
```

 I only get "lo"

When I type 

```
iwconfig
```

 I get "lo       no wireless extension"

I went here http://ndiswrapper.sourceforge.net/supported_chipsets.html but I see four sets of drivers for Broadcom and am not quite sure if I'm supposed to download 1, all, or none of these...and before you tell me to "find the driver that goes with your card," I'm not sure how to do that, either   :Laughing: 

I see I'm supposed to "disable SMP support," but I'm not sure where I'm supposed to be looking for that...

Ok so back to the part where I am sitting in the /root/ndiswrapper-0.6

I type "make install"

and I get about 90 lines scrolling past...most of which read "warning, error, warning...initialization makes integer from pointer without a cast"

it's a real friggin mess.

If someone could help me get this working, or if I can supply you with more info, I'd be happy to do so.  

Thank you very much!

----------

## GaMMa

Wahoo I got my Realtek 8180 based card working using the CVS sources. Thanks for the help everyone  :Very Happy: . I'm trying this message up on it right now. I spent five hours on it today and was just about to give up and buy a prism based card... lucky I didn't. The best part is I got this card through pricewatch for 14 bucks with free shipping.  :Very Happy: .

----------

## helfrez

Worked like a charm for me.  Only extra step was needing to copy over the *.img files with the driver for the aironet. This was my saviour had been strugglin all day to figure out how to make my Cisco Aironet 350 MiniPCI.

Thinkpad R40 2.2GHZ P4

Gentoo 2004.0

Kernel 2.6.5

Cisco Aironet 350 MiniPCI

Thank Guys

----------

## stonie

looks good,   :Razz: 

it's working for my Netgear PCMCIA MA521.

my specs:

thinkpad t20 - p3 700

gentoo-dev-sources 2.6.5-r1

ndiswrapper cvs 

thanks a lot for this wonderful how-to.

----------

## BWoso

where is SMP support in the linux-2.6.4-ck-r1 kernel?  I can't find it, I looked for about ten min.

----------

## Martog

This works great on my laptop:

Dell Inspirion 8000

Dell Truemobile 1300 Mini-PCI

NDIS from the site

Gentoo Dev 2.6.5-r1

Microsoft Wireless Base Station/Router, MN-700, Wirless G

128bit security enabled

----------

## scootersmk

 *Quote:*   

> BWoso  	
> 
> Posted: Sat Apr 24, 2004 9:59 pm    Post subject:
> 
> where is SMP support in the linux-2.6.4-ck-r1 kernel? I can't find it, I looked for about ten min.
> ...

 

It is under Processor Type and Features

----------

## damianfrancis

What I am not clear on is how to go about using the ebuild is there a howto of what to do after emergeing the 0.6 ebuild?  How do I uninstall the old version of ndiswrapper if I am going to use the ebuild? I was getting depscan errors when I did an emerge -U world it seemed that when the module was loaded at boot it decided to start trying to bring up the interface, at least that is what it seems to have done since when I unload the module and reload it, then try to start wlan0 it says it is already started, even though I am sure I stopped it before ever unloading the ndiswrapper module.

----------

## damianfrancis

well I upgraded my kernel to the newest mm sources 2.6.5-mm6 and when I did the module I had built before did not want to load, I considered doing ndiswrapper -m but then I decided to try and emerge the new ebuild it did not work.  I had already deleted all relavent ndiswrapper files but it would not emerge, I wish I had saved the readout.  Anyway I downloaded the 0.7 and did a quick make install then added the windows drivers.  One thing that is for sure, just like the first time, when I loaded the ndiswrapper module right after making it and loading the windows drivers then shutdown eth0 to make sure that wlan0 comes up the system goes haywire.  Anyway, I never did the ndiswrapper -m I jsut rebooted cause everything was sucking, and lo and behold, my old settings to load the ndiswrapper module worked to load it and wlan0 came up like a charm with no depscan errors.  This is with the broadcom94306 chipset and the previously mentioned kernel.  Happy wifi!   :Cool:   Oh and by the way, does anyone know of any software I can use for wardriving with this chipset, (the ones I looked at like kismet seem to be only for 802.11b cards) using the ndiswrapper, or does it have more to do with the way the lan interface (wlan0) is brought up?

----------

## mam82

Hi,

I followed the HOWTO instructions to install ndiswrapper 0.6. Unfortunately, when I modprobe, I got this :

```
ndiswrapper version 0.6 loaded

ndiswrapper adding tnet1130.sys

PCI: Enabling device 0000:02:00.0 (0000 -> 0002)

PCI: Unable to reserve mem region #2:fffe5000@de020000 for device 0000:02:00.0

tnet1130.sys: probe of 0000:02:00.0 failed with error -16
```

Did someone get the same thing (and solved it....) ? It can't be a matter of memory, I've got lots of free Mo.

Thanks[/code]

----------

## theoakwise

I've got everything installed and configured correctly, but something's wrong with my /etc/modules.d/ndiswrapper file, I think.  At boot, the ndiswrapper module is loaded correctly, and then it goes to execute the line:

loadndisdriver /etc/ndiswrapper/bcmw15/

and fails.  If I type it manually, it loads ok and the card works (i'm using it to write this).  However, doing a "modprobe ndiswrapper" gives me the message "cannot access config directory /etc/ndiswrapper/bcmw15/"

any thoughts?  The directory exists, and running the same command by hand, rather than part of the ndiswrapper module script, works.  I'm stuck.

--

theoakwise

----------

## koubiak

 :Rolling Eyes: 

Hi all,

I am trying to reinstall my laptop and it doesn't work on an intel2100 

The dmesg looks corrects 

iwconfig says that wlan0 is no wireless interface or something like that ...

any idea

I know that it was working before with the old Howto So if you have a back up I will enjoy it

Kouby with a 2.6.6-rc3-mm1

----------

## koubiak

I have install the 0.7 version and it works fine ....   :Shocked: 

Anyway I'm happy

Koubiak

----------

## layyze

Hey I have an emachines m6809 laptop, which has a broadcom 94306 wireless NIC.  I am using the 2.6.6-love5 kernel and the latest ndiswrapper CVS w/ the emachines broadcom driver as given on the ndiswrapper site.

I have been trying for weeks to get the BCM94306 to work right, and although I have gotten pretty far - I am now stuck.  Ndiswrapper compiles correctly and loads up the driver.  When I do a modprobe ndiswrapper I get:

 *Quote:*   

> ndiswrapper version 0.7+CVS loaded
> 
> ndiswrapper adding bcmwl5.sys
> 
> wlan0: ndiswrapper ethernet device 00:90:4b:78:24:07 using driver bcmwl5.sys
> ...

 

That all looks good.  I then use iwconfig to point the card to the right AP ESSID.  An iwconfig output gives:

 *Quote:*   

> wlan0     IEEE 802.11g  ESSID:"wireless"  
> 
>           Mode:Managed  Frequency:2.462GHz  Cell: 8A:1E:12:44:ED:F6  
> 
>           Bit Rate:11Mb/s   Tx-Power:24 dBm   
> ...

 

The problem is that I cannot pull an IP address with dhcp or get on the network using a static address.  Please help - it is driving me crazy.

----------

## handsomepete

 *layyze wrote:*   

> I am using the 2.6.6-love5 kernel and the latest ndiswrapper CVS w/ the emachines broadcom driver as given on the ndiswrapper site.
> 
> ...
> 
> The problem is that I cannot pull an IP address with dhcp or get on the network using a static address.  Please help - it is driving me crazy.

 

I have the same problem with the 0.8-rc1 listed on their site.  Try the 0.7 release and see if it does the same thing.  If not, might want to drop a bug report on the ndiswrapper mailing list about current CVS.

----------

## chizu

 *layyze wrote:*   

> Hey I have an emachines m6809 laptop, which has a broadcom 94306 wireless NIC.  I am using the 2.6.6-love5 kernel and the latest ndiswrapper CVS w/ the emachines broadcom driver as given on the ndiswrapper site.

 

I have the exact same laptop and a similar problem but I can't even set the essid. I'm using 2.6.6-mm5, ndiswrapper 0.7.  The ndiswrapper sourceforge page has a bug report for the driver not working with 2.6.6, perhaps that is our problem?

----------

## teedog

I've uploaded a working ebuild for the latest NdisWrapper v0.8-rc1 to bugzilla.

https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=49479

----------

## layyze

 *Quote:*   

> The ndiswrapper sourceforge page has a bug report for the driver not working with 2.6.6, perhaps that is our problem?

 

Possibly.  I had similar problems in earlier 2.6 kernels (2.6.4 and 2.6.5).  I hear that ndiswrapper works right on the m6809 with the 2.6.3, but I don't want to downgrade because everything else but the wireless works great in 2.6.6.

I did another iwlist scan and even though my wireless NIC says that it is in managed mode, the scan says that the nic and the wap are in ad-hoc (and I have verified with other laptops that the wap is in ad-hoc).  So really I can only set the essid and scan in ad-hoc mode, which doesn't help me at all.

I'm going to try the 0.7 release again and see if I can get anywhere with that one.

----------

## morffius

Hi guys. I am new to this and I have the SMC2802w v2. Using ndiswrapper I can make&& make install. I can modprobe ndiswrapper. But when i dmesg I see :

ndiswrapper version 0.8-rc2 loaded

and not 

wlan0: ndiswrapper ethernet device xx:xx:xx:xx:xx:xx

Do I have to do anything to set up a wlan0 ??  If so... what is it I need to do?

Thanks for the help guys.

----------

## ^DoCtOr^

 *morffius wrote:*   

> Hi guys. I am new to this and I have the SMC2802w v2. Using ndiswrapper I can make&& make install. I can modprobe ndiswrapper. But when i dmesg I see :
> 
> ndiswrapper version 0.8-rc2 loaded
> 
> and not 
> ...

 

Hi, I am setting it up for the first time too, got it up successfully (luckily). I didn't grab the latest ndiswrapper, for which I installed 0.7 and I did not see any "wlan0: ndiswrapper ethernet device xx:xx:xx:xx:xx:xx" in dmesg too. 

However,  if ndiswrapper -l shows v2802w present, and modprobe ndiswrapper doesnt show any errors, you should see wlan0 automatically assigned to your wireless card. For iwconfig to work you will need to emerge wireless-tools as described in the first post. Hope you got it! 

 :Smile: 

----------

## scootersmk

you need to:

cp /etc/init.d/net.eth0 /etc/init.d/net.wlan0

then with wireless tools and nidiswrapper modules loaded with correct driver you should be able to bring up the interface.

----------

## bin-doph

Hi,

I used this howto a couple of times ...   :Rolling Eyes:   it really looks good, but I cant get my essid to be set. I use ndiswrapper-0.6

my card is a

```
Network controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM94306 802.11g (rev 02)
```

The driver is loaded "ok", I guess

```

# /usr/sbin/ndiswrapper -l

Installed ndis drivers:

bcmwl5  present

# modinfo ndiswrapper

parm:           if_name:Network interface name or template (default: wlan%d)

parm:           proc_uid:The uid of the files created in /proc (default: 0).

parm:           proc_gid:The gid of the files created in /proc (default: 0).

license:        GPL

vermagic:       2.6.5-gentoo-r1 K7 gcc-3.3

depends:

# lsmod |grep ndis

ndiswrapper            65356  0

# dmesg |tail -n 5

ndiswrapper version 0.6 loaded

ndiswrapper adding bcmwl5.sys

PCI: Found IRQ 11 for device 0000:00:0d.0

PCI: Sharing IRQ 11 with 0000:00:02.7

wlan0: ndiswrapper ethernet device 00:30:bd:93:4e:b9 using driver bcmwl5.sys

```

The device is available but the essid stays unchanged if I try to set it.

```
# ifconfig wlan0 down

# iwconfig wlan0 essid "test"

# ifconfig wlan0 up

# iwconfig wlan0 | grep -i essid

wlan0     IEEE 802.11g  ESSID:""

# ifconfig wlan0 down

# iwconfig wlan0 essid "test2"

# ifconfig wlan0 up

# iwconfig wlan0 | grep -i essid

wlan0     IEEE 802.11g  ESSID:""

```

No additional infos/errors are reported in syslog/dmesg it just stays unchanged but this behaviour is only for ESSID (I tried chaning nick, mode, key... which does work). The card itself works properly (if I iwconfig-wlan0-scan my wlan I get my WAP and can read its config)

I also tried different flavours of ndiswrapper (from source and with ebuilds) with the same result . It just keeps bugging me *gnaaa*

thx for any advice   :Crying or Very sad: 

-fe

----------

## theNeonGod

Same issue. essid won't set. Funny thing is i think i did manage to set it once... but alas, no more.

----------

## theNeonGod

System: Dell Inspiron 8500, P4, 2.4, other good stuff

Wireless: (from lspci) Broadcom Corporation BCM4306 802.11b/g Wireless LAN Controller (rev 02)

Okay. I tried the ebuild of .6, no dice. Tried the source of .8, golden, but there's still some things i need to ask about. My dmesg says this:

```
ndiswrapper version 0.8 loaded

ndiswrapper adding bcmwl5.sys

wlan0: ndiswrapper ethernet device 00:90:4b:b2:91:f6 using driver bcmwl5.sys
```

How does this look? I'm not sure if it's supposed to say ndiswrapper version x loaded or not or whatever... i'd just like to know if this looks good so far.

It seems to be recognized, only when i try to set the essid using 

```
#iwconfig wlan0 essid wireless
```

 it doesn't seem to actually set the essid. Annoying.

Probably related to that but still an issue in and of itself is that dhcpcd doesn't grab an ip for it, so it's more or less unusable. Is this related to the essid issue?

Please reply or comment on whatever part of this you can, i know that i mentioned a lot.

Thanks!

----------

## handsomepete

Try putting quotes around the essid name (i.e. "wireless" instead of wireless).  Everything looks good if that's what it's outputting.  You won't be able to get a dhcp address until you attach to an ap, so I wouldn't worry about that at all.

----------

## yipmister

Hi all,   :Very Happy: 

I did much reading of this thread as well as google on my own, but i still am not be able to get my Linksys WMP54G PCI card on Dell box. 

Would someone who has got similar configuration working shine some light on what i should do?   :Crying or Very sad: 

Here are information about the computer architecture and kernel:

Dell Dimension 4100

output of uname -a

```

root@spear linux # uname -a

Linux spear 2.4.20-gentoo-r7 #1 Sun Sep 14 13:55:59 EDT 2003 i686 Pentium III (Coppermine) GenuineIntel GNU/Linux

```

As you can see i use the 2.4 kernel and i got wireless support enabled in my kernel...

```

root@spear linux # cat .config | grep NET_

# CONFIG_NET_IPIP is not set

# CONFIG_NET_IPGRE is not set

# CONFIG_INET_ECN is not set

# CONFIG_NET_DIVERT is not set

# CONFIG_NET_FASTROUTE is not set

# CONFIG_NET_HW_FLOWCONTROL is not set

# CONFIG_NET_SCHED is not set

# CONFIG_NET_PKTGEN is not set

CONFIG_NET_FC=y

CONFIG_NET_SB1000=m

CONFIG_NET_ETHERNET=y

CONFIG_NET_VENDOR_3COM=y

CONFIG_NET_VENDOR_SMC=y

CONFIG_NET_VENDOR_RACAL=y

CONFIG_NET_ISA=y

CONFIG_NET_PCI=y

CONFIG_NET_BCM4400=m

CONFIG_NET_POCKET=y

CONFIG_NET_BROADCOM=m

CONFIG_NET_RADIO=y

CONFIG_NET_WIRELESS=y

CONFIG_NET_FC=y

```

I emerged net-wireless/wireless-tools-26, and i also emerge ndiswrapper (ebuild version, did not install manually) net-wireless/ndiswrapper-0.6-r1

This is what shows up from lspci

```

02:0b.0 Network controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM94306 802.11g (rev 03)

```

So I downloaded Driver 2 of Broadcom 94306 from http://ndiswrapper.sourceforge.net/supported_chipsets.html

after i installed the downloaded window drivers, here is what shows up from ndiswrapper -l

```

root@spear linux # ndiswrapper -l

Installed ndis drivers:

bcmwl5  present

```

And here is my /etc/modules.d/ndiswrapper

```

alias wlan0 ndiswrapper

options ndiswrapper if_name=wlan0

post-install ndiswrapper loadndisdriver /etc/ndiswrapper/bcmwl5

```

I tried different suggestions on this thread... and still ended up with the following...

output of ifconfig wlan0

```

#ifconfig wlan0

Warning: cannot open /proc/net/dev (Permission denied). Limited output.

wlan0     Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr *correct card address* 

          BROADCAST MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          Interrupt:11 Memory:feafc000-feafdfff 

```

output of iwconfig

```

root@spear linux # iwconfig

lo        no wireless extensions.

tap0      no wireless extensions.

eql       no wireless extensions.

sit0      no wireless extensions.

eth0      no wireless extensions.

wlan0     IEEE 802.11g  ESSID:""  

          Mode:Managed  Frequency:2.437GHz  Access Point: FF:FF:FF:FF:FF:FF  

          Bit Rate:54Mb/s   Tx-Power:16 dBm   

          RTS thr:2347 B   Fragment thr:2346 B   

          Encryption key:off

          Power Management:off

          Link Quality:100/100  Signal level:-10 dBm  Noise level:-256 dBm

          Rx invalid nwid:0  Rx invalid crypt:0  Rx invalid frag:0

          Tx excessive retries:0  Invalid misc:0   Missed beacon:0

```

I did made sure the frequency is correct.. 2.437GHz... and i did not turn on WEP.. everytime when i use iwconfig on wlan0 i bring it down first using ifconfig.. as suggested from some other posts...

When i do a iwlist wlan0 scan, it returns no scan results.. (even though its right next to the router).. Here are the last bits of dmesg....

```

..........

ndiswrapper version 0.6 loaded

ndiswrapper adding bcmwl5.sys

wlan0: ndiswrapper ethernet device *card address* using driver bcmwl5.sys

wlan0: no IPv6 routers present

ndiswrapper version 0.6 loaded

ndiswrapper adding bcmwl5.sys

wlan0: ndiswrapper ethernet device *card address* using driver bcmwl5.sys

wlan0: no IPv6 routers present

Cannot add duplicate driver

wlan0: no IPv6 routers present

wlan0: no IPv6 routers present

wlan0: no IPv6 routers present

wlan0: no IPv6 routers present

wlan0: no IPv6 routers present

```

whenever i do iwconfig wlan0 essid home, it does not set the ESSID, and the hwdr of the access point was always all Fs since i did mobprobe..

The only thing i have not tried is upgrade the kernel to 2.6 (but i am afraid it will produce some other problems with my other software on the box).. install the newest package manually.. or use the driver that came with the Linksys CD... or if there is anything to do with the router is not IPv6???   :Crying or Very sad: 

I seen quite a few success and some failure as well on this post that has to do with this chipset...  can those who got it working give me some ideas....??

Any ideas/pointers/suggestions would be *greatly* appreciated!   :Very Happy: 

----------

## sahoover

I had/have the exact same problem, upgrading to 2.6 kernel probably wont fix things because I have tried it... You can always try the cvs version off of source forge and compile it yourself.  They're up to 0.8 over there I think.  Aside from that all I can say is good luck, and if you want to try a 2.6 kernel just compile it and add it to  your bootloader, and then you can always switch back.

----------

## yipmister

Thanks for the reply sahoover!!!

I did compiled the 2.6 kernel... though now i have other problems to deal with on that end... i probably just havent research carefully before i compile...(its related to nvidia module failing to load.. among other things..)

BUT! I got my wireless to work with Linksys WMP54G !!!! yay!!   :Very Happy: 

Here is what I have done... simple, i did one of the steps i havent try.. that is.. I removed the driver i downloaded from ndiswrapper supported chipset website and i installed the one that came with the Linksys CD instead!!!!

for anyone who has not tried that and have not gotten it to work.. you should TRY it! you might be surprised!!!   :Very Happy: 

Thanks again!! and good luck for everyone

----------

## HogRider

 *theNeonGod wrote:*   

> System: Dell Inspiron 8500, P4, 2.4, other good stuff
> 
> Wireless: (from lspci) Broadcom Corporation BCM4306 802.11b/g Wireless LAN Controller (rev 02)
> 
> <snip>
> ...

 

I have the same chipset in my HP zd7000.  Make sure your using the bcmwl5a.inf (notice the 'a').

Check here.

And to automate setting the essid on boot, check here

----------

## Genis

whenever I try to run

/usr/sbin/loadndisdriver 14e4 4320 /lib/windrivers/bcmwl5.sys /lib/windrivers/bcmwl5.inf

it always says loadndisdriver <-a> <driver>

why would this happen?

Also, when I run iwconfig, my adapter shows up, but I cant set its essid and the ap mac is always FF:FF:FF:FF:FF:FF

Any Ideas?

I am  running ndiswrapper 0.8

and a BCM4306 <rev 03>

(it is a emachines m3512)

(kernel-2.6.7-rc3-mm2)

Thanks

----------

## RayDude

ndiswrapper 0.8 bcmwl5

I just got my Laptop working with Wireless using this faq, the INSTALL text file, and a couple of other google searches.

The most important thing is to realize that iwlist wlan0 scan shows you what environment your wireless card is in, and iwconfig configures your card.

With working transmition, iwlist always shows this for me:

iwlist wlan0 scan

wlan0     Scan completed :

          Cell 01 - Address: 00:09:5B:70:C8:7E

                    ESSID:"NETGEAR"

                    Protocol:IEEE 802.11b

                    Mode:Managed

                    Frequency:2.462GHz

                    Quality:0/100  Signal level:-40 dBm  Noise level:-256 dBm

                    Encryption key:on

                    Bit Rate:1Mb/s

                    Bit Rate:2Mb/s

                    Bit Rate:5.5Mb/s

                    Bit Rate:11Mb/s

So Quality listed here is unimportant.

And the quality display from iwconfig is always 100 even with the SSID not set (the laptop is six inches from the base station).

With my netgear router I have to configure WEP before setting the ESSID.

iwconfig wlan0 key restricted XXXXXXXX

Then I set the ESSID this way

iwconfig wlan0 essid "NETGEAR"

Please note that for me ndiswrapper -l always returns:

Can't use string ("") as an ARRAY ref while "strict refs" in use at /usr/sbin/ndiswrapper line 339, <LS2> line 1.

But it is working. I just have to remember the name of the drivers I installed if I want to remove them.

I had a hellofa time getting the windows drivers from the ASUS executables. I had to install it under XP to get it and even then the inf didn't work, so I ended up using the inf with my Dell Drivers, but the sys file from c:\windows\system32\drivers\bcmwl5.sys which is the asus driver (which works under XP btw).

I have to admit, Gentoo Rocks. Its the first Linux I've played with in years that doesn't kill me when I try to do something. It resists sometimes, but I can always get it to work.

Thanks much for this FAQ and thanks much for Gentoo.

--Raydude

----------

## dieterv

thanks alot for the howto

I got it working on my Sony PCG-Z1XSP  :Very Happy: 

----------

## layyze

I *finally* got my Broadcom wireless to work on my m6809 using ndiswrapper.  Here is a link to the thread where I posted how I did it:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=170980&highlight=m6809

----------

## mlybarger

i dont' think i have all the terminology on this quite yet, and haven't read completely through the 5 pages of posts on this thread but thought i'd post where i am.

i have a wifi card in my notbook. it works ok using ndiswrapper when encryption is turned off at the router.  i cannot connect to the router when encrytpion is turned on.  i can't even get it to set the essid using "iwconfig wlan0 essid MYESSID".  nothing gets set. no error. nothing.    i'm off to go reading through this now. and will probably add more later.

[edit]

i've been able to connect to my router (belkin) successfully using encryption only under the following circumstances: router set to unencrypted, boot gentoo, connect wlan0 to router unencrypted, bring wlan0 down.  goto another machine on network, and turn on encryption security using autogen for the key. using new key bring up wlan0 ok.

if i reboot my gentoo, it won't bring up the interface.  in my /etc/init.d/net.wlan0 script (copied from /etc/init.d/net.eth0 script) i've added in the section that brings up the device:

```

iwconfig wlan0 essid "MYESSID"

iwconfig wlan0 key 0101-0202-03

iwconfig

```

the last line is just to see the settings took.  the essid isn't getting set when encryption is turned on. it only keeps  the essid from before when encryption is turned off.  this is really strange. any ideas why this is happening like this?  i really don't like leaving my router w/o encryption turned on.  my neighbor also has a wifi router, but has encryption turned on. i can see his router ok from where i am, so i assume he can see mine. any ideas/suggestions?

----------

## TheMox

Thanks for the very clear howto.  Everything went fine as I followed along step by step for my MA521 card.

However, even though iwlist can see my wireless lan, I cannot connect.

```
bash-2.05b# iwlist wlan0 scan

wlan0     Scan completed :

          Cell 01 - Address: 00:04:E2:8E:8B:9A

                    ESSID:"SMC"

                    Protocol:IEEE 802.11b

                    Mode:Managed

                    Frequency:2.437GHz

                    Quality:0/100  Signal level:-62 dBm  Noise level:-256 dBm

                    Encryption key:off

                    Bit Rate:1Mb/s

                    Bit Rate:2Mb/s
```

I then try to configure... but it doesn't seem to work right.

```
bash-2.05b# iwconfig wlan0 essid any

bash-2.05b# iwconfig wlan0

wlan0     IEEE 802.11b  ESSID:""  

          Mode:Auto  Frequency:2.437GHz  Access Point: FF:FF:FF:FF:FF:FF  

          Bit Rate:11Mb/s   Tx-Power:20 dBm   Sensitivity=0/3  

          RTS thr:2432 B   Fragment thr:2432 B   

          Encryption key:off

          Power Management:off

          Link Quality:100/100  Signal level:-95 dBm  Noise level:-256 dBm

          Rx invalid nwid:0  Rx invalid crypt:0  Rx invalid frag:0

          Tx excessive retries:0  Invalid misc:0   Missed beacon:0

                    Bit Rate:5.5Mb/s

                    Bit Rate:11Mb/s
```

Bringing up wlan0 up does not seem right, either.

```
bash-2.05b# ifconfig wlan0 up

bash-2.05b# ifconfig

lo        Link encap:Local Loopback  

          inet addr:127.0.0.1  Mask:255.0.0.0

          UP LOOPBACK RUNNING  MTU:16436  Metric:1

          RX packets:2 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:2 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:0 

          RX bytes:100 (100.0 b)  TX bytes:100 (100.0 b)

wlan0     Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:09:5B:64:10:04  

          UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000 

          RX bytes:0 (0.0 b)  TX bytes:0 (0.0 b)

          Interrupt:11 Memory:10400000-104000ff
```

And then I can try to get an IP, but no dice.

```
bash-2.05b# dhcpcd -d wlan0

dhcpcd: MAC address = 00:09:5b:64:10:04

................(never connects)...................
```

Any help would be greatly appreciated!!

J

----------

## mmarkin

Hello everyone;

I was wondering if anyone has been able to make their Linksys WPC54G cards hotswappable? What I mean is, NDISWrapper works fine, but there is no way to remove the PCMCIA card after you initialize the ndiswrapper module (without restarting the machine). Looks like pcmcia-cs is a lost cause because it doesnt support the card.

I use an SMP(P4's Hyperthreading)-enabled Gentoo-Dev-Sources 2.6.7-rc6 with compiled-in Yenta handling the Cardbus bridge.

Any suggestions?

Thanks a lot.

Mikhail

----------

## ighost

thanks for the useful thread, what once was thought impossible is now reality: i'm runing an 802.11g card under linux =]

(linksys wmp54g pci)Last edited by ighost on Thu Jul 01, 2004 3:28 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## jdhooghe85

hello, im having problems with my belkin f5d7000 wireless card. I have installed ndiswrapper and the drivers but i cannot connect to the internet. Here is the information when i type iwconfig wlan0:

wlan0   IEEE 802.11g ESSID:""

   Mode:Managed   Frequency:2.462GHz   Access Point:FF.FF.FF.FF.FF.FF.FF

   Bit Rate: 54Mb/s   Tx-Power:16dBm

   RTS thr:2347 B     Fragment thr:2346B

   Encryption Key: (gives my key)   Security Mode: Restricted

cted      Powermanagement: off

            link quality:100/100  Signal level:-57dBm  Noise level:-256dBm

            Rt invalid nwid:0  Rx invalid crypt:0    Rx invalid frag:0

            Tx excessive retries:0 Invalid misc:0  Missed beacon:0

----------

## DawgG

THX! it works (so far). got my 1st wlan-card set up.

i (or rather my employer) have a fujitsu-siemens lifebook e4010d which doesn't even OFFICIALLY have a wlan-card (http://www.fujitsu-siemens.de/rl/produkte/overview/lifebook/main_162.htm)

; somewhere below the big fat "centrino wireless"-logo in says in small print "well, some don't have a wlan-card"), but 

```
Gen-2-War root # lspci

0000:01:0d.0 Network controller: Intel Corp. PRO/Wireless LAN 2100 3B Mini PCI Adapter (rev 04)
```

won't lie to me ( i hope).

i have to load the windoze-drivers first, then load the ndiwrapper-module, and then do

```
loadndisdriver -a
```

after which

```
Gen-2-War root # iwconfig

lo        no wireless extensions.

eth0      no wireless extensions.

wlan0     IEEE 802.11b  ESSID:""

          Mode:Managed  Channel:0  Access Point: FF:FF:FF:FF:FF:FF

          Bit Rate:54Mb/s

          RTS thr:1600 B   Fragment thr:2344 B

          Encryption key:off

          Power Management:off

          Link Quality:0/100  Signal level:-98 dBm  Noise level:-256 dBm

          Rx invalid nwid:0  Rx invalid crypt:0  Rx invalid frag:0

          Tx excessive retries:0  Invalid misc:0   Missed beacon:0

```

shows me this.

so far, so great. gonna test some more 2morrow.

kernel: 2.6.7-ck2

ndiswrapper : 0.6-r1

windoze-driver: w70n51.INF Intel PRO/Wireless 7100 LAN Adapters for XP

----------

## val

Got it working on a Dell 600m with Inte Pro Wireless 2200 and kernel 2.6.7.   :Very Happy: 

The linux driver at that site is not developed yet.  Wish I had read the README before I wasted an hour.  :Embarassed:   Unfortunately, the windows driver given there is a .exe that I don't know how to unpack.  I don't know if that can be unpacked.  In my case, I was able to find the drivers on my windows partition.  Then following the rest of the directions, got it to work.  Yay!

Now if only there was a nice way to start it at boot time and not wait for eth0, etc...

----------

## markfl

 *val wrote:*   

> Got it working on a Dell 600m with Inte Pro Wireless 2200 and kernel 2.6.7.  
> 
> The linux driver at that site is not developed yet.  Wish I had read the README before I wasted an hour.   Unfortunately, the windows driver given there is a .exe that I don't know how to unpack.  I don't know if that can be unpacked.  In my case, I was able to find the drivers on my windows partition.  Then following the rest of the directions, got it to work.  Yay!
> 
> Now if only there was a nice way to start it at boot time and not wait for eth0, etc...

 

I think you can use unzip to open it (might need to emerge unzip)

----------

## ercxy

hi guys, 

finally I make ndiswrapper works for me too...

```
lspci -n 

02:03.0 Class 0280: 14e4:4320 (rev 03)

uname -r

2.6.7-rc3-love2

```

I followed whatever said in first post, could not make it.. first I use ndiswrapper0.8 because could not find 0.6 in the link. I downloaded the first driver that says work for 14e4:4320..It did not work for me.

 Then in driver download link I choosed the second driver (the one with a * at the end; which means one of the developer is using this driver) .. I downloaded "R76521na.exe", used 

```
unzip R76521na.exe
```

 as mentioned above(no need for windows). Then I choosed "bcwml5a.inf" and installed it using ndiswrapper -i , and voila it is working.. Well i am sure you have seen warning about ascii thing in the driver download page. I think a in the "bcmwl5a.inf" stands for ascii. Well  

this is what i have done to make it work..  :Laughing: 

----------

## GoodMonkey

After many hours of searching threw the forums and trying and trying to follow instructions, I'm fed up. Can anyone help me out on this one? I'm using a US Robotics 5416 PCI card, and can't get it to work. When I do lspci, I get this:

```
0000:00:10.0 Network controller: Texas Instruments ACX 111 54Mbps Wireless Interface

```

Great, I see it is a TI ACX 111, which I can't find a whole lot on. Run ndiswrapper using the usr11g drivers I downloaded, and get this:

```
#dmesg

ndiswrapper version 0.8 loaded

ndiswrapper adding usr11g.sys

NdisMPciAssignResources --UNIMPLEMENTED--

ndiswrapper: error log: C000138B, length: 1 (00000001)

ndiswrapper: Windows driver couldn't initialize the device

usr11g.sys: probe of 0000:00:10.0 failed with error -22

```

I've tried a few other drivers from other cards with the ACX 111, but none of them even get that far. I'd use the from Windows, but all I have is the USRG11.SYS, and no .INF.  I've looked on the CD that came with the adapters, but the installer is an .EXE, and searching finds no drivers. Anyone know anything about this?  I'm serious thinking about using the DriverLoader from Linuxant, but was waiting to see if anyone could help me out.

----------

## ercxy

go there;

http://ndiswrapper.sourceforge.net/supported_chipsets.html

get the last driver in the list "* TI ACX111"..

driver1 is an executable and driver2 is a zip..

try these drivers..If you already tried these i don't know how to solve your problem..

but mine did not work with the drivers that i have in cd.. pay attention to the asci things also for example 

bcmwl5.inf and bcmwl5a.inf are both in the downloaded file

bcmwl5a.inf works for me..

i think you can find the inf files in your winxp by

controlpanel->system-devices->yourwirelesscard->drivers info or advanced they should tell you which inf you are using and where are the files..

----------

## GoodMonkey

 *ercxy wrote:*   

> go there;
> 
> http://ndiswrapper.sourceforge.net/supported_chipsets.html
> 
> get the last driver in the list "* TI ACX111"..
> ...

 

The first link, .exe didn't do me much good. Run it on windows, look in the temp folder it creates, and there are two cabs, but I can't find anything in either of them. The second one to the .zip is a dead link. I did find the drivers for the ACX111 chip on DLink's site, but they did me no good. On the US Robotics website, they lisk Linuxant as being support for Linux. So on the Linuxant site I found the drivers I need for the card, in the zip was simply a .bin, .sys, and .inf. I tried it yesterday, but didn't work. Now after some sleep I try it, and shazam!  Got the drivers working, now to figure out the configuration...

----------

## user317

mine only worked with this entry in /etc/modules.d/ndiswrapper

```
alias wlan0 ndiswrapper

post-install ndiswrapper /usr/bin/loadndisdriver -a

```

----------

## teedog

ndiswrapper 0.8 is in Portage now.  Please test and reply here if there're problems:

https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=49479

----------

## teedog

 *user317 wrote:*   

> mine only worked with this entry in /etc/modules.d/ndiswrapper
> 
> ```
> alias wlan0 ndiswrapper
> 
> ...

 

Me too.  ndiswrapper installed the drivers just fine but when I do modprobe ndiswrapper the wireless card doesn't get loaded.  However, after I did "loadndisdriver -a" all was well.

The strange thing is that I've install ndiswrapper before on the very same Dell 600m, and the installation went just fine according to the isntructions.  Perhaps the new 2.6.7 kernel changed something?

----------

## Larsie

Im using a Dell Inspiron 500m with the Dell 1300 truemobile card. With a previous install of Gentoo everything worked fine using ndiswrapper, but now whatever I try, I keep getting: "Unable to open kernel driver: Permission Denied", when I run loadndisdriver.

I have already checked out the ndiswrapper-mailing list, but the only message about this says that I should use loadndisdriver as root (which I have been doing all the time).

I have followed your suggestions above and I have even tried to manually install ndiswrapper 0.6 (the one that used to work). I have even tried all the different Broadcom-drivers.

I am using gentoo-dev-kernel-2.6.7-r9.

If anyone has any suggestions, I would be absolutely grateful. Thx

----------

## bdraw

I am having a similiar problem to user13

I have added the same lines /etc/modules.d/ndiswrapper

There are no errors when I load the driver into ndiswrapper nor when I modprobe, and ndiswrapper -l reports that the driver is loaded. 

But when I dmesg it only shows that ndiswrapper was loaded and not that the actual driver was loaded. 

I used the new ebuild .08 and am using ck-sources-2.6.7 with a linksys wpc54g. 

I have tried all three drivers. 

Still no luck,  :Sad: 

----------

## Newt

you can add broadcom bcm4306 to the list of supported hardware  :Smile:  apparently it took a lot of extra playing around to get it working though (someone sshd'ed in and did it for me)

thanks for the program  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Ladynik0n

 *Newt wrote:*   

> you can add broadcom bcm4306 to the list of supported hardware  apparently it took a lot of extra playing around to get it working though (someone sshd'ed in and did it for me)
> 
> thanks for the program 

 

Is that the buffalo WLI-CB-G54A?

----------

## damianfrancis

those of you who have no problem up untill you try to insert ndiswrapper ie 

```
modprobe ndiswrapper
```

 , what drivers are you using?  I am using a similar kernel w/ndiswrapper 0.8 and I have noticed that certain versions of the windows drivers when loaded into ndiswrapper do not activate the device when I modprobe, even though I get no error when the windows driver is loaded.  For me this is much more common if I use a bcmwl5.inf and not bcmwl5a.inf  I have also noticed at least for the broadcom chipsets that which driver package I 

```
ndiswrapper -i bcmwl5a.inf
```

 from makes a great difference not only in whether the dmesg shows your device, but also the actual performance of the driver once ndiswrapper is loaded.  So make sure that you test out all the windows drivers for your card, and make sure you are using the ascii version and not the unicode unless you are just wanting to help test ndiswrapper (cvs)  with unicode windows drivers.  They are known to have problems loading the proper .cab files, while the ascii ones seem to work better.  I have found as well with the broadcom chipset especially when associating with an AP with lot of noise that setting the tansfer rate (see iwconfig manual) to something lower or to auto can be helpful.  Using UberLords wireless script can be a really helpfull way to configure your wireless extensions as well https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=122435&postdays=0&postorder=asc&highlight=ndiswrapper+preup+function&start=0

----------

## damianfrancis

I sometimes have a bit of a problem associating with an AP at my house when there is a lot of noise on the line becuase when ndiswrapper is modprobed it attemps to go ahead and start wlan0.  Is there a way that I can tell modprobe or ndiswapper not to do that so I can have ndiswrapper autoload on boot, and then start wlan0 whenever I feel like it.  What I would really like to do actually is have ndiswrapper not try and load wlan0 but when I launch /etc/init.d/net.wlan0 start it will load the ndiswrapper and then continue with bringing up the device.  I am using UberLord's wireless configuration script which as a "preup" and "predown" function, which I used to use to do this, but I can not remember how, and I have done a reinstall.  Anybody know and mind helping?  Thanks for your time.

----------

## mikecore

I have a Hp Pavilion zv5034us with a Broadcom Corporation BCM94306 802.11g wireless card I have gone through the install guide for the ndiswrapper .6  and I have looked at the Network Setup Howto.

I am having some problems 

I know in the network setup guide - it says "If you have multiple network cards in your system they are named eth0, eth1, etc."

This is in the /etc/conf.d/net file. mine looks like this -

# /etc/conf.d/net:

# $Header: /home/cvsroot/gentoo-src/rc-scripts/etc/conf.d/net,v 1.7 2002/11/18 19:39:22 azarah Exp $

# Global config file for net.* rc-scripts

# This is basically the ifconfig argument without the ifconfig $iface

#

iface_eth0="192.168.0.2 broadcast 192.168.0.255 netmask 255.255.255.0"

iface_eth1="192.168.0.100 broadcast 192.168.0.255 netmask 255.255.255.0"

# For DHCP set iface_eth? to "dhcp"

# For passing options to dhcpcd use dhcpcd_eth?

#

iface_eth0="dhcp"

iface_eth1="dhcp"

# For adding aliases to a interface

#

#alias_eth0="192.168.0.3 192.168.0.4"

# NB:  The next is only used for aliases.

#

# To add a custom netmask/broadcast address to created aliases,

# uncomment and change accordingly.  Leave commented to assign

# defaults for that interface.

#

#broadcast_eth0="192.168.0.255 192.168.0.255"

#netmask_eth0="255.255.255.0 255.255.255.0"

# For setting the default gateway

#

#gateway="eth0/192.168.0.1"

I followed the ndiswrapper guide and the outcome of 

code " #ndiswrapper -l "  Installed ndis drivers:

                                     bcmwl5                      "

and the outcome of "#dmesg "

is                           "ndiswrapper version 0.6 loaded"

i'm supposed to get a "wlan0: ndiswrapper ethernet device xx:xx:xx:xx:xx:xx"

but I don't have that!

i think im getting my names mixed up ie eth1 and wlan0 but im not sure 

any help please.

----------

## mikecore

just keeping this post at the top so people will look at it. maybe I can get some help.

----------

## teedog

 *Quote:*   

> I followed the ndiswrapper guide and the outcome of
> 
> code " #ndiswrapper -l " Installed ndis drivers:
> 
> bcmwl5 "

 

The line should read "bcmwl5 present" rather than just "bcmwl5", I believe.  The word "present" means that the device corresponding to the installed driver is present.  Make sure that your .INF file is in ASCII format.

----------

## Chaosite

 *GoodMonkey wrote:*   

> After many hours of searching threw the forums and trying and trying to follow instructions, I'm fed up. Can anyone help me out on this one? I'm using a US Robotics 5416 PCI card, and can't get it to work. When I do lspci, I get this:
> 
> ```
> 0000:00:10.0 Network controller: Texas Instruments ACX 111 54Mbps Wireless Interface
> 
> ...

 

There is a native linux driver for the ACX111 driver available at acx100.sf.net.

No reason to use ndiswrapper when there is a native driver around...

I'm willing to walk you through installing it on PM.

----------

## G.N.A.

 *damianfrancis wrote:*   

> I sometimes have a bit of a problem associating with an AP at my house when there is a lot of noise on the line becuase when ndiswrapper is modprobed it attemps to go ahead and start wlan0.  Is there a way that I can tell modprobe or ndiswapper not to do that so I can have ndiswrapper autoload on boot, and then start wlan0 whenever I feel like it.  What I would really like to do actually is have ndiswrapper not try and load wlan0 but when I launch /etc/init.d/net.wlan0 start it will load the ndiswrapper and then continue with bringing up the device.  I am using UberLord's wireless configuration script which as a "preup" and "predown" function, which I used to use to do this, but I can not remember how, and I have done a reinstall.  Anybody know and mind helping?  Thanks for your time.

 

That is exactly what I did. I have ndiswrapper autoload on boot (module added to startup) and then I have two scripts created. One for wireless with the SSID WEP key and one for wired (eth0). I simply placed icons on my desktop that executes the desired script. I do have to enter in the root password, but this gives me the ability to start wireless or wired when I want. 

GNA

----------

## alficles

 *teedog wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   I followed the ndiswrapper guide and the outcome of
> 
> code " #ndiswrapper -l " Installed ndis drivers:
> 
> bcmwl5 " 
> ...

 

After bashing my head many, many, many times against my desk with this problem, I tried downloading the windrivers from a different source. Try replacing your drivers with drivers from another download site. The bcmwl5 drivers from source 2 worked for me, but that may just be magic.  :Smile: 

----------

## markfl

and if the line reads:

 bcmwl5 present,fuzzy

try anyway as this is what mine says and it works fine.

Markfl

ps. swapping it for a prism54 mini-pci card soon anyway. Native support for chipset including monitor mode, hostap, repeater and secondary mode (whatever the hell that is)

----------

## mikecore

Ok I'm now have the right reply messages to 

#ndiswrapper -l

Installed ndis drivers:

bcmwl5 present                   Check I got that!

next dmesg has this 

ndiswrapper version 0.8 loaded

ndiswrapper adding bcmwl5.sys

wlan0: ndiswrapper ethernet device 00:90:4b:44:5b:cb using driver bcmwl5.sys

                                           Check I got that!

now when i try to bring up my wlan0 it fails

iwconfig wlan0 essid <my essid>   everthing ok

ifconfig wlan0 up                          ifconfig then returns

eth0      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:02:3F:68:BF:81

          inet addr:192.168.1.104  Bcast:192.168.1.255  Mask:255.255.255.0

          UP BROADCAST NOTRAILERS RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:403 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:312 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000

          RX bytes:431866 (421.7 Kb)  TX bytes:35483 (34.6 Kb)

          Interrupt:11 Base address:0xa000

lo        Link encap:Local Loopback

          inet addr:127.0.0.1  Mask:255.0.0.0

          UP LOOPBACK RUNNING  MTU:16436  Metric:1

          RX packets:73 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:73 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:0

          RX bytes:3880 (3.7 Kb)  TX bytes:3880 (3.7 Kb)

wlan0     Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:90:4B:44:5B:CB

          UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:4 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000

          RX bytes:0 (0.0 b)  TX bytes:2360 (2.3 Kb)

          Interrupt:5 Memory:d0204000-d0205fff

then after i do "dhcpcd wlan0" i check ifconfig and this what i get 

nothing when i check to see if the wlan0 is in ifconfig its not.

here is my dmesg if it helps

dmesg

1080 has been reserved

pnp: 00:0a: ioport range 0xfe00-0xfe01 has been reserved

pnp: 00:0d: ioport range 0x40b-0x40b has been reserved

pnp: 00:0d: ioport range 0x4d6-0x4d6 has been reserved

pnp: 00:0d: ioport range 0x4d0-0x4d1 has been reserved

pnp: 00:0d: ioport range 0xc00-0xc01 has been reserved

pnp: 00:0d: ioport range 0xc14-0xc14 has been reserved

pnp: 00:0d: ioport range 0xc50-0xc51 has been reserved

pnp: 00:0d: ioport range 0xc52-0xc52 has been reserved

PnPBIOS: 17 nodes reported by PnP BIOS; 17 recorded by driver

SCSI subsystem initialized

Linux Kernel Card Services

  options:  [pci] [cardbus] [pm]

usbcore: registered new driver usbfs

usbcore: registered new driver hub

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNK3] enabled at IRQ 11

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNK0] enabled at IRQ 10

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNK1] enabled at IRQ 10

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNK2] enabled at IRQ 5

PCI: Using ACPI for IRQ routing

Bluetooth: Core ver 2.5

NET: Registered protocol family 31

Bluetooth: HCI device and connection manager initialized

Bluetooth: HCI socket layer initialized

Machine check exception polling timer started.

audit: initializing netlink socket (disabled)

audit(1091026871.646:0): initialized

devfs: 2004-01-31 Richard Gooch (rgooch@atnf.csiro.au)

devfs: boot_options: 0x1

Installing knfsd (copyright (C) 1996 okir@monad.swb.de).

NTFS driver 2.1.14 [Flags: R/O].

udf: registering filesystem

Supermount version 2.0.4 for kernel 2.6

pci_hotplug: PCI Hot Plug PCI Core version: 0.5

ACPI: AC Adapter [ACAD] (on-line)

ACPI: Battery Slot [BAT1] (battery present)

ACPI: Power Button (FF) [PWRF]

ACPI: Lid Switch [LID]

ACPI: Processor [CPU0] (supports C1 C2)

ACPI: Thermal Zone [THRM] (45 C)

isapnp: Scanning for PnP cards...

isapnp: No Plug & Play device found

mice: PS/2 mouse device common for all mice

i8042.c: Detected active multiplexing controller, rev 1.1.

serio: i8042 AUX0 port at 0x60,0x64 irq 12

serio: i8042 AUX1 port at 0x60,0x64 irq 12

serio: i8042 AUX2 port at 0x60,0x64 irq 12

serio: i8042 AUX3 port at 0x60,0x64 irq 12

input: PS/2 Generic Mouse on isa0060/serio4

serio: i8042 KBD port at 0x60,0x64 irq 1

input: AT Translated Set 2 keyboard on isa0060/serio0

lp: driver loaded but no devices found

Serial: 8250/16550 driver $Revision: 1.90 $ 14 ports, IRQ sharing disabled

parport: PnPBIOS parport detected.

parport0: PC-style at 0x378, irq 7 [PCSPP(,...)]

lp0: using parport0 (interrupt-driven).

Using anticipatory io scheduler

floppy0: no floppy controllers found

loop: loaded (max 8 devices)

nbd: registered device at major 43

8139cp: 10/100 PCI Ethernet driver v1.2 (Mar 22, 2004)

8139cp: pci dev 0000:02:03.0 (id 10ec:8139 rev 10) is not an 8139C+ compatible chip

8139cp: Try the "8139too" driver instead.

8139too Fast Ethernet driver 0.9.27

eth0: RealTek RTL8139 at 0xa000, 00:02:3f:68:bf:81, IRQ 11

eth0:  Identified 8139 chip type 'RTL-8101'

Uniform Multi-Platform E-IDE driver Revision: 7.00alpha2

ide: Assuming 33MHz system bus speed for PIO modes; override with idebus=xx

ATIIXP: IDE controller at PCI slot 0000:00:14.1

ATIIXP: chipset revision 0

ATIIXP: not 100% native mode: will probe irqs later

    ide0: BM-DMA at 0x8060-0x8067, BIOS settings: hda:DMA, hdb:pio

    ide1: BM-DMA at 0x8068-0x806f, BIOS settings: hdc:DMA, hdd:pio

hda: IC25N060ATMR04-0, ATA DISK drive

ide0 at 0x1f0-0x1f7,0x3f6 on irq 14

hdc: SD-R2512, ATAPI CD/DVD-ROM drive

ide1 at 0x170-0x177,0x376 on irq 15

hda: max request size: 1024KiB

hda: 117210240 sectors (60011 MB) w/7884KiB Cache, CHS=16383/255/63, UDMA(100)

 /dev/ide/host0/bus0/target0/lun0: p1 p2 p3

hdc: ATAPI 24X DVD-ROM CD-R/RW drive, 2048kB Cache, DMA

Uniform CD-ROM driver Revision: 3.20

ide-floppy driver 0.99.newide

libata version 1.02 loaded.

ohci1394: $Rev: 1223 $ Ben Collins <bcollins@debian.org>

ohci1394: fw-host0: OHCI-1394 1.1 (PCI): IRQ=[10]  MMIO=[d0208000-d02087ff]  Max Packet=[2048]

ieee1394: raw1394: /dev/raw1394 device initialized

ehci_hcd 0000:02:07.2: NEC Corporation USB 2.0

ehci_hcd 0000:02:07.2: irq 11, pci mem d8825c00

ehci_hcd 0000:02:07.2: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 1

ehci_hcd 0000:02:07.2: USB 2.0 enabled, EHCI 1.00, driver 2004-May-10

hub 1-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 1-0:1.0: 5 ports detected

ohci_hcd: 2004 Feb 02 USB 1.1 'Open' Host Controller (OHCI) Driver (PCI)

ohci_hcd: block sizes: ed 64 td 64

ohci_hcd 0000:00:13.0: PCI device 1002:4347 (ATI Technologies Inc)

ohci_hcd 0000:00:13.0: irq 11, pci mem d8827000

ohci_hcd 0000:00:13.0: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 2

hub 2-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 2-0:1.0: 3 ports detected

ohci_hcd 0000:00:13.1: PCI device 1002:4348 (ATI Technologies Inc)

ohci_hcd 0000:00:13.1: irq 11, pci mem d8829000

ohci_hcd 0000:00:13.1: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 3

hub 3-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 3-0:1.0: 3 ports detected

ohci_hcd 0000:02:07.0: NEC Corporation USB

ohci_hcd 0000:02:07.0: irq 10, pci mem d882b000

ohci_hcd 0000:02:07.0: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 4

hub 4-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 4-0:1.0: 3 ports detected

ohci_hcd 0000:02:07.1: NEC Corporation USB (#2)

ohci_hcd 0000:02:07.1: irq 5, pci mem d882d000

ohci_hcd 0000:02:07.1: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 5

hub 5-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 5-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

USB Universal Host Controller Interface driver v2.2

usbcore: registered new driver usblp

drivers/usb/class/usblp.c: v0.13: USB Printer Device Class driver

Initializing USB Mass Storage driver...

usbcore: registered new driver usb-storage

USB Mass Storage support registered.

usbcore: registered new driver usbhid

drivers/usb/input/hid-core.c: v2.0:USB HID core driver

usbcore: registered new driver usbserial

drivers/usb/serial/usb-serial.c: USB Serial Driver core v2.0

drivers/usb/serial/usb-serial.c: USB Serial support registered for Handspring Visor / Palm OS

drivers/usb/serial/usb-serial.c: USB Serial support registered for Sony Clie 3.5

drivers/usb/serial/usb-serial.c: USB Serial support registered for Sony Clie 5.0

usbcore: registered new driver visor

drivers/usb/serial/visor.c: USB HandSpring Visor / Palm OS driver v2.1

NET: Registered protocol family 2

IP: routing cache hash table of 4096 buckets, 32Kbytes

TCP: Hash tables configured (established 32768 bind 65536)

ip_conntrack version 2.1 (3067 buckets, 24536 max) - 296 bytes per conntrack

ip_tables: (C) 2000-2002 Netfilter core team

ipt_recent v0.3.1: Stephen Frost <sfrost@snowman.net>.  http://snowman.net/projects/ipt_recent/

arp_tables: (C) 2002 David S. Miller

NET: Registered protocol family 1

NET: Registered protocol family 17

ReiserFS: hda3: found reiserfs format "3.6" with standard journal

ieee1394: Host added: ID:BUS[0-00:1023]  GUID[3b3f0200012d003d]

ReiserFS: hda3: using ordered data mode

ReiserFS: hda3: journal params: device hda3, size 8192, journal first block 18, max trans len 1024, max batch 900, max commit age 30, max trans age 30

ReiserFS: hda3: checking transaction log (hda3)

ReiserFS: hda3: journal-1153: found in header: first_unflushed_offset 2353, last_flushed_trans_id 173977

ReiserFS: hda3: journal-1206: Starting replay from offset 747229820225841, trans_id 0

ReiserFS: hda3: journal-1299: Setting newest_mount_id to 439

ReiserFS: hda3: Using r5 hash to sort names

VFS: Mounted root (reiserfs filesystem) readonly.

Mounted devfs on /dev

Freeing unused kernel memory: 160k freed

Adding 506036k swap on /dev/hda2.  Priority:-1 extents:1

irq 5: nobody cared!

 [<c0105747>] __report_bad_irq+0x2a/0x8b

 [<c0105831>] note_interrupt+0x6f/0x9f

 [<c0105b19>] do_IRQ+0x17c/0x1a8

 [<c0103f88>] common_interrupt+0x18/0x20

 [<c011806b>] __do_softirq+0x2f/0x80

 [<c0106302>] do_softirq+0x43/0x52

 =======================

 [<c0105af2>] do_IRQ+0x155/0x1a8

 [<c0103f88>] common_interrupt+0x18/0x20

 [<c011007b>] .text.lock.fault+0x68/0x81

 [<c011107f>] finish_task_switch+0x31/0x86

 [<c03ae5d7>] schedule+0x297/0x488

 [<c0103f88>] common_interrupt+0x18/0x20

 [<c0105af9>] do_IRQ+0x15c/0x1a8

 [<c0103d65>] need_resched+0x27/0x32

 [<c026d3ef>] acpi_processor_idle+0xd2/0x1c4

 [<c0101f7f>] cpu_idle+0x2c/0x35

 [<c04b05b5>] start_kernel+0x15b/0x175

 [<c04b031e>] unknown_bootoption+0x0/0x110

handlers:

[<c03100d7>] (usb_hcd_irq+0x0/0x67)

Disabling IRQ #5

atiixp: codec read timeout (reg 0)

atiixp: codec read timeout (reg 1c)

atiixp: codec read timeout (reg 0)

atiixp: codec read timeout (reg 1c)

atiixp: codec read timeout (reg 0)

atiixp: codec read timeout (reg 1c)

atiixp: codec read timeout (reg 0)

atiixp: codec read timeout (reg 1c)

atiixp: codec read timeout (reg 0)

atiixp: codec read timeout (reg 1c)

atiixp: codec read timeout (reg 0)

atiixp: codec read timeout (reg 1c)

atiixp: codec read timeout (reg 0)

atiixp: codec read timeout (reg 1c)

atiixp: codec read timeout (reg 0)

atiixp: codec read timeout (reg 1c)

atiixp: codec read timeout (reg 0)

atiixp: codec read timeout (reg 1c)

atiixp: codec read timeout (reg 0)

atiixp: codec read timeout (reg 1c)

atiixp: codec read timeout (reg 0)

atiixp: codec read timeout (reg 1c)

atiixp: codec read timeout (reg 0)

atiixp: codec read timeout (reg 1c)

atiixp: codec read timeout (reg 0)

atiixp: codec read timeout (reg 1c)

atiixp: codec read timeout (reg 0)

atiixp: codec read timeout (reg 1c)

atiixp: codec read timeout (reg 0)

atiixp: codec read timeout (reg 1c)

atiixp: codec read timeout (reg 0)

atiixp: codec read timeout (reg 1c)

atiixp: codec read timeout (reg 0)

atiixp: codec read timeout (reg 1c)

atiixp: codec read timeout (reg 0)

atiixp: codec read timeout (reg 1c)

atiixp: codec read timeout (reg 0)

atiixp: codec read timeout (reg 1c)

atiixp: codec read timeout (reg 0)

atiixp: codec read timeout (reg 1c)

atiixp: codec read timeout (reg 0)

atiixp: codec read timeout (reg 1c)

atiixp: codec read timeout (reg 0)

atiixp: codec read timeout (reg 1c)

atiixp: codec read timeout (reg 0)

atiixp: codec read timeout (reg 1c)

atiixp: codec read timeout (reg 0)

atiixp: codec read timeout (reg 1c)

atiixp: codec read timeout (reg 0)

atiixp: codec read timeout (reg 1c)

atiixp: codec read timeout (reg 0)

atiixp: codec read timeout (reg 1c)

atiixp: codec read timeout (reg 0)

atiixp: codec read timeout (reg 1c)

atiixp: codec read timeout (reg 0)

atiixp: codec read timeout (reg 1c)

atiixp: codec read timeout (reg 0)

atiixp: codec read timeout (reg 1c)

atiixp: codec read timeout (reg 0)

atiixp: codec read timeout (reg 1c)

atiixp: codec read timeout (reg 0)

atiixp: codec read timeout (reg 1c)

atiixp: codec read timeout (reg 0)

atiixp: codec read timeout (reg 1c)

atiixp: codec read timeout (reg 0)

atiixp: codec read timeout (reg 1c)

atiixp: codec read timeout (reg 0)

atiixp: codec read timeout (reg 1c)

atiixp: codec read timeout (reg 0)

atiixp: codec read timeout (reg 3c)

atiixp: codec read timeout (reg 1c)

atiixp: codec read timeout (reg 0)

atiixp: codec read timeout (reg 3c)

atiixp: codec read timeout (reg 1c)

atiixp: codec read timeout (reg 0)

atiixp: codec read timeout (reg 3c)

atiixp: codec read timeout (reg 1c)

atiixp: codec read timeout (reg 0)

atiixp: codec read timeout (reg 3c)

atiixp: codec read timeout (reg 1c)

atiixp: codec read timeout (reg 0)

atiixp: codec read timeout (reg 3c)

atiixp: codec read timeout (reg 1c)

atiixp: codec read timeout (reg 0)

atiixp: codec read timeout (reg 3c)

atiixp: codec read timeout (reg 1c)

atiixp: codec read timeout (reg 0)

atiixp: codec read timeout (reg 3c)

atiixp: codec read timeout (reg 1c)

atiixp: codec read timeout (reg 0)

atiixp: codec read timeout (reg 3c)

atiixp: codec read timeout (reg 1c)

atiixp: codec read timeout (reg 0)

atiixp: codec read timeout (reg 3c)

atiixp: codec read timeout (reg 1c)

atiixp: codec read timeout (reg 0)

atiixp: codec read timeout (reg 3c)

atiixp: codec read timeout (reg 1c)

atiixp: codec read timeout (reg 0)

atiixp: codec read timeout (reg 3c)

atiixp: codec read timeout (reg 1c)

atiixp: codec read timeout (reg 0)

atiixp: codec read timeout (reg 3c)

atiixp: codec read timeout (reg 1c)

atiixp: codec read timeout (reg 0)

atiixp: codec read timeout (reg 3c)

atiixp: codec read timeout (reg 1c)

atiixp: codec read timeout (reg 0)

atiixp: codec read timeout (reg 3c)

atiixp: codec read timeout (reg 1c)

atiixp: codec read timeout (reg 0)

atiixp: codec read timeout (reg 3c)

atiixp: codec read timeout (reg 1c)

atiixp: codec read timeout (reg 0)

atiixp: codec read timeout (reg 3c)

atiixp: codec read timeout (reg 1c)

atiixp: codec read timeout (reg 0)

atiixp: codec read timeout (reg 3c)

atiixp: codec read timeout (reg 1c)

atiixp: codec read timeout (reg 0)

atiixp: codec read timeout (reg 3c)

atiixp: codec read timeout (reg 1c)

atiixp: codec read timeout (reg 0)

atiixp: codec read timeout (reg 3c)

atiixp: codec read timeout (reg 1c)

atiixp: codec read timeout (reg 0)

atiixp: codec read timeout (reg 3c)

atiixp: codec read timeout (reg 1c)

atiixp: codec read timeout (reg 0)

atiixp: codec read timeout (reg 3c)

atiixp: codec read timeout (reg 1c)

atiixp: codec read timeout (reg 0)

atiixp: codec read timeout (reg 3c)

atiixp: codec read timeout (reg 1c)

atiixp: codec read timeout (reg 0)

atiixp: codec read timeout (reg 3c)

atiixp: codec read timeout (reg 1c)

atiixp: codec read timeout (reg 0)

atiixp: codec read timeout (reg 3c)

atiixp: codec read timeout (reg 1c)

atiixp: codec read timeout (reg 0)

atiixp: codec read timeout (reg 3c)

atiixp: codec read timeout (reg 1c)

atiixp: codec read timeout (reg 0)

atiixp: codec read timeout (reg 3c)

atiixp: codec read timeout (reg 1c)

atiixp: codec read timeout (reg 0)

atiixp: codec read timeout (reg 3c)

atiixp: codec read timeout (reg 1c)

atiixp: codec read timeout (reg 0)

atiixp: codec read timeout (reg 3c)

atiixp: codec read timeout (reg 1c)

atiixp: codec read timeout (reg 0)

atiixp: codec read timeout (reg 3c)

atiixp: codec read timeout (reg 1c)

atiixp: codec read timeout (reg 0)

atiixp: codec read timeout (reg 3c)

atiixp: codec read timeout (reg 1c)

atiixp: codec read timeout (reg 0)

atiixp: codec read timeout (reg 3c)

atiixp: codec read timeout (reg 1c)

atiixp: codec read timeout (reg 0)

atiixp: codec read timeout (reg 3c)

atiixp: codec read timeout (reg 1c)

AC'97 2 does not respond - RESET

AC'97 2 access is not valid [0xffffffff], removing mixer.

Linux agpgart interface v0.100 (c) Dave Jones

agpgart: Detected Ati IGP9100/M chipset

agpgart: Maximum main memory to use for agp memory: 321M

agpgart: AGP aperture is 32M @ 0xd2000000

Yenta: CardBus bridge found at 0000:02:04.0 [103c:006b]

Yenta: Enabling burst memory read transactions

Yenta: Using CSCINT to route CSC interrupts to PCI

Yenta: Routing CardBus interrupts to PCI

Yenta TI: socket 0000:02:04.0, mfunc 0x01111d22, devctl 0x64

Yenta: ISA IRQ mask 0x0058, PCI irq 10

Socket status: 30000006

Yenta: CardBus bridge found at 0000:02:04.1 [103c:006b]

Yenta: Using CSCINT to route CSC interrupts to PCI

Yenta: Routing CardBus interrupts to PCI

Yenta TI: socket 0000:02:04.1, mfunc 0x01111d22, devctl 0x64

Yenta: ISA IRQ mask 0x0058, PCI irq 10

Socket status: 30000006

eth0: link up, 100Mbps, full-duplex, lpa 0x45E1

atkbd.c: Spurious ACK on isa0060/serio0. Some program, like XFree86, might be trying access hardware directly.

atkbd.c: Spurious ACK on isa0060/serio0. Some program, like XFree86, might be trying access hardware directly.

ndiswrapper version 0.8 loaded

ndiswrapper adding bcmwl5.sys

wlan0: ndiswrapper ethernet device 00:90:4b:44:5b:cb using driver bcmwl5.sys

----------

## mikecore

for help thanks

----------

## GaMMa

What does 'iwconfig wlan0' produce? If it says ESSID:"" its not connected to an access point. I'd also try the CVS version, the Howto is on the top of page 2. In v0.8 I couldn't switch essids and was stuck using a default "".

----------

## GothicKnight

I've maked the .config the way asked with the wireless extencions and i supused it is working because i have the /proc/net/wireless file. But there is no wlan0 device for my ASUS WL-100G.

When i execute iwconfig i get:

lo        no wireless extensions.

eth0      no wireless extensions.

sit0      no wireless extensions.

ip6tnl0   no wireless extensions.

The ndiswrapper module is loaded and running

Module                  Size  Used by

ndiswrapper            72292  0

But the dmesg output does not have any wlan0 mencion:

ndiswrapper version 0.8 loaded

the /etc/modules.d/ndiswrapper is like this:

alias wlan0 ndiswrapper

loadndisdriver 14e4 4320 /lib/windrivers/bcmwl5.inf /lib/windrivers/bcwml5.sys

ndiswrapper -i /usr/lib/hotplug/drivers/bcmwl5.inf

install ndiswrapper /sbin/modprobe --ignore-install ndiswrapper && { loadndisdriver /lib/windrivers/ ; }

I've using the asus main drivers from the latest driver on the oficial URL.

I've googled much but didn't find none with the same caracteristics than me. I'me using kernel 2.6.7-gentoo-r11 and ndiswrapper 0.8 (emerged)

(If there is any english error, sorry i'm kind of rusty)

----------

## HogRider

 *mikecore wrote:*   

> Ok I'm now have the right reply messages to 
> 
> #ndiswrapper -l
> 
> Installed ndis drivers:
> ...

 

OK Mike, let's walk though some things....

What speed is your AP?  NDIS doesn't allow you to change speeds once initiated.

WEP/WPA ?

After setting the essid, did you check to see if it took?

I found I needed to modify the .inf file to get mine (broadcom 54G) working correctly.

----------

## hrose56

I finally got my MA521 working correctly.  Here are some tips:

I am using ndiswrapper 0.8 from the sourceforge repository.

Kernel version 2.6.5-mm on a Dell Latitude D600.

Enable PCMCIA support and wireless networking support in the kernel.

If you have the kernel configured correctly, the Pwr led will be active after you boot, and there will be an entry in /proc/net/wireless.

After trying the Realtek drivers (as suggested in some forums), and then downloading the latest drivers from Netgear, I finally installed the older version of the Netgear driver from the installation CD that came with the card.  Using the Realtek drivers, nothing worked.  Using the newer Netgear drivers, I could get a Link LED, but never connect to the network (dhcpcd timed out).  Using the drivers from the CD, I could get Link LED and connect with DHCP.

Commands to configure the card once the drivers are installed in ndiswrapper and the kernel configured are :

[list]

/sbin/modprobe ndiswrapper

/usr/sbin/iwconfig wlan0 channel 11

/usr/sbin/iwconfig wlan0 key 73xxxxxxxxxxxxxxfd6

/usr/sbin/iwconfig wlan0 essid "yournetid"

/sbin/dhcpcd wlan0

[/list]

Insert your channel, WEP key, and essid according to local settings.

When the commands are in a script, it does not always work.  I think a small delay is needed between the iwconfig lines.  Issuing them manually works every time.

I hope this is of help for others.

----------

## val

Hi,

I just wanted to say thank you again to  scootersmk.  I've had ndiswrapper working with my IPW2200 for a month now and have had absolutely NO problems.  I mean it works beautifully.  It starts quickly and reliably at boot time with several networks that I use and I've been using the wireless card CONSTANTLY (surfing on the couch, at work, at the bagel shop, at the school library).

----------

## PMT

I have an interesting question.

I've got ndiswrapper and an Intel Pro 2200 chipset [shoot me now].

EDIT: For clarity, I shall point out that my internal card is the same as the above poster's, the IPW2200. If you're looking for something humorous, go download the 0.1 version of the official driver and read the installation instructions.

EDIT 2: No, I don't have 4k stacks, before someone asks.

I've tried several different versions of ndiswrapper, from .7 through .9, and thought I should post. [Damn the ThinkPad R51.]

The device WORKS for me, technically...but with a few problems.

Initially, I had random lockups which I traced [via the oops it always output] to SMP in my kernel, which I promptly disabled [whoops ^_^].

Now, I just have random lockups after loading the module, lockups that SysRq doesn't reboot from. I've tried loading the module and staring at the messages output until it hung...nothing at all output.

Any advice would be helpful...I really dislike having to run CAT-5 across my room, not to mention having to take bets on how long wireless is stable when I leave my room.

----------

## sidhighwind

Hello,

I just got my Dell 5150 with a truemoble 1350 in it and i got ndiswrapper to see it but i cant get the iwconfig to set a key to it. the is the error message i get.

```

> iwconfig wlan0 key "s:xxxxx"

   Error for wireless request "Set Encode" (8B2A) :

   SET failed on device wlan0 ; Invalid argument.

```

I also noticed that in the dmesg this.

```

ndiswrapper device wlan0 supports WPA with AES/CCMP and TKIP ciphers

```

does them mean that it doesn't support WEP?

can some one please help.  i hate running an open wap.

Thanks.

----------

## val

PMT: Are you sure it's not just a problem with your network?  Just after I posted yesterday, my access point quit on me.  My router does 4 wired connections plus the wireless access point.  The wired stuff still worked, I restarted the router and everything was fine.  I still don't know what happened but it wasn't the computer...

----------

## PMT

I'm certain. I've tried this on multiple networks, and they all cause the same thing.

Oh, and when I say hang, I don't mean the wireless stalls. I mean it causes a kernel panic. =P

Last night, I was playing with it, using wireless to SSH into my server then use naim and nirc. Unfortunately, when it [amazingly] tried to display the error, it forced it all into the line ncurses allowed me to type in [>_<!] and I have yet to be able to reproduce the error.

And yes, once again, I'm certain it's not my network.

EDIT: And yes, I'm certain it's ndiswrapper causing this...I've had my laptop run stably for over two weeks straight without a single crash, and it hangs within 20 minutes of modprobing ndiswrapper.

EDIT 2: For clarity, when booting into [blech] XP Pro on this laptop, I have no problems receiving signal anywhere. Again, no, it's not my router.

----------

## airhead

To all those having problems with setting the SSID on the "Broadcom Corporation BCM94306 802.11g", here is how I was able to do it:

Originally I was using the e-machines drivers, but I downloaded the dell drivers (kinda makes sense, since my machine is a dell  :Wink:  ) and used the bcmwl5a.inf file (and the bcmwl5.sys file) with ndiswrapper. After doing this my wireless card automatically associated itself with my AP! I haven't tried the bcmwl5.inf file, so I'm not sure whether that works, but give this a try if you've been having problems and let me know if it fixed them.

----------

## val

Well, PMT, I have a very similar set-up working but I am using the gentoo kernel version 2.6.7-r8.  Maybe try a gentoo patched kernel?  That's all I can suggest since I have a very similar set up and that's the first difference that I notice.  If you are interested I will send you my .config file via PM.  I don't like when people post really long files....  Oh, and where did you get the driver, from the website?  I copied my drivers over from my windows partition...

EDIT: Yeah, btw, I did initially try the linux driver at that site.  Took me an hour to figure out that it's not even MEANT to work at all.   :Mad:    They shouldn't be posting on the web in that case, or the warning should be more strongly worded and at the very top of the README.

EDIT2: Oh, I just went back to the site and apparantly, as of yesterday, the ipw2200 linux driver can actually transmit and receive....  Doesn't make me want to switch over thought....

----------

## sidhighwind

airhead.

did you get wep to work with yours?

I can't for the life of me get it to work.  see my post above.

----------

## Ecco

Well, you can add my laptrot to the list of success stories  :Very Happy: 

It's a Sony VAIO A115S. A Centrino 1.6 with Intel 2200BG wireless. I used the drivers from the link on the supported devices page; they work fine. In fact, they're the exact same as the ones that came with my laptop for windows.

One note however: in ndiswrapper 0.8 when I did a "modprobe ndiswrapper", all I saw in dmesg was "ndiswrapper v0.8 loaded", but the actual driver for the card wasn't loaded. However, ndiswrapper 0.9 works like a charm, and I have a working 54Mb connection  :Very Happy: 

I haven't looked into WEP and such yet though.

So THANK YOU for this topic  :Smile: 

----------

## Zidge

I'm just stuck at the line:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> modprobe ndiswrapper
> 
> 

 

I got a

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> FATAL: Module ndiswrapper not found.
> 
> 

 

....

wow forget about all this, I was switching my kernel and it was before a reboot so all was a little bit messed up (don't know how that works when you're about to switch ...)

anyway, now I can modprobe, but only get:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> ndiswrapper version 0.6 loaded
> 
> 

 

when I dmesg ...

----------

## Ecco

 *Zidge wrote:*   

> 
> 
> anyway, now I can modprobe, but only get:
> 
>  *Quote:*   
> ...

 

Just try 0.9 from sourceforge, that one should work  :Smile: 

----------

## Newt

I've got problems with my card now  :Sad:  Did have it working (thanks to someone sshding in for me) on kernel 2.6.7 - but had to format because of a dodgy hard drive. So installed kernel 2.6.8

Installed ndiswrapper fine using bcmwl5.inf/sys from the CD (as before) - everything works as it apparently should do , including dmesg.

But everything I do from then on just doesn't work at all. trying to set keys and essids give back 

> iwconfig wlan0 key "s:xxxxx"

   Error for wireless request "Set Encode" (8B2A) :

   SET failed on device wlan0 ; Invalid argument.

I've ploughed through this entre thread and tried everything anyone has suggested - no luck.

Any suggestions? :/

----------

## val

^^^^ I just compiled gentoo kernel 2.6.8 and it doesn't load ndiswrapper at boot up.  It may just be a problem with the kernel for you as well.  Lots of people are having problems with 2.6.8

----------

## dyqik

I have a Sony Vaio V505DP Centrino with the IPW2200 card.

I had everything working with ndiswrapper 0.7 and 0.8 (from the ndiswrapper website) using the Intel supplied Windows XP drivers, apart from occasional trouble with setting the encryption key (kept getting "invalid argument" errors).  

I've now installed the ndiswrapper 0.9 ebuild and gentoo-dev-sources-2.6.8-r1 and I can no longer set the ESSID, whih prevents me from connecting, although I have no problems setting the key.  Using iwgetid wlan0 returns a string of garbage.  If I do an iwlist scanning when I first boot, the card finds someone else's unsecured AP, and iwgetid returns "linksys?@&" (not the correct garbage at the end there). If I then set the ESSID, it changes to garbage, and I can't change it without a reboot.

I think I'm going to have to revert back to ndiswrapper 0.7, unless someone knows of a fix for this

Everything is working correctly in windows XP, and with my housemates gentoo laptop (using a pcmcia wireless card), so the network isn't the problem

----------

## val

Did it work with 0.7 or 0.8 and the 2.6.8 kernel???  It could be the kernel causing problems rather than the new version of ndiswrapper (see my earlier post).  Maybe try 0.9 but boot from a 2.6.7 kernel to eliminate the kernel as a cause of trouble...

----------

## ToddWest

Im running a 2.6.8-r2 kernel on a Centrino Laptop using the IPW2200. I downloaded ndiswrapper .10 from http://ndiswrapper.sourceforge.net and it worked perfectly with my system.

----------

## val

For me, it turns out that I just had to do "make install" again with the ndiswrapper.    :Embarassed:    Now it works fine with 2.6.8 so I take it back...

----------

## epohs

Hi all, I'm having a bit of trouble with ndiswrapper-0.10

I've installed ndiswrapper and my drivers directly off the Linksys CD.

All files seem to be in /etc/ndiswrapper/bcmwl5.

and when i run ndiswrapper -l i receive the following message:

```
bcmwl5 hardware present
```

I run modprobe ndiswrapper with no errors. But, when I run iwconfig 'wlan0' does not show up. I only recieve this:

```
lo no wireless extensions.

ppp0 no wireless extensions.
```

in dmesg, ndiswrapper shows up, but it doesn't report an interface; 

```
ndiswrapper version 0.10 loaded (preempt=no,smp=no)
```

my System Specs:

gentoo 2004.2

kernel 2.6.7

wmp54gs wireless network card

----------

## allan

Thanks for this guide.  It got me up and running, though I did have one stumbling block.

My machine is an eMachines 5313 with the Broadcom BMC4306 (needing ndiswrapper).

After following the steps outlined here, I was able to see the chipset in less than 20 minutes, but all attempts to get on the air failed.

So I killed a day trying different drivers and even broke the seal on the restore CDs that came with the laptop.  (I really didn't want to do that. *sigh*)

Then after doing some google'ing, I came across someone who has a related model of laptop and a tarball with instructions and drivers they used to get it running.

In the instruction file was a small note on how by default many eMachine laptops (including those without network indicator lights, like my model) have the wireless transmitter turned off and you need to turn it on.  (That's the "(((e)))" key. [Fn+F2].)

That was it.  I could have been online via wireless last night if I knew to check that.   :Rolling Eyes: 

Perhaps as a trouble shooting suggestion that could be added to the guide?  You know, to prompt us idiots who should have realized to check that.  :Laughing: 

Oh, well, at any rate I'm now online via wireless and don't need to stay within 12 feet of my hub.   :Very Happy: Last edited by allan on Sat Aug 28, 2004 6:25 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## epohs

..It looks like I don't even have the wlan module loaded on my system,  much less into my kernel.

Any help I could get loading this would be greatly appreciated.. I'm very much a noob.

if this is of any help, here are the contents of lspci:

```
0000:00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corp. 440BX/ZX/DX - 82443BX/ZX/DX Host bridge (rev 03)

0000:00:01.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corp. 440BX/ZX/DX - 82443BX/ZX/DX AGP bridge (rev 03)

0000:00:07.0 ISA bridge: Intel Corp. 82371AB/EB/MB PIIX4 ISA (rev 02)

0000:00:07.1 IDE interface: Intel Corp. 82371AB/EB/MB PIIX4 IDE (rev 01)

0000:00:07.2 USB Controller: Intel Corp. 82371AB/EB/MB PIIX4 USB (rev 01)

0000:00:07.3 Bridge: Intel Corp. 82371AB/EB/MB PIIX4 ACPI (rev 02)

0000:00:09.0 Network controller: Broadcom Corporation: Unknown device 4320 (rev 03)

0000:00:0d.0 Multimedia audio controller: Creative Labs SB Live! EMU10k1 (rev 05)

0000:00:0d.1 Input device controller: Creative Labs SB Live! MIDI/Game Port (rev 05)

0000:00:13.0 Unknown mass storage controller: Triones Technologies, Inc. HPT366/368/370/370A/372 (rev 03)

0000:01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: Matrox Graphics, Inc. MGA G400 AGP (rev 04)
```

..so, it looks like my network card is being recognized.

----------

## Molerat

Hey just a quick note to say thanks for this HOWTO.  Got my wireless up just like that.  Thanks a lot!

----------

## Cappo

I had problems getting WEP enabled with the WPC54G, and I just posted a new message telling how I got it to work. Check out:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?p=1479042

----------

## tcma

Is your gentoo linux 32 or 64 bit?

What is the CPU?

 *airhead wrote:*   

> To all those having problems with setting the SSID on the "Broadcom Corporation BCM94306 802.11g", here is how I was able to do it:
> 
> Originally I was using the e-machines drivers, but I downloaded the dell drivers (kinda makes sense, since my machine is a dell ;) ) and used the bcmwl5a.inf file (and the bcmwl5.sys file) with ndiswrapper. After doing this my wireless card automatically associated itself with my AP! I haven't tried the bcmwl5.inf file, so I'm not sure whether that works, but give this a try if you've been having problems and let me know if it fixed them.

 

----------

## Benjamin

Hi!

As the original Netgear driver didn't work very well and the Chip inside is an Realtek 8180L i tried the driver from www.realtek.com.tw!

And it works perfectly!

 *Quote:*   

> [19:59:05] [benjamin@benjamin] $ su
> 
> Password:
> 
> [19:59:10] [root@benjamin] $ ndiswrapper -l
> ...

 

But now this ^^ should be done while the bootup ( so that I have I-net directly after login ) ... how do I manage this?

thanks in advance!

benjamin

----------

## epohs

Has anyone had any success with the WMP54GS?

I thought it used the Broadcom 94306 Chipset, but i've had a hell of a time finding a driver that works.

I've tried several different drivers (including the one that came on the linksys CD) with varying degrees of success.

Any help would be GREATLY appreciated.

----------

## rsingh

this works like a charm on my linksys wpc54g

lspci states it's a broadcom bcm4306 802.11b/g

it's code is 14e4:3202 rev02

i used the "*Broadcom 94306" driver 3 (SP23107A.tar.gz). although there was another driver with the same code above, i figured a tar file would be easier than the exe the other one had.

thanks very much for the guide. please key at it and make an autoloader for wep and essid.

----------

## elias4444

 *Quote:*   

> Has anyone had any success with the WMP54GS? 

 

Yep. Just use the NDISWrapper with the latest downloadable drivers from Linksys. Works great.

----------

## giftnudel

Hi,

I am using a Sony PCG-Z1XMP with an integrated Centrino a/b/g card (2200bg)

It works using ndiswrapper with the following restrictions:

1. before you scan for an accespoint you need to switch the card off and on again (there is a physical switch)

2. if you set the encryption (iwconfig wlan0 enc XXX open/restricted) and the essid (iwconfig wlan0 essid default) you need to switch the card off and on again to commit the changes.

After this procedure, which has to be done every time the computer boots, it works without any problems

giftnudel

----------

## giftnudel

Hi,

just read another post in this thread:

To bring up my wlan with a system where I don't have to switch the card off, I wrote a little startup script

```

depend() {

        use hotplug pcmcia

        before net

}

start() {

        ebegin "Configuring wireless device"

        iwconfig wlan0 key s:XXXXXXX open ap xx:xx:xx:xx:xx

        iwconfig wlan0 essid MyEssid

}

stop() {

        ebegin "Nothing to do"

        eend 0

}

```

just put it in /etc/init.d/iwconfig and run a 

```
rc-update add iwconfig default
```

that should do the trick, configure the wlan0 in /etc/conf.d/net like you would do with a normal nic

giftnudel

----------

## dyqik

I had similar problems with the power switch and ndiswrapper on my ipw2200 b/g in my Sony V505DP.  The solution is to use the native linux drivers in portage as ipw2200, or from ipw2200.sf.net.  I posted a howto of how to get the drivers to work at https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=217688&highlight=

A more complete wireless config solution has been written by Uberlord

----------

## Obsidian_MH

wlan0 shows up now for iwconfig, as well as ifconfig when I set it as being up, but... it won't connect to my essid... I only filter by MAC, so I don't see what the problem would be.

It's a belkin F5D6020 Rev3, BTW.

```
iwconfig

lo        no wireless extensions.

eth0      no wireless extensions.

wlan0     IEEE 802.11b  ESSID:off/any

          Mode:Auto  Frequency:2.462GHz  Access Point: 00:00:00:00:00:00

          Bit Rate:11Mb/s   Tx-Power:20 dBm   Sensitivity=0/3

          RTS thr:2432 B   Fragment thr:2432 B

          Encryption key:off

          Power Management:off

          Link Quality:100/100  Signal level:-95 dBm  Noise level:-256 dBm

          Rx invalid nwid:0  Rx invalid crypt:0  Rx invalid frag:0

          Tx excessive retries:0  Invalid misc:0   Missed beacon:0

```

Under ad-hoc...

```
iwconfig

lo        no wireless extensions.

eth0      no wireless extensions.

wlan0     IEEE 802.11b  ESSID:"ImperialNET"

          Mode:Ad-Hoc  Frequency:2.462GHz  Cell: 02:E0:31:6B:7C:4C

          Bit Rate:11Mb/s   Tx-Power:20 dBm   Sensitivity=0/3

          RTS thr:2432 B   Fragment thr:2432 B

          Encryption key:off

          Power Management:off

          Link Quality:100/100  Signal level:-95 dBm  Noise level:-256 dBm

          Rx invalid nwid:0  Rx invalid crypt:0  Rx invalid frag:0

          Tx excessive retries:0  Invalid misc:0   Missed beacon:0

```

So it sees my AP in Ad-hoc... but not on auto?  The hell?  And in either                                            case, dhcpcd hangs and won't get an IP...

----------

## 5xl

I have Broadcom 802.11g card and have been unable to get it working. I get FF:FF:FF:FF:FF:FF for my access point and am unable to set my essid. I happen to come across this in dmesg when troubleshooting:

```
handlers:

[<c036015f>] (usb_hcd_irq+0x0/0x67)

Disabling IRQ #5

```

But then I see this in ifconfig wlan0:

```
ifconfig wlan0

wlan0     Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:90:4B:5B:99:A4

          UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000

          RX bytes:0 (0.0 b)  TX bytes:0 (0.0 b)

          Interrupt:5 Memory:e8204000-e8205fff
```

Are the two interupts related? Can't really figure out why I can't set any parameters on my card...

----------

## Lucifeer

I have a Belkin F5D6020 802.11b Pcmcia  and tried the drivers recomended on ndiswrappers homepage. Didnt work at all, then I tried the windows-drivers that I got with the card on a cdrom. Seams to work, card is found and I can use ifconfig wlan0 up to get it listed. Havent tried anything else as I havent got an accesspoint at home.

One problem tho, ndiswrapper makes my system really unstable after I modprobe it. Keyboard hangs once a minute if Im writing, producing a long line of letters from the last letter I pressed (if I pressed one when it hangs). Then after it printed that letter 20-30 times I gain back control until it hangs again. Anyone experienced the same thing?

Running a 2.6.8.1-kernel and ndiswrapper-0.9 downloaded and installed thru emerge. Cardbus-bridge seams to be Toshibas own according to lspci and it runs on the module yenta_socket

----------

## HogRider

I believe this was posted earlier, but I'll repeat it due to the length of the thread.

I've found that you must set the connection speed and channel via the .inf file prior to loading ndiswrapper with the broadcom driver.

It will not autoselect the connection speed, and you can't change it once ndis is loaded.

You will not 'discover' any access points until the connection speed and channel are configured correctly.

Word to the wise, set the connection speed to twice the standard (802.11b = 22M) to enable full duplex.

```
Rate|22

Channel|06

```

----------

## eddieparker

Hello!

This is just the guide I'm looking for, but I'm kinda dissapointed as I'm seemingly having trouble with this. 

I'm running a Linksys WPC54G card, on a HP Pavilion ZE4400.

The error I get, is when I do the modprobe followed by the dmesg. dmesg yields (at the bottom):

-----------------------[ s t a r t ]

__alloc_pages: 0-order allocation failed (gfp=0x21/0)

ndiswrapper (NdisMAllocateSharedMemory:997): Failed to allocate DMA memory. Windows driver requested 4096 bytes of cached memory

ndiswrapper (NdisWriteErrorLogEntry:196): log: C0001389, length: 1 (0000000d)

ndiswrapper (ndis_init_one_pci:1458): Windows driver couldn't initialize the device.

-----------------------[ e n d ]

Now, the few things I notice are this:

lspci reports my Network controller as "Broadcom Corporation: Unknown device 4320 (rev 03)". 

I have the right device driver, I'm positive. 

I'm just not sure what I could be doing wrong. Does anyone know what'sup?

ANy help would be *most* appreciative!

----------

## htpc101

Hi All, I am experiencing a problem with a Belkin FSD7010 card (broadcom) ndiswrapped in a Gateway 400SD4 notebook.  If I leave the card in the slot and boot the machine, upon ndiswrapper module load I get a machine lock-up and

```
Kernel panic:  Aieee, killing interrupt handler!

In interrupt handler - not syncing

```

This is with various permutations of APIC on/off in the kernel, and ACPI on/off in the kernel, and two kernels (2.6.5-gentoo-r1, 2,6,8-gentoo-r3).

As a further data point, I have had BSD on this system, where I learned that the Gateway's bios ACPI tends to be a bit Windows specific. 

That's the bad news.  Curiously, if I leave the wireless card out of the slot until after the machine boots completely, insert the card, then start wlan0 with /etc/init.d/wireless start, (I have the baselayout 1.11 installed) all is well and I can google around on my wireless interface.

So why do I care?  So I can get all of my startup scripts and rc-update adds in order so the machine can start normally.  Thanks in advance for any help!!

Mike

----------

## Wart

Just can't quite seem to get this to work.. I think it has something to do with the setting auth mod failed line in my dmesg output.. any takers?

Here's my dmesg output

```
ndiswrapper version 0.10 loaded (preempt=yes,smp=no)

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:00:08.0[A] -> GSI 10 (level, low) -> IRQ 10

ndiswrapper: using irq 10

wlan0: ndiswrapper ethernet device 00:30:bd:94:23:48 using driver bcmwl5.sys

ndiswrapper (set_auth_mode:482): setting auth mode failed (C0010015)

ndiswrapper: driver bcmwl5.sys (Broadcom,12/29/2002, 3.10.36.0) added

bash-2.05b#

```

and from iwconfig wlan0

```
wlan0     IEEE 802.11b  ESSID:off/any

          Mode:Managed  Frequency:2.462 GHz  Access Point: 00:00:00:00:00:00

          Bit Rate:54 Mb/s   Tx-Power:14 dBm

          RTS thr:2347 B   Fragment thr:2346 B

          Encryption key:off

          Power Management:off

          Link Quality:100/100  Signal level:-10 dBm  Noise level:-256 dBm

          Rx invalid nwid:0  Rx invalid crypt:0  Rx invalid frag:0

          Tx excessive retries:0  Invalid misc:5282   Missed beacon:0

```

Oh.. And here's this:

```
iwlist wlan0 scan

wlan0     Scan completed :

          Cell 01 - Address: 00:02:2D:0F:6F:2D

                    ESSID:"ANY"

                    Protocol:IEEE 802.11b

                    Mode:Managed

                    Frequency:2.412 GHz (Channel 1)

                    Quality:0/100  Signal level:-30 dBm  Noise level:-256 dBm

                    Encryption key:off

                    Bit Rate:1 Mb/s

                    Bit Rate:2 Mb/s

                    Bit Rate:5.5 Mb/s

                    Bit Rate:11 Mb/s

                    Extra:bcn_int=100

```

but if I repeat the scan command I don't constistantly find anything.. i.e. sometimes I see that, othertimes I see nothing

----------

## meriksson

This works for me.

Network controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM4303 802.11b Wireless LAN Controller (rev 02)

With 'Broadcom 4309' drivers from http://ndiswrapper.sourceforge.net/supported_chipsets.html

I just followed the guide.

Thx,

Mathias

----------

## forsen

Thanks for this great guide!

I used the ndiswrapper 0.9 ebuild

```
# emerge ndiswrapper
```

and then followed your guide.

My dell i8500 works great with my motorola wn825g card  :Very Happy: 

----------

## throck

My wireless card is a Broadcom 4309 802.11a/b/g card. My AP is a Linksys 802.11b wireless router, with 128 bit encryption turned on.  It does broadcast the essid.  I have the ndiswrapper loaded.  That part seems to work okay.

The problem I am having is that when I run iwconfig to connect to my AP with the essid and encryption key, it won't set the essid (the encryption key sets like it should).

I setup the card by running the following command:

```
iwconfig wlan0 essid <myessid> enc <myencryptionkey>
```

After that, if I run iwconfig wlan0, I get this:

```
wlan0     IEEE 802.11g  ESSID:off/any

          Mode:Managed  Frequency:2.462GHz  Access Point: 00:00:00:00:00:00

          Bit Rate:54Mb/s   Tx-Power:-2147483648 dBm

          RTS thr:2347 B   Fragment thr:2346 B

          Encryption key:<myencryptionkey>  Security mode:restricted

          Power Management:off

          Link Quality:100/100  Signal level:-80 dBm  Noise level:-256 dBm

          Rx invalid nwid:0  Rx invalid crypt:0  Rx invalid frag:0

          Tx excessive retries:2  Invalid misc:1506   Missed beacon:0

```

It doesn't list the Access Point MAC, and doesn't set my essid.  If I run an iwlist wlan0 scanning I get:

```
wlan0     Scan completed :

          Cell 01 - Address: 00:0C:41:45:1E:2C

                    ESSID:"myessid"   <--  This line has the right essid in it

                    Protocol:IEEE 802.11b

                    Mode:Managed

                    Frequency:2.437GHz

                    Quality:0/100  Signal level:-26 dBm  Noise level:-256 dBm

                    Encryption key:on

                    Bit Rate:1Mb/s

                    Bit Rate:2Mb/s

                    Bit Rate:5.5Mb/s

                    Bit Rate:11Mb/s

                    Extra:bcn_int=100

                    Extra:atim=0

```

Any ideas of why my card won't connect to my essid?

throck

----------

## meriksson

Does it work without Encryption?

This is the way i do it!

ifconfig wlan0 up

iwconfig wlan0 essid Accesspoint

dhcpcd wlan0

// Mathias

----------

## throck

I'm not sure if it will work without encryption or not.  I have another laptop thta uses the same driver and connects to the same AP, and that one works with no problem.  In fact, it didn't give me any issues during installation.

[UPDATE]

Well, silly me.  It helps to use the right WEP key when connecting.  Duh.

throckLast edited by throck on Sun Oct 10, 2004 5:20 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## cluster one

I've been having some problems with the Linksys WPC54G, version 1.2. I used the driver from the CD, and the card maintains a connection with the router, but it's connecting at an absurdly low spped, approx 4kbps, so slow that downloads while emerging time out before they can complete. Data transmission is also often to some extent scrambled. Would this be due to a config setting? Cheers, Scott

----------

## ejedmonds

i've got everything working... but how the heck do you get the card to be recognized as wlan0 or is that something that you have todo manually?

----------

## Bushmann

success at last!

I got my Siemens Gigaset PC Card 54 (broadcom 4320) working with the ndiswrapper-0.11 ebuild...

Only problem left is now, my notebook hangs when I remove the card (which it didn't with the old 11mbit card)...

----------

## ejedmonds

Thanks for the guide I'm using a WN825G Motorola card on a Dell 600M and a 2.6 series kernel... everything worked like a charm...

----------

## psilo23

This was easier than I thought it was going to be, thanks to the guide and some serendipity.

Specs:

Dell Inspiron 8600

Dell Truemobile 1450 (Broadcom Corporation BCM4309 802.11a/b/g rev 3)

net-wireless/ndiswrapper-0.11

sys-apps/baselayout-1.11.4

ndiswrapper -l:

 *Quote:*   

> Installed ndis drivers:
> 
> bcmwl5  driver present, hardware present
> 
> bcmwl5a driver present, hardware present

 

(At first I only installed the bcmwl5a, and that worked, but just to be safe I installed the bcmwl5).

I poked around with iwconfig, ifconfig, and otherwise manually setting up the wireless connection.  I was looking for a way to automate the wireless setup as there is at least two APs I would be connecting two, one with WEP and one requiring a VPN client, plus sometimes using a wired connection.  I looked into how /etc/init.d/net.eth0 setup the wired connection and found it is just symlinked to net.lo.  So I tried and experiment.  First, trying to connect to the VPN wrapped network: 

Start the VPN client service (Cisco VPN client provided by my school, not a true init.d script):

```
/etc/init.d/vpnclient_init start
```

Create a symlink for a wlan0 init script and run it:

```
cd /etc/init.d

ln -s net.wlan0 net.lo

/etc/init.d/wlan0 start
```

 *Quote:*   

>  * Starting wlan0
> 
>  *    Configuring wireless network for wlan0
> 
>  *    Scanning for access points
> ...

 

Success!  I then just need to run the VPN login client to get a working network.

For home, I have a Linksys router with WEP enabled.  It's ESSID is the default ("linksys"), so I merely had to edit /etc/conf.d/wireless.example and uncomment/edit/add the line (where 000 is my hex WEP key):

```
key_linksys="0000000000"
```

Execute the net.wlan0 script and failure! After moving "wireless.example" to "wireless", success! Finds the WEP enabled router, negotiates the key, runs dhcpd and gets an IP.

Thanks for the guide and all the tips on here.  Note, I didn't read all the replies in this thread, so this may have been covered previously.  However I think this step (adding a net.wlan0 symlink and editing /etc/init.d/wireless) may be a good addition to the guide.

aloha

psiloLast edited by psilo23 on Mon Nov 01, 2004 5:04 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## bvierra

Thanks for the how-to worked great on both 

HP zd7360 and the HP zd7000

Broadcom Corp BCM4306 802.11b/g

----------

## PTGreg

I just installed Gentoo 2.6.9-r1.

Everything works find except that modprob doesn't want to load ndiswrapper 0.10:

when i do :

```

#modprobe ndiswrapper

FATAL:  Module ndiswapper  not found

```

I don't understand why.

when i do : 

```

#ndiswrapper -l

Installed ndis drivers:

lsbcmnds hardware present

```

lspci shows good results too.. It's only when i want to load ndiswrapper on modprobe that it occurs this error.

It works find on the 2.6.8-r8. I checked my .configure whith the one i made to compile my 2.6.8 and they are the same..

Thx for your help and sorry for my terrible english

EDIT : I've got a linksys WPC54GS and the drivers are the last found on the linksys website.

-- 

PTGreg

----------

## psilo23

Did you recompile the ndiswrapper module for your 2.6.9 kernel?  Mine is in /lib/modules/2.6.9-gentoo-r1/misc/ndiswrapper.ko for what its worth.

aloha

psilo

----------

## j3pup

While installing gentoo from the handbook, it said not to compile in support for pcmcia and I followed a howto on how to install it without the kernel support.  I have now emerged ndiswrapper and am wondering if I have to unmerge it and the pcmcia-cs package and start over from scratch with last years versions of these programs?

----------

## HogRider

Couple of things to check...

Is the module under /lib/modules/`uname -r` ?

Have your run depmod -a ?

----------

## Eve7698

Hello,

I have a Realtek 8180 chipset (startech.com card).  I have followed the steps in this thread pretty well.  I have a problem... I can't connect to my essid!  I can see the network by doing iwlist scanning, but when I do

```
iwconfig wlan0 essid <myessid>
```

it still yields something like

```
ESSID:""

... Access Point: FF:FF:FF:FF:FF:FF
```

This problem sounds kind of like throck's, a page or 2 back, except his problem was a matter of a WEP key.  iwlist scanning tells me that the network has no encryption.  Any ideas, or thing to try?

Let me know if you need more information... I am sort of a newb at wireless networking (completely newb at linux wireless networking).  I think I may be missing something obvious here, so please say anything you think it could possibly be.  Thanks alot guys!

Lewis

----------

## Bohemian

 *Quote:*   

> root@laptop AR # modprobe ndiswrapper
> 
> FATAL: Error inserting ndiswrapper (/lib/modules/2.6.9-gentoo-r1/misc/ndiswrapper.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)
> 
> #dmesg
> ...

 

HELP!

----------

## -Rick-

 *christhelinuxguy wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   root@laptop AR # modprobe ndiswrapper
> 
> FATAL: Error inserting ndiswrapper (/lib/modules/2.6.9-gentoo-r1/misc/ndiswrapper.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)
> 
> #dmesg
> ...

 

Try to enable "Wireless LAN drivers (non-hamradio) & Wireless Extensions" (you don't have to enable any other stuff there). Its in Device drivers --> Networking support --> Wireless LAN (non-hamradio) . Then recompile ndiswrapper.

HTH  :Smile: 

----------

## Bohemian

 *-Rick- wrote:*   

>  *christhelinuxguy wrote:*    *Quote:*   root@laptop AR # modprobe ndiswrapper
> 
> FATAL: Error inserting ndiswrapper (/lib/modules/2.6.9-gentoo-r1/misc/ndiswrapper.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)
> 
> #dmesg
> ...

 

----------

## -Rick-

Run "cardctl ident" and see if it recognize your card

----------

## Eve7698

working now... reinstalled gentoo (I screwed something else up anyway), emerged ndiswrapper, redid the instructions in this thread, success.

----------

## Bohemian

 *-Rick- wrote:*   

> Run "cardctl ident" and see if it recognize your card

 root@chris chris # cardctl ident

Socket 0:

  no product info available

Socket 1:

  no product info available

----------

## -Rick-

 *christhelinuxguy wrote:*   

>  *-Rick- wrote:*   Run "cardctl ident" and see if it recognize your card root@chris chris # cardctl ident
> 
> Socket 0:
> 
>   no product info available
> ...

 

hmm...

Are you sure your using the right .sys and .inf file? I copied mine from a directory somewhere in the main Windows dir...

----------

## Bohemian

Eh, I think so...can you IM me?

----------

## Bohemian

#iwconfig wlan0 essid <essid>

#ifconfig wlan0 up

#dhcpcd wlan0 

I got through the install, but I don´t know what my essid is and when I type:

dhcpcd wlan0 it gets hung up and does not move

----------

## -Rick-

 *christhelinuxguy wrote:*   

> #iwconfig wlan0 essid <essid>
> 
> #ifconfig wlan0 up
> 
> #dhcpcd wlan0 
> ...

 

If you don't know your ESSID, but ESSID broadcasting is on you can simply run "/etc/init.d/net.wlan0". If that file doesn't exist, create a symlink to /etc/init.d/net.lo. When running it should scannig for networks. Note that i've got the latest baselayout installed, things may be different for older versions... 

Also take a look at this thread: https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=225871&postdays=0&postorder=asc&start=175

----------

## Bohemian

I started the service but I still don´t get how I get my EESID and how to start wireless?

----------

## twan

Hi, 

I've been busy to install it as well. I was almost there to get it working (i had the "wont set ESSID problem too") but now i'm having serious problems with my wireless card.

I recompiled my kernel a while ago because i forgot to set the speedstep technology for my centrino laptop.

Now, EVERY time i put my wireless card on, i get a kernel panic. It seems to be triggered by an event or something.

I can boot and work perfectly with the card off (i have a button at front), but when i boot with it on, it gives me a kernel panic.

When i am in X, it works too, but when, again, i click on the button, the system freezes.

Does anyone know what is going wrong   :Shocked: 

I have tried to recompile my kernel (with the newer options left out again) but it still gives me the kernel panic.

----------

## RustyF

Gentoo 2.6 kernel on EPIA VIA Nehemiah 1000

Belkin FD7000 54g PCI (rev 2)

ndiswrapper 0.8

First tried ndiswrapper 0.11 but it kernel panicked when I did the modprobe step

Then tried 0.8 and it worked as suggested elsewhere.

Thanks for the guidelines!

Russ

----------

## linux_on_the_brain

Hello all, I am trying to get my netgear wg511 up and running I followed the howto elsewhere in the forums but my card wont accept the firmware. So I am trying ndiswrapper. And I have made progress. Since I am at work I cant test to see if I connect. But dmesg shows this

```
wlan0: ndiswrapper ethernet device 00:09:5b:ec:b8:18 using driver netwg511

wlan0: encryption modes supported: WEP, WPA with TKIP, AES/CCMP

ndiswrapper: driver netwg511 (NETGEAR,04/06/2004, 2.1.22.0) added

ndiswrapper (iw_set_tx_power:363): setting tx_power failed (C00000BB)

ndiswrapper (iw_set_tx_power:363): setting tx_power failed (C00000BB)

ndiswrapper (iw_set_tx_power:363): setting tx_power failed (C00000BB)

ndiswrapper (iw_set_tx_power:363): setting tx_power failed (C00000BB)

```

Is this going to be a problem? Would like to get things fixed before I get home.

----------

## affan

Ndiswrapper used to work fine with previous kernel versions. I upgraded to 2.6.10_rc2 and it failed to compile. I am not sure if the kernel upgrade is the problem. I also tried to download and compile ndiswrapper without using emerge which gave me the same error. 

Any clues? Thanks a lot.

```

 # ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~x86" emerge ndiswrapper

Calculating dependencies ...done!

>>> emerge (1 of 1) net-wireless/ndiswrapper-0.11 to /

>>> md5 src_uri ;-) ndiswrapper-0.11.tar.gz

>>> Unpacking source...

 * /usr/src/linux is a symbolic link

 * Determining the real directory of the Linux kernel source code

 * Building for Linux 2.6.10-rc2 found in /usr/src/linux

>>> Unpacking ndiswrapper-0.11.tar.gz to /var/tmp/portage/ndiswrapper-0.11/work

>>> Source unpacked.

make -C driver

make[1]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/ndiswrapper-0.11/work/ndiswrapper-0.11/driver'

make[1]: warning: jobserver unavailable: using -j1.  Add `+' to parent make rule.

make -C //usr/src/linux M=/var/tmp/portage/ndiswrapper-0.11/work/ndiswrapper-0.11/driver \

        NDISWRAPPER_VERSION=0.11 \

        EXTRA_VERSION= modules

make[2]: Entering directory `/usr/src/linux-2.6.10-rc2'

  CC [M]  /var/tmp/portage/ndiswrapper-0.11/work/ndiswrapper-0.11/driver/wrapper.o

/var/tmp/portage/ndiswrapper-0.11/work/ndiswrapper-0.11/driver/wrapper.c:63: warning: `MODULE_PARM_' is deprecated (declared at include/linux/module.h:562)

/var/tmp/portage/ndiswrapper-0.11/work/ndiswrapper-0.11/driver/wrapper.c:65: warning: `MODULE_PARM_' is deprecated (declared at include/linux/module.h:562)

/var/tmp/portage/ndiswrapper-0.11/work/ndiswrapper-0.11/driver/wrapper.c:67: warning: `MODULE_PARM_' is deprecated (declared at include/linux/module.h:562)

/var/tmp/portage/ndiswrapper-0.11/work/ndiswrapper-0.11/driver/wrapper.c:69: warning: `MODULE_PARM_' is deprecated (declared at include/linux/module.h:562)

/var/tmp/portage/ndiswrapper-0.11/work/ndiswrapper-0.11/driver/wrapper.c: In function `ndis_suspend_pci':

/var/tmp/portage/ndiswrapper-0.11/work/ndiswrapper-0.11/driver/wrapper.c:930: error: too many arguments to function `pci_save_state'

/var/tmp/portage/ndiswrapper-0.11/work/ndiswrapper-0.11/driver/wrapper.c: In function `ndis_resume_pci':

/var/tmp/portage/ndiswrapper-0.11/work/ndiswrapper-0.11/driver/wrapper.c:957: error: too many arguments to function `pci_restore_state'

/var/tmp/portage/ndiswrapper-0.11/work/ndiswrapper-0.11/driver/wrapper.c: In function `ndis_init_one_pci':

/var/tmp/portage/ndiswrapper-0.11/work/ndiswrapper-0.11/driver/wrapper.c:1525: error: too many arguments to function `pci_restore_state'

make[3]: *** [/var/tmp/portage/ndiswrapper-0.11/work/ndiswrapper-0.11/driver/wrapper.o] Error 1

make[2]: *** [_module_/var/tmp/portage/ndiswrapper-0.11/work/ndiswrapper-0.11/driver] Error 2

make[2]: Leaving directory `/usr/src/linux-2.6.10-rc2'

make[1]: *** [default] Error 2

make[1]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/ndiswrapper-0.11/work/ndiswrapper-0.11/driver'

make: *** [all] Error 2

!!! ERROR: net-wireless/ndiswrapper-0.11 failed.

!!! Function src_compile, Line 40, Exitcode 2

!!! Compile Failed!

!!! If you need support, post the topmost build error, NOT this status message.

```

----------

## dimopoulos

I reformatted my laptop recently and installed the dev-sources kernel 2.6.9-r4. When I tried to install the ndiswrapper 

which used to work perfectly on the 2.6.8 but I get an error now. The kernel module for Wireless is enabled.

Here is what I get

```

delta nikos # emerge ndiswrapper

Calculating dependencies ...done!

>>> emerge (1 of 1) net-wireless/ndiswrapper-0.11 to /

>>> md5 src_uri ;-) ndiswrapper-0.11.tar.gz

>>> Unpacking source...

 * /usr/src/linux is a symbolic link

 * Determining the real directory of the Linux kernel source code

 * Building for Linux 2.6.9-gentoo-r4 found in /usr/src/linux

>>> Unpacking ndiswrapper-0.11.tar.gz to /var/tmp/portage/ndiswrapper-0.11/work

>>> Source unpacked.

make -C driver

make[1]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/ndiswrapper-0.11/work/ndiswrapper-0.11/driver'

make[1]: warning: jobserver unavailable: using -j1.  Add `+' to parent make rule.

make -C //usr/src/linux M=/var/tmp/portage/ndiswrapper-0.11/work/ndiswrapper-0.11/driver \

        NDISWRAPPER_VERSION=0.11 \

        EXTRA_VERSION= modules

make[2]: Entering directory `/usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r4'

  CC [M]  /var/tmp/portage/ndiswrapper-0.11/work/ndiswrapper-0.11/driver/wrapper.o

  CC [M]  /var/tmp/portage/ndiswrapper-0.11/work/ndiswrapper-0.11/driver/iw_ndis.o

/var/tmp/portage/ndiswrapper-0.11/work/ndiswrapper-0.11/driver/iw_ndis.c: In function `wpa_set_key':

/var/tmp/portage/ndiswrapper-0.11/work/ndiswrapper-0.11/driver/iw_ndis.c:1342: warning: ignoring return value of `copy_from_user', declared with attribute warn_unused_result

/var/tmp/portage/ndiswrapper-0.11/work/ndiswrapper-0.11/driver/iw_ndis.c:1344: warning: ignoring return value of `copy_from_user', declared with attribute warn_unused_result

/var/tmp/portage/ndiswrapper-0.11/work/ndiswrapper-0.11/driver/iw_ndis.c:1347: warning: ignoring return value of `copy_from_user', declared with attribute warn_unused_result

/var/tmp/portage/ndiswrapper-0.11/work/ndiswrapper-0.11/driver/iw_ndis.c:1350: warning: ignoring return value of `copy_from_user', declared with attribute warn_unused_result

/var/tmp/portage/ndiswrapper-0.11/work/ndiswrapper-0.11/driver/iw_ndis.c: In function `wpa_disassociate':

/var/tmp/portage/ndiswrapper-0.11/work/ndiswrapper-0.11/driver/iw_ndis.c:1488: warning: ignoring return value of `copy_from_user', declared with attribute warn_unused_result

/var/tmp/portage/ndiswrapper-0.11/work/ndiswrapper-0.11/driver/iw_ndis.c: In function `wpa_associate':

/var/tmp/portage/ndiswrapper-0.11/work/ndiswrapper-0.11/driver/iw_ndis.c:1505: warning: ignoring return value of `copy_from_user', declared with attribute warn_unused_result

/var/tmp/portage/ndiswrapper-0.11/work/ndiswrapper-0.11/driver/iw_ndis.c:1507: warning: ignoring return value of `copy_from_user', declared with attribute warn_unused_result

/var/tmp/portage/ndiswrapper-0.11/work/ndiswrapper-0.11/driver/iw_ndis.c: In function `wpa_deauthenticate':

/var/tmp/portage/ndiswrapper-0.11/work/ndiswrapper-0.11/driver/iw_ndis.c:1629: warning: ignoring return value of `copy_from_user', declared with attribute warn_unused_result

  CC [M]  /var/tmp/portage/ndiswrapper-0.11/work/ndiswrapper-0.11/driver/pe_loader.o

  CC [M]  /var/tmp/portage/ndiswrapper-0.11/work/ndiswrapper-0.11/driver/ntoskernel.o

  CC [M]  /var/tmp/portage/ndiswrapper-0.11/work/ndiswrapper-0.11/driver/ndis.o

  CC [M]  /var/tmp/portage/ndiswrapper-0.11/work/ndiswrapper-0.11/driver/misc_funcs.o

  CC [M]  /var/tmp/portage/ndiswrapper-0.11/work/ndiswrapper-0.11/driver/proc.o

  CC [M]  /var/tmp/portage/ndiswrapper-0.11/work/ndiswrapper-0.11/driver/divdi3.o

  CC [M]  /var/tmp/portage/ndiswrapper-0.11/work/ndiswrapper-0.11/driver/hal.o

  CC [M]  /var/tmp/portage/ndiswrapper-0.11/work/ndiswrapper-0.11/driver/usb.o

  LD [M]  /var/tmp/portage/ndiswrapper-0.11/work/ndiswrapper-0.11/driver/ndiswrapper.o

  Building modules, stage 2.

  MODPOST

  CC      /var/tmp/portage/ndiswrapper-0.11/work/ndiswrapper-0.11/driver/ndiswrapper.mod.o

  LD [M]  /var/tmp/portage/ndiswrapper-0.11/work/ndiswrapper-0.11/driver/ndiswrapper.ko

make[2]: Leaving directory `/usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r4'

make[1]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/ndiswrapper-0.11/work/ndiswrapper-0.11/driver'

make -C utils

make[1]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/ndiswrapper-0.11/work/ndiswrapper-0.11/utils'

make[1]: warning: jobserver unavailable: using -j1.  Add `+' to parent make rule.

cc -Wall -g -DNDISWRAPPER_VERSION=\"0.11\"    -c -o loadndisdriver.o loadndisdriver.c

gcc -o loadndisdriver loadndisdriver.o

make[1]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/ndiswrapper-0.11/work/ndiswrapper-0.11/utils'

>>> Test phase [not enabled]: net-wireless/ndiswrapper-0.11

>>> Install ndiswrapper-0.11 into /var/tmp/portage/ndiswrapper-0.11/image/ category net-wireless

man:

prepallstrip:

strip:

strip:

   sbin/loadndisdriver

>>> Completed installing into /var/tmp/portage/ndiswrapper-0.11/image/

>>> Merging net-wireless/ndiswrapper-0.11 to /

--- /etc/

>>> /etc/ndiswrapper/

--- /etc/modules.d/

>>> /etc/modules.d/ndiswrapper

--- /lib/

--- /lib/modules/

--- /lib/modules/2.6.9-gentoo-r4/

--- /lib/modules/2.6.9-gentoo-r4/misc/

>>> /lib/modules/2.6.9-gentoo-r4/misc/ndiswrapper.ko

--- /usr/

--- /usr/sbin/

>>> /usr/sbin/ndiswrapper

>>> /usr/sbin/ndiswrapper-buginfo

--- /usr/share/

--- /usr/share/doc/

>>> /usr/share/doc/ndiswrapper-0.11/

>>> /usr/share/doc/ndiswrapper-0.11/README.gz

>>> /usr/share/doc/ndiswrapper-0.11/INSTALL.gz

>>> /usr/share/doc/ndiswrapper-0.11/AUTHORS.gz

>>> /usr/share/doc/ndiswrapper-0.11/ChangeLog.gz

--- /usr/share/man/

--- /usr/share/man/man8/

>>> /usr/share/man/man8/ndiswrapper.8.gz

--- /sbin/

>>> /sbin/loadndisdriver

 * Checking kernel module dependencies

 *

 * ndiswrapper requires .inf and .sys files from a Windows(tm) driver

 * to function. Download these to /root for example, then

 * run 'ndiswrapper -i /root/foo.inf'. After that you can delete them.

 * They will be copied to the proper location.

 * Once done, please run 'update-modules'.

 *

 * As of release 0.9, you no longer have to call 'loadndiswrapper'

 * explicitly.  The module will handle it automatically.

 *

 * check http://ndiswrapper.sf.net/supported_chipsets.html for drivers

 * Look for the following on that page for your driver:

 * 14e4:4320 1106:3065

 *

 * Please have a look at http://ndiswrapper.sourceforge.net/wiki/

 * for the FAQ, HowTos, Tips, Configuration, and installation

 * information.

 *

>>> Regenerating /etc/ld.so.cache...

 * Caching service dependencies ...                                                                            [ ok ]

>>> net-wireless/ndiswrapper-0.11 merged.

>>> Recording net-wireless/ndiswrapper in "world" favorites file...

>>> clean: No packages selected for removal.

>>> Auto-cleaning packages ...

>>> No outdated packages were found on your system.

```

lspci gives:

```

0000:00:09.0 Network controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM4306 802.11b/g Wireless LAN Controller (rev 03)

```

Installing the driver looks OK

```

delta nikos # ndiswrapper -l

Installed ndis drivers:

bcmwl5a driver present, hardware present

```

but when I try to load ndiswrapper it complains

```

delta nikos # modprobe ndiswrapper

FATAL: Module ndiswrapper not found.

```

depmode -a gives nothing and /lib/modules/`uname -r` gives

```

delta nikos # /lib/modules/`uname -r`

bash: /lib/modules/2.6.9-gentoo-r4-delta.niden.net: is a directory

```

Any help/pointers is more than welcome.

----------

## affan

Are u sure u are pointing /usr/src/linux to the rite source dir?

----------

## dimopoulos

Yep here is the ls of the folder

```

delta nikos # ls -la /usr/src/

total 3

drwxr-xr-x   6 root root  256 Nov 25 01:51 .

drwxr-xr-x  13 root root  448 Nov 10 12:52 ..

-rw-r--r--   1 root root    0 Nov  9 14:12 .keep

lrwxrwxrwx   1 root root   31 Nov 20 13:08 linux -> /usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r4/

drwxr-xr-x  18 root root 1024 Nov 21 02:40 linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r2

drwxr-xr-x  19 root root 1312 Nov 22 18:06 linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r4

drwxr-xr-x  18 root root  664 Nov 24 03:21 linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r5

drwxr-xr-x  18 root root  664 Nov 25 01:51 linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r6

```

----------

## boskone

Worked for a Dell 1000, Truemobile 1300.  Had to extract the drivers from Dell's website (it also tries to install) and make sure that dhcpcd was installed.  After that, pretty straightforward.

Nice.

----------

## spott

I'm trying to boot up a dell latitude with a wireless notebook. Earlier today I emerged ndiswrapper and followed the guide, etc , untill I had "fully" installed it, but I couldn't get wlan0 to show up in ifconfig (just lo) and wasn't sure what to do from there. Since this was on .10, I reemerged with .11 and after some more screwing with it, it decided I couldn't modprobe it anymore. I now get the error 

```
# modprobe ndiswrapper

FATAL: Error inserting ndiswrapper (/lib/modules/2.6.9-gentoo-r1/misc/ndiswrapper.ko): Invalid module format

```

my dmesg come up with:

```
ndiswrapper: version magic '2.6.9-gentoo-r1 PENTIUMII gcc-3.3' should be '2.6.9-gentoo-r1 486 gcc-3.3
```

It sounds like a compatibility thing, but the modprobe was working earlier, and now it won't work with eithor .10 or .11 version of the ndiswrapper. Modprobe does appear to work with other modules. I am currently running genkernel all due to suggestion by previous response, but being a relatively slow machine, it takes a while and since I didn't change anything to do with genkernel, it makes no sense why this would be a solution. Any other suggestions?

----------

## davecs

 *Lucifeer wrote:*   

> 
> 
> One problem tho, ndiswrapper makes my system really unstable after I modprobe it. Keyboard hangs once a minute if Im writing, producing a long line of letters from the last letter I pressed (if I pressed one when it hangs). Then after it printed that letter 20-30 times I gain back control until it hangs again. Anyone experienced the same thing?
> 
> 

 

Er... yes I have more or less exactly. I am using ndiswrapper 0.12 with a Prism3 USB (but internal and hardwired) modem. I am going to start a new thread. If you are still following this you can post there. I will call it "Ndiswrapper makes Keyboard hang" and I will quote your post. I'll put it in the "Network and Security" forum.

----------

## gpetme

I'm using ndiswrapper v0.10. I've got a Dell Latitude D600 with a Trumobile 1450:

abbeyroad ~ # lspci|grep BCM4309

0000:02:03.0 Network controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM4309 802.11a/b/g (rev 03)

I downloaded the driver recommended on the ndiswrapper Wiki for my card (directly from Dell's FTP site) and ndiswrapper sees the driver:

abbeyroad ~ # ndiswrapper -l

Installed ndis drivers:

bcmwl5a hardware present

I had a lot of problems using 0.6 so I waited a while and it seems the ndiswrapper team has fixed quite a few problems in 0.10 because it works a lot better. But, occasionally my system hangs when I boot it up - right at 'loading module ndiswrapper'. So, I have commented out ndiswrapper in /etc/modules.autoload.d/kernel-2.6 for now so it doesn't load the modules automatically. Sometimes if I manually 'modprobe ndiswrapper' my system will completely lock. I found something about this on the ndiswrapper Wiki, and it mentioned to recompile the kernel (i'm using 2.6.9) after disabling CONFIG_4KSTACKS. So, I did that but the problem remains. The ndiswrapper Wiki is currently down - does anyone have any suggestions on how to resolve this problem?

Thanks,

gpetme

----------

## tgurr

Great HOWTO, thanks!

net-wireless/ndiswrapper-0.12

Device: D-Link DWL-122

Chipset: Prism USB

USB-ID: 2001:3700

Driver used: ftp://ftp.dlink.com/Wireless/dwl122/Driver

Just as suggested on the ndiswrapper site, again thanks for the howto i spend ages trying to get the device working with linux-wlan-ng without success and had it working with ndiswrapper within 10minutes!

MfG. Psy

----------

## Suicidal

 *gpetme wrote:*   

> I'm using ndiswrapper v0.10. I've got a Dell Latitude D600 with a Trumobile 1450:
> 
> abbeyroad ~ # lspci|grep BCM4309
> 
> 0000:02:03.0 Network controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM4309 802.11a/b/g (rev 03)
> ...

 

I had problems earlier tonight with gentoo-dev-sources-2.6.9-r4 upgraded to dentoo-dev-sources-2.6.9-r9 and it installed perfectly, it even detected someones linksys.

----------

## Tankenator

Works with generic Startek 802.11b w/ realtek 8189L chip, PCI version in desktop.  Odd thing is, other computer on the wireless end of link sees it as a 3Com access point, but its not in ap mode......odd.

----------

## gpetme

Should I be using gentoo-dev-sources rather than development-sources? I may try that suggestion out, but I just want to be sure it's the right thing to do - switch kernel packages.

Thanks,

Greg

----------

## Suicidal

 *gpetme wrote:*   

> Should I be using gentoo-dev-sources rather than development-sources? I may try that suggestion out, but I just want to be sure it's the right thing to do - switch kernel packages.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Greg

 

Might help, gentoo-dev-sources usually has alot more patchsets for desktop systems not present in other kernels. 

Also I re-compiled ndiswrapper with the new kernel, since I think it looked for the /usr/src/linux symlink if I remember correctly.

----------

## kamina

 *spott wrote:*   

> I'm trying to boot up a dell latitude with a wireless notebook. Earlier today I emerged ndiswrapper and followed the guide, etc , untill I had "fully" installed it, but I couldn't get wlan0 to show up in ifconfig (just lo) and wasn't sure what to do from there. Since this was on .10, I reemerged with .11 and after some more screwing with it, it decided I couldn't modprobe it anymore. I now get the error 
> 
> ```
> # modprobe ndiswrapper
> 
> ...

 

I got the same message untill I typed "update-modules"

----------

## kamina

I got ndiswrapper to seemingly work, but can't get an ip-address, or connect to an accesspoint. I have the RT2500 chipset on my card, and running ndiswrapper 0.10.

After modprobing ndiswrapper I can see wlan0 with iwconfig.

If I try to do iwconfig wlan0 essid my_AP it does not give errors. Still, it shows ESSID:off/any after. If I try iwlist wlan0 scanning (or scan) it does not find any accesspoints. (there's quite a few here on differant channels and none are encrypted). ifconfig wlan0 up does not give errors either, but does not change anything.

----------

## JohnerH

Can I make a suggestion??

How about posting this how to on the gentoo wiki??

I\d do it but I think the creator should.....

J

----------

## akebono

Partial success using Linksys WMP54G v4!

lspci says:

```
Network controller: RaLink Ralink RT2500 802.11 Cardbus Reference Card (rev 01)
```

The ndiswrapper+linksys-windows driver works much better than the linux-native RT2500 (which doesn't even recognize the hardware!)

Now to the problem, I get frequent system freezes when the wireless connection is up in contrast to rock-solid performance when the connection is down. 

I'm using gentoo with a 2.6.9 kernel.  The driver is the latest available from linksys, other sources seem to produce the same results.

dmesg tells me

```
ndiswrapper version 0.10 loaded (preempt=yes,smp=yes)

This driver (rt2500.sys) is not for your hardware. It's likely to work anyway but have it in mind if you have problem.

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:01:01.0[A] -> GSI 22 (level, low) -> IRQ 22

ndiswrapper: using irq 22

wlan0: ndiswrapper ethernet device 00:0f:66:f2:3b:50 using driver rt2500.sys

ndiswrapper device wlan0 supports WPA with AES/CCMP and TKIP ciphers

ndiswrapper: driver rt2500.sys (Ralink Technology, Inc.,06/10/2004, 2.02.06.0000) added

```

getting dhcp to work is occasionally a problem 

and the crux of the problem may be indicated here:

```
wlan0     IEEE 802.11g  ESSID:"StateSt"

          Mode:Managed  Frequency:2.437 GHz  Access Point: 00:06:25:F6:90:04

          Bit Rate:11 Mb/s   Tx-Power:20 dBm   Sensitivity=-120 dBm

          RTS thr:2347 B   Fragment thr:2346 B

          Encryption key:off

          Power Management:off

          Link Quality:42/100  Signal level:-46 dBm  Noise level:-256 dBm

          Rx invalid nwid:0  Rx invalid crypt:0  Rx invalid frag:0

          Tx excessive retries:300  Invalid misc:411   Missed beacon:0

```

Does anyone have suggestions?

Thanks!

akebono

----------

## cazze

I don't find it a good id to put it on the gentoo-wiki site, unless the poster got payed for it like the website owners. It is a pay per click site !!!

----------

## Bohemian

UPDATE:  I got it running, thanks.

----------

## JohnerH

 *kammicazze wrote:*   

> I don't find it a good id to put it on the gentoo-wiki site, unless the poster got payed for it like the website owners. It is a pay per click site !!!

 

Pay per click???? Are you mad?? I've been using that site for months now and never had to pay anything, in fact Ive posted stuff in there as well... It's a good all round reference site for gentoo....

You sure we're talking about the same site here?

http://gentoo-wiki.com/

J

----------

## pilla

 *JohnerH wrote:*   

>  *kammicazze wrote:*   I don't find it a good id to put it on the gentoo-wiki site, unless the poster got payed for it like the website owners. It is a pay per click site !!! 
> 
> Pay per click???? Are you mad?? I've been using that site for months now and never had to pay anything, in fact Ive posted stuff in there as well... It's a good all round reference site for gentoo....
> 
> You sure we're talking about the same site here?
> ...

 

Wierdly enough,  I was trying to access the WLAN wiki on it and every time the site sent me to a different, random wiki... something seems to be borked.

----------

## dik

Many thanks for the great guide. Managed to get my broadcom BCM4306 working fine using ndiswrapper.

Many many thanks  :Smile: 

EDIT: I've merged the new baselayout in order to be able to store my configuration in /etc/conf.d/wireless and set the following

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> essid_wlan0="homelan"
> 
> key_pagefault="s:HEX-KEY enc restricted"
> ...

 

When I do: 

```
/etc/init.d/net.wlan0 start
```

I get the following

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> $/etc/init.d/net.wlan0 start
> 
>  * Starting wlan0
> ...

 

The output of dmesg indicates that the key is having trouble being set.

 *Quote:*   

> wlan0: setting wep key failed (C0010015)

 

However, I can do the following manually:

```

iwconfig wlan0 key KEYHERE 

iwconfig wlan0 essid homelan

```

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> wlan0     IEEE 802.11g  ESSID:"homelan"  Nickname:"homelan"
> 
>           Mode:Managed  Frequency:2.462 GHz  Access Point: 00:0F:C3:51:4E:AA
> ...

 

Do ifconfig manually, and bring the card up with an IP, and it all works fine. So it seems to be revolving around the /etc/conf.d/wireless settings. No doubt the script works fine, I think it's just me not setting the right options.

The AP im connecting to, is not broadcasting its essid. 

Anyone got any ideas?

EDIT AGAIN:  :Rolling Eyes: 

I managed to get it working, wireless comes up flawlessly on boot now.

I changed the:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> essid_wlan0="homelan"
> 
> key_pagefault="s:HEX-KEY enc restricted"
> ...

 

to

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> essid_wlan0="homelan"
> 
> key_pagefault="restricted HEX-KEY"
> ...

 

Access point using 128bit WEP, No ESSID Broadcast. Just thought I'd share my success  :Very Happy: 

----------

## luna80

for those that have problem with essid configuration, I can tell that I resolved the problem by changing the driver to load from ndiswrapper (I tried to take the win driver from the original cd of my Linksys wireless card and all work correctly). 

I don't set my access point to broadcasting essid!!!!

perhaps work for you too.

----------

## narcis.gratianu

Hello !

I followed the instructions in this guide up to the point were the ndiswrapper module is loaded. I am using a Belkin Wireless Card, model F5D7010, and i installed with no problems the windows driver. But, i cannot make my card power up at all (the power LED on the card is switched off) all the time.

Any ideas ?

Thank you !

----------

## dik

Anything in dmesg or in the syslog after you 

modprobe ndiswrapper. ?

----------

## narcis.gratianu

 *dik wrote:*   

> Anything in dmesg or in the syslog after you 
> 
> modprobe ndiswrapper. ?

 

After i give the command: modprobe ndiswrapper i see in dmesg this:

 *Quote:*   

> ndiswrapper version 1.0rc2 loaded (preempt=no,smp=no)
> 
> ndiswrapper: using irq 10
> 
> wlan0: ndiswrapper ethernet device 00:30:bd:f9:ea:98 using driver bcmwl5
> ...

 

and in /var/log/everything/current:

 *Quote:*   

> Jan 20 16:58:36 [kernel] ndiswrapper version 1.0rc2 loaded (preempt=no,smp=no)
> 
> Jan 20 16:58:36 [loadndisdriver] loadndisdriver: main(462): version 1.0rc2 started_
> 
> Jan 20 16:58:36 [devfsd] error calling: "unlink" in "GLOBAL"_
> ...

 

----------

## torque2k3

I've got the same Belkin card (version 3000), and I'm just downloading the latest ndiswrapper now on my Windows box to transfer to a fresh 2004.3 install. I'm hoping to not have this issue pop up for me as well... consider this a courtesy bump!  :Smile: 

How are you accessing PCMCIA slots on your machine, and with what kernel? For instance, I'm using the included kernel-2.4.26-gentoo-r9 (gentoo-sources), and hand-configured it to NOT include PCMCIA support but INCLUDE wireless support (built-in, not module).

----------

## narcis.gratianu

The Belkin card is a PCI device, so, it will show up in lspci command even if you do not the pcmcia package compiled.

----------

## orgon3

I have a centrino and using w70n51.inf (along with the .sys and .dll file). I am using vanillia 2.6.10-r1 and I had emerged ndiswrapper .12 r3 I believe it was (might have the wrong r, but definately .12). I originally had a problem with 4STACKS but fixed it. Now everything works fine UNTIL i modprobe ndiswrapper. When I do this the kernel hangs. I can't type anything (kernel is unresponsive) into any terminal or end X. I have tried to uninstall and reinstalling, but it is always the same end result. Any suggestions would be much appreciated.[/u]

----------

## Aynjell

Thanks for the howto. With your help, I had wireless up and running and getting my sync on in 5 minutes. Good work...

----------

## yatesco

I had this problem as well.  It seems that *whilst* it has hung, you can still change virtual terms, and I found that if I press the hardware button to turn on the wireless device it works.

 *orgon3 wrote:*   

> I have a centrino and using w70n51.inf (along with the .sys and .dll file). I am using vanillia 2.6.10-r1 and I had emerged ndiswrapper .12 r3 I believe it was (might have the wrong r, but definately .12). I originally had a problem with 4STACKS but fixed it. Now everything works fine UNTIL i modprobe ndiswrapper. When I do this the kernel hangs. I can't type anything (kernel is unresponsive) into any terminal or end X. I have tried to uninstall and reinstalling, but it is always the same end result. Any suggestions would be much appreciated.[/u]

 

----------

## kevenal

success

I got my Belkin F5D700 work

used the exe file from Dell. run the exe file and get a file named ar 

used the bcmwl5.inf and bcmwl5.sys 

and ndiswrapper -i bcmwl5.inf

and everthing runs fine

I first tried cp only bcmwl5.inf, and failed. after cp the bcmwl5.sys

I am done  :Razz: 

machine: Dell Dimension 8400

good luck you all.

----------

## Mortman

Alright, I'm relatively new to Linux (read: n00b) and I can't get ndiswrapper to work.

I get the error:

```
# modprobe ndiswrapper

FATAL: Error inserting ndiswrapper (/lib/modules/2.6.10-gentoo-r6/misc/ndiswrapper.ko): Invalid module format
```

and dmesg says:

```
ndiswrapper: version magic '2.6.10-gentoo-r6 SMP preempt PENTIUM4 gcc-3.3' should be '2.6.10-gentoo-r6 SMP preempt PENTIUM4 4KSTACKS gcc-3.3'
```

I've tried running "update-modules", but it doesn't solve any of the problems.  Same thing happens afterwards.  Any help would be much appreciated.

----------

## lothar

 *Mortman wrote:*   

> Alright, I'm relatively new to Linux (read: n00b) and I can't get ndiswrapper to work.
> 
> I get the error:
> 
> ```
> ...

 

I also got this error when I'd compiled ndiswrapper on a different kernel then I was running.. For example if I compiled the kernel, then upgraded the kernel.. Then I would get that error.. 

Just re-compile ndiswrapper

```
 emerge ndiswrapper
```

----------

## lothar

I've succesfully made ndiswrapper work..

I get ip via dhcp from the wireless router and i get a good ping time..

But I need to set up a network bridge with a ordinary ethernet card and a wireless card.

I made a bridge and added eth0 and wlan0..

I "upped" the devices

```
ifconfig eth0 up

ifconfig wlan0 up

```

And finally I upped the bridge and started dhcpcd

```
ifconfig br0 up

dhcpcd br0

```

I recieved a IP-adress from the router, but I could not ping for example www.google.com or the router (10.0.0.1).

I got ping response from computers on the network connected to eth0, but none connected to the wlan..

What could be wrong? It works fine when I'm not bridging it... Has anyone successfully made a wlan>eth bridge? Please help.. I have to use windows XP to make a wlan to ethernet bridge and that blows.. Its the only windows machine I've got left, and I can't wait to throw it away.

----------

## mantheorem

How do you do step 2 of this ndiswrapper howto:

2. Kernel Setup

DISABLE support for SMP in kernel. (This is very important, many headaches will be spared by doing so) 

I guess my specific question is about how to disable support for SMP in the kernel?

----------

## egberts

D-Link DWL G630 version c works in Linux native mode!  r00t!

----------

## bsam

 *mantheorem wrote:*   

> How do you do step 2 of this ndiswrapper howto:
> 
> 2. Kernel Setup
> 
> DISABLE support for SMP in kernel. (This is very important, many headaches will be spared by doing so) 
> ...

 

in the menuconfig for your kernel, go to Processor type and features --->

and then its listed as "Symetric multi-processing support" disable that

there ya go!

good luck!

oh yeah, you're also gonna have to recompile and install your kernel as well.

----------

## mantheorem

Thanks!

----------

## bicho

I've install ndiswrapper and detect correctly wlan0, but i can't get an IP address and when i ping to 192.168.1.1 (router) get the message : "network is unreachable".

Any idea, please,

----------

## mantheorem

When i boot  up, and my computer is loading ndiswrapper, I get the following error:

```

error calling: "unlink" in "Global"

```

It lists this error twice and then continues loading modules and finishes booting. Does anyone know how to fix this problem?

----------

## Poju

Msi PC11B2 (rt2400) work's fine, well i just installed it from work with putty, but so far so good.

(i dont use encryption just mac filttering)

----------

## dje

I have my pcmcia/wireless card setup working with an Orinoco silver card.  But I also have a Linksys wpc54g V2 and I cannot get the card to load properly.  I downloaded wpc54gv2_driver_utility_v2.02.zip from the ndiswrapper list.  There were a few .inf's and .sys's, the first I tried didnt work which was lsbcmnds.inf, it would load but not find the hardware.  Then I tried LSTINDS.INF, it found the hardware so I attempted to load ndiswrapper.  When loaded in dmesg it gave me some error about the windows driver not intializing, I have been unable to find anything on how to fix it.  Here is all the useful info, if anyone can help me I would much rather have my G card work than my B card.

BTW I emerged ndiswrapper from portage rather than building the latest from their site, would grabbing the latest from their site fix this?

```

5150 windrivers # lspci |grep Network

0000:03:00.0 Network controller: Texas Instruments ACX 111 54Mbps Wireless Interface

```

```
5150 windrivers # ndiswrapper -l

Installed ndis drivers:

lsbcmnds        driver present 

lstinds driver present, hardware present 

```

```

5150 windrivers # dmesg |grep ndiswrapper

ndiswrapper version 1.1 loaded (preempt=yes,smp=no)

ndiswrapper: driver lstinds (Linksys,03/10/2004,6.0.0.18) loaded

ndiswrapper (ndiswrapper_add_one_pci_dev:188): Windows driver couldn't initialize the device (C0000001)

ndiswrapper: probe of 0000:03:00.0 failed with error -22

ndiswrapper version 1.1 loaded (preempt=yes,smp=no)

ndiswrapper: driver lstinds (Linksys,03/10/2004,6.0.0.18) loaded

ndiswrapper (ndiswrapper_add_one_pci_dev:188): Windows driver couldn't initialize the device (C0000001)

ndiswrapper: probe of 0000:03:00.0 failed with error -22

ndiswrapper version 1.1 loaded (preempt=yes,smp=no)

ndiswrapper: driver lstinds (Linksys,03/10/2004,6.0.0.18) loaded

ndiswrapper (ndiswrapper_add_one_pci_dev:188): Windows driver couldn't initialize the device (C0000001)

ndiswrapper: probe of 0000:03:00.0 failed with error -22

ndiswrapper (ndiswrapper_add_one_pci_dev:188): Windows driver couldn't initialize the device (C0000001)

ndiswrapper: probe of 0000:03:00.0 failed with error -22

```

I have seen the above error in few other places but no solution.

----------

## cs.cracker

I am having an issue with my Linksys WPC54G wireless pcmcia card. I emerged ndiswrapper, and set it up according to the first post. The card appears to be working fine, as the power LED on the card lights up, and there are no errors on bootup. However, when I go to set the ssid using iwconfig wlan0 essid <essid> my system goes berserk, spitting out messages so fast I cant even read them. they go along the lines of this:

<c023402523> awfasjngijgnapwioejgnawipejgnawegnaewg [ndiswrapper]

Where the numbers are a repeating pattern of hex numbers and the random letters are illegible messages (they are scrolling too fast to read on my LCD panel). It appears to be caught in an endless error-loop. I cant break, switch terminals, nothing. The only thing I can do is hard reset.

----------

## rorry

The howto is good and very detailed so I hoped on getting my wireless card up and running but I got some errors when I do

#modprobe ndiswrapper

/lib/modules/2.4.22-gentoo-r3/misc/ndiswrapper.o: unresolved symbol pci_set_consistent_dma_mask

/lib/modules/2.4.22-gentoo-r3/misc/ndiswrapper.o: insmod /lib/modules/2.4.22-gentoo-r3/misc/ndiswrapper.o failed

/lib/modules/2.4.22-gentoo-r3/misc/ndiswrapper.o: insmod ndiswrapper failed

I get thoose errors. I'm running,  2.4.22-gentoo-r3 the card is a D-Link DWL-510 and should work since it's listed.

If anyone could take the time to help a noobie I would be a happy boy  :Smile: 

----------

## SilentK

I am also having some problems with modprobe. I have been trying to get my Linksys WMP54GS card working and everything went well up to the  modprobe stage however once there and I execute

```

modprobe ndiswrapper

```

It totally locks up and I have to reboot.

Also for some stupid reason I executed this

```

echo "ndiswrapper" >> /etc/modules.autoload.d/kernel-<version> 

```

even though modprobe didn't work (big mistake) so now gentoo hangs when I boot it. How do I unload the module from the boot process and what do I need to do to succesfully execute modprobe ndiswrapper?

----------

## John-Boy

 *SilentK wrote:*   

> I am also having some problems with modprobe. I have been trying to get my Linksys WMP54GS card working and everything went well up to the  modprobe stage however once there and I execute
> 
> ```
> 
> modprobe ndiswrapper
> ...

 

Remove the entry from /etc/modules.autoload.d/kernel,   if you've got hotplug installed then that'll load ndiswrapper for you when needed.   What driver are you using with ndiswrapper ?

Edit - If you can't access your install, then you'll need a live CD handy.

----------

## EternalNewbye

hi everyone

Just wanted to say that I managed to get it running on a zv5000 HP labtop, with amd64.

My card is a "Broadcom Corporation BCM4306 802.11b/g Wireless LAN Controller (rev 03)" (from lspci), and I used the 64b drivers from linuxant and wireless-tools.

The install was straightforward, and once I figured out what I needed to do, I didn't meet any problem on the path to a world without f******g wires.

The connection seems to be quite stable.

Since ndiswrapper is masked by ~amd64 in portage, I wonder if there is some kind of mail/form/forum where I can tell the gentoo guys "hey it's working with my computer's hardware" ?

----------

## proxyroot

alrighty dudes,,

im not sure if these are errors but nothing said fatal or what not.....

hopefully some body can make a pointer as i folowed the instructions strictly, nothing is apparent or at least to my eye....

```

bash-2.05b# ndiswrapper -l

Unknown line at line 5568

Unknown line at line 5569

Unknown line at line 5570

Unknown line at line 5571

Unknown line at line 5572

Unknown line at line 5573

Unknown line at line 5574

Unknown line at line 5575

Unknown line at line 5576

Unknown line at line 5577

Unknown line at line 5578

Unknown line at line 5579

Unknown line at line 5580

Unknown line at line 5581

Unknown line at line 5582

Unknown line at line 5583

Unknown line at line 5584

Unknown line at line 5585

Unknown line at line 5586

Unknown line at line 5587

Unknown line at line 5588

Unknown line at line 5589

Unknown line at line 5590

Unknown line at line 5591

Unknown line at line 5592

Unknown line at line 5593

Unknown line at line 5594

Unknown line at line 5595

Unknown line at line 5596

Unknown line at line 5597

Unknown line at line 5598

Unknown line at line 5599

Unknown line at line 5600

Unknown line at line 5601

Unknown line at line 5602

Unknown line at line 5603

Installed ndis drivers:

neti2220        driver present, hardware present

```

```

bash-2.05b# modprobe ndiswrapper

```

```
bash-2.05b# dmesg

Bootdata ok (command line is root=/dev/hda3 init=/linuxrc vga=0x318 video=radeonfb:mtrr,ywrap clock=pmtmr udev)

Linux version 2.6.11-gentoo-r11 (root@tux) (gcc version 3.4.3 20041125 (Gentoo Linux 3.4.3-r1, ssp-3.4.3-0, pie-8.7.7)) #1 SMP Wed Oct 5 20:35:58 IST 2005

BIOS-provided physical RAM map:

 BIOS-e820: 0000000000000000 - 000000000009fc00 (usable)

 BIOS-e820: 000000000009fc00 - 00000000000a0000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000000e4000 - 0000000000100000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 0000000000100000 - 000000003ff40000 (usable)

 BIOS-e820: 000000003ff40000 - 000000003ff50000 (ACPI data)

 BIOS-e820: 000000003ff50000 - 0000000040000000 (ACPI NVS)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000e0000000 - 00000000f0000000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000fff80000 - 0000000100000000 (reserved)

ACPI: RSDP (v000 MSI                                   ) @ 0x00000000000f83b0

ACPI: RSDT (v001 MSI    1029     0x07152005 MSFT 0x00000097) @ 0x000000003ff40000

ACPI: FADT (v002 MSI    1029     0x07152005 MSFT 0x00000097) @ 0x000000003ff40200

ACPI: MADT (v001 MSI    OEMAPIC  0x07152005 MSFT 0x00000097) @ 0x000000003ff40300

ACPI: WDRT (v001 MSI    MSI_OEM  0x07152005 MSFT 0x00000097) @ 0x000000003ff40360

ACPI: MCFG (v001 MSI    OEMMCFG  0x07152005 MSFT 0x00000097) @ 0x000000003ff403b0

ACPI: SSDT (v001 OEM_ID OEMTBLID 0x00000001 INTL 0x02002026) @ 0x000000003ff434c0

ACPI: OEMB (v001 MSI    MSI_OEM  0x07152005 MSFT 0x00000097) @ 0x000000003ff50040

ACPI: DSDT (v001    MSI     1029 0x07152005 INTL 0x02002026) @ 0x0000000000000000

Scanning NUMA topology in Northbridge 24

Number of nodes 1

Node 0 MemBase 0000000000000000 Limit 000000003ff40000

Using node hash shift of 24

Bootmem setup node 0 0000000000000000-000000003ff40000

No mptable found.

On node 0 totalpages: 261952

  DMA zone: 4096 pages, LIFO batch:1

  Normal zone: 257856 pages, LIFO batch:16

  HighMem zone: 0 pages, LIFO batch:1

ACPI: Local APIC address 0xfee00000

ACPI: LAPIC (acpi_id[0x01] lapic_id[0x00] enabled)

Processor #0 15:4 APIC version 16

ACPI: IOAPIC (id[0x01] address[0xfec00000] gsi_base[0])

IOAPIC[0]: apic_id 1, version 33, address 0xfec00000, GSI 0-23

ACPI: INT_SRC_OVR (bus 0 bus_irq 0 global_irq 2 dfl dfl)

ACPI: INT_SRC_OVR (bus 0 bus_irq 9 global_irq 21 low level)

ACPI: IRQ0 used by override.

ACPI: IRQ2 used by override.

Setting APIC routing to flat

Using ACPI (MADT) for SMP configuration information

Built 1 zonelists

Kernel command line: root=/dev/hda3 init=/linuxrc vga=0x318 video=radeonfb:mtrr,ywrap clock=pmtmr udev console=tty0

Initializing CPU#0

PID hash table entries: 4096 (order: 12, 131072 bytes)

time.c: Using 1.193182 MHz PIT timer.

time.c: Detected 1790.887 MHz processor.

Console: colour dummy device 80x25

Dentry cache hash table entries: 262144 (order: 9, 2097152 bytes)

Inode-cache hash table entries: 131072 (order: 8, 1048576 bytes)

Memory: 1022736k/1047808k available (3441k kernel code, 0k reserved, 1370k data, 224k init)

Calibrating delay loop... 3522.56 BogoMIPS (lpj=1761280)

Mount-cache hash table entries: 256 (order: 0, 4096 bytes)

CPU: L1 I Cache: 64K (64 bytes/line), D cache 64K (64 bytes/line)

CPU: L2 Cache: 512K (64 bytes/line)

CPU 0(1) -> Node 0

Using local APIC NMI watchdog using perfctr0

CPU: L1 I Cache: 64K (64 bytes/line), D cache 64K (64 bytes/line)

CPU: L2 Cache: 512K (64 bytes/line)

CPU 0(1) -> Node 0

CPU0: AMD Turion(tm) 64 Mobile Technology MT-32 stepping 02

per-CPU timeslice cutoff: 511.98 usecs.

task migration cache decay timeout: 1 msecs.

Only one processor found.

Using local APIC timer interrupts.

Detected 12.436 MHz APIC timer.

time.c: Using PIT/TSC based timekeeping.

Brought up 1 CPUs

CPU0 attaching sched-domain:

 domain 0: span 01

  groups: 01

  domain 1: span 01

   groups: 01

checking if image is initramfs...it isn't (no cpio magic); looks like an initrd

NET: Registered protocol family 16

PCI: Using configuration type 1

mtrr: v2.0 (20020519)

ACPI: Subsystem revision 20050211

ACPI: Interpreter enabled

ACPI: Using IOAPIC for interrupt routing

ACPI: PCI Root Bridge [PCI0] (00:00)

PCI: Probing PCI hardware (bus 00)

PCI: Ignoring BAR0-3 of IDE controller 0000:00:14.1

PCI: Transparent bridge - 0000:00:14.4

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0._PRT]

ACPI: Embedded Controller [EC] (gpe 6)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.POP2._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKA] (IRQs *5 6 7 10 11 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKB] (IRQs *5 6 7 10 11 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKC] (IRQs 5 6 7 *10 11 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKD] (IRQs 5 6 7 10 *11 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKE] (IRQs 5 6 *7 10 11 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKF] (IRQs 5 6 7 10 11 12 14 15) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKG] (IRQs 5 6 7 10 11 12 14 15) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKH] (IRQs 5 6 7 10 11 12 14 15) *0, disabled.

Linux Plug and Play Support v0.97 (c) Adam Belay

pnp: PnP ACPI init

pnp: PnP ACPI: found 10 devices

SCSI subsystem initialized

Linux Kernel Card Services

  options:  [pci] [cardbus] [pm]

usbcore: registered new driver usbfs

usbcore: registered new driver hub

PCI: Using ACPI for IRQ routing

** PCI interrupts are no longer routed automatically.  If this

** causes a device to stop working, it is probably because the

** driver failed to call pci_enable_device().  As a temporary

** workaround, the "pci=routeirq" argument restores the old

** behavior.  If this argument makes the device work again,

** please email the output of "lspci" to bjorn.helgaas@hp.com

** so I can fix the driver.

TC classifier action (bugs to netdev@oss.sgi.com cc hadi@cyberus.ca)

IA32 emulation $Id: sys_ia32.c,v 1.32 2002/03/24 13:02:28 ak Exp $

Total HugeTLB memory allocated, 0

inotify device minor=63

Squashfs 2.1 (released 2004/12/10) (C) 2002-2004 Phillip Lougher

NTFS driver 2.1.22 [Flags: R/W DEBUG].

SGI XFS with ACLs, large block/inode numbers, no debug enabled

Initializing Cryptographic API

pci_hotplug: PCI Hot Plug PCI Core version: 0.5

acpiphp: ACPI Hot Plug PCI Controller Driver version: 0.4

Real Time Clock Driver v1.12

Non-volatile memory driver v1.2

Linux agpgart interface v0.100 (c) Dave Jones

vesafb: framebuffer at 0xf0000000, mapped to 0xffffc20000100000, using 6144k, total 16384k

vesafb: mode is 1024x768x32, linelength=4096, pages=4

vesafb: scrolling: redraw

vesafb: Truecolor: size=0:8:8:8, shift=0:16:8:0

Console: switching to colour frame buffer device 128x48

fb0: VESA VGA frame buffer device

ACPI: AC Adapter [ADP1] (on-line)

ACPI: Battery Slot [BAT1] (battery present)

ACPI: Power Button (FF) [PWRF]

ACPI: Lid Switch [LID0]

ACPI: Sleep Button (CM) [SLPB]

ACPI: CPU0 (power states: C1[C1] C2[C2] C3[C3])

ACPI: Thermal Zone [THRM] (68 C)

i8042.c: Detected active multiplexing controller, rev 1.1.

serio: i8042 AUX0 port at 0x60,0x64 irq 12

serio: i8042 AUX1 port at 0x60,0x64 irq 12

serio: i8042 AUX2 port at 0x60,0x64 irq 12

serio: i8042 AUX3 port at 0x60,0x64 irq 12

serio: i8042 KBD port at 0x60,0x64 irq 1

Serial: 8250/16550 driver $Revision: 1.90 $ 8 ports, IRQ sharing disabled

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:00:14.6[B] -> GSI 17 (level, low) -> IRQ 17

mice: PS/2 mouse device common for all mice

input: AT Translated Set 2 keyboard on isa0060/serio0

input: ImPS/2 Logitech Wheel Mouse on isa0060/serio2

io scheduler noop registered

io scheduler anticipatory registered

io scheduler deadline registered

io scheduler cfq registered

RAMDISK driver initialized: 16 RAM disks of 8192K size 1024 blocksize

loop: loaded (max 8 devices)

nbd: registered device at major 43

Ethernet Channel Bonding Driver: v2.6.1 (October 29, 2004)

bonding: Warning: either miimon or arp_interval and arp_ip_target module parameters must be specified, otherwise bonding will not detect link failures! see bonding.txt for details.

8139too Fast Ethernet driver 0.9.27

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:02:03.0[A] -> GSI 18 (level, low) -> IRQ 18

eth0: RealTek RTL8139 at 0xffffc20000006c00, 00:0c:76:f8:ba:8a, IRQ 18

eth0:  Identified 8139 chip type 'RTL-8101'

Uniform Multi-Platform E-IDE driver Revision: 7.00alpha2

Losing some ticks... checking if CPU frequency changed.

ide: Assuming 33MHz system bus speed for PIO modes; override with idebus=xx

ATIIXP: IDE controller at PCI slot 0000:00:14.1

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:00:14.1[A] -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 16

ATIIXP: chipset revision 0

ATIIXP: not 100% native mode: will probe irqs later

    ide0: BM-DMA at 0xff00-0xff07, BIOS settings: hda:DMA, hdb:pio

    ide1: BM-DMA at 0xff08-0xff0f, BIOS settings: hdc:DMA, hdd:pio

Probing IDE interface ide0...

hda: SAMSUNG MP0804H, ATA DISK drive

ide0 at 0x1f0-0x1f7,0x3f6 on irq 14

Probing IDE interface ide1...

hdc: PIONEER DVD-RW DVR-K15, ATAPI CD/DVD-ROM drive

ide1 at 0x170-0x177,0x376 on irq 15

Probing IDE interface ide2...

Probing IDE interface ide3...

Probing IDE interface ide4...

Probing IDE interface ide5...

hda: max request size: 1024KiB

hda: 156368016 sectors (80060 MB) w/8192KiB Cache, CHS=16383/255/63, UDMA(100)

hda: cache flushes supported

 hda: hda1 hda2 < hda5 > hda3

hdc: ATAPI 24X DVD-ROM DVD-R CD-R/RW drive, 2000kB Cache, UDMA(33)

Uniform CD-ROM driver Revision: 3.20

ide-floppy driver 0.99.newide

ieee1394: Initialized config rom entry `ip1394'

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:02:04.0[A] -> GSI 19 (level, low) -> IRQ 19

Yenta: CardBus bridge found at 0000:02:04.0 [1462:0291]

Yenta: ISA IRQ mask 0x04b8, PCI irq 19

Socket status: 30000006

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:02:04.1[B] -> GSI 20 (level, low) -> IRQ 20

Yenta: CardBus bridge found at 0000:02:04.1 [1462:0291]

Yenta: ISA IRQ mask 0x04b8, PCI irq 20

Socket status: 30000006

Databook TCIC-2 PCMCIA probe: not found.

I2O subsystem v$Rev$

i2o: max drivers = 8

NET: Registered protocol family 2

IP: routing cache hash table of 4096 buckets, 64Kbytes

TCP established hash table entries: 262144 (order: 10, 4194304 bytes)

TCP bind hash table entries: 65536 (order: 8, 1048576 bytes)

TCP: Hash tables configured (established 262144 bind 65536)

NET: Registered protocol family 1

NET: Registered protocol family 10

IPv6 over IPv4 tunneling driver

NET: Registered protocol family 17

NET: Registered protocol family 15

powernow-k8: Found 1 AMD Athlon 64 / Opteron processors (version 1.00.09e)

powernow-k8:    0 : fid 0x0 (800 MHz), vid 0x13 (1075 mV)

powernow-k8:    1 : fid 0x8 (1600 MHz), vid 0xc (1250 mV)

powernow-k8:    2 : fid 0xa (1800 MHz), vid 0xa (1300 mV)

cpu_init done, current fid 0xa, vid 0x8

powernow-k8: ph2 null fid transition 0xa

BIOS EDD facility v0.16 2004-Jun-25, 1 devices found

RAMDISK: Compressed image found at block 0

VFS: Mounted root (ext2 filesystem).

kjournald starting.  Commit interval 5 seconds

EXT3-fs: mounted filesystem with ordered data mode.

VFS: Mounted root (ext3 filesystem) readonly.

Trying to move old root to /initrd ... failed

Unmounting old root

Trying to free ramdisk memory ... okay

Freeing unused kernel memory: 224k freed

EXT3 FS on hda3, internal journal

fglrx: module license 'Proprietary. (C) 2002 - ATI Technologies, Starnberg, GERMANY' taints kernel.

[fglrx] Maximum main memory to use for locked dma buffers: 917 MBytes.

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:01:00.0[A] -> GSI 18 (level, low) -> IRQ 18

[fglrx] module loaded - fglrx 8.14.13 [Jun  8 2005] on minor 0

NTFS volume version 3.1.

Disabled Privacy Extensions on device ffffffff8055fb40(lo)

eth0: link up, 100Mbps, full-duplex, lpa 0x45E1

eth0: no IPv6 routers present

ohci_hcd: 2004 Nov 08 USB 1.1 'Open' Host Controller (OHCI) Driver (PCI)

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:00:13.0[A] -> GSI 19 (level, low) -> IRQ 19

ohci_hcd 0000:00:13.0: PCI device 1002:4374 (ATI Technologies Inc)

ohci_hcd 0000:00:13.0: irq 19, pci mem 0xfbdfd000

ohci_hcd 0000:00:13.0: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 1

hub 1-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 1-0:1.0: 4 ports detected

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:00:13.1[A] -> GSI 19 (level, low) -> IRQ 19

ohci_hcd 0000:00:13.1: PCI device 1002:4375 (ATI Technologies Inc)

ohci_hcd 0000:00:13.1: irq 19, pci mem 0xfbdfe000

ohci_hcd 0000:00:13.1: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 2

hub 2-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 2-0:1.0: 4 ports detected

usb 2-3: new full speed USB device using ohci_hcd and address 2

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:00:13.2[A] -> GSI 19 (level, low) -> IRQ 19

ehci_hcd 0000:00:13.2: PCI device 1002:4373 (ATI Technologies Inc)

ehci_hcd 0000:00:13.2: irq 19, pci mem 0xfbdff000

ehci_hcd 0000:00:13.2: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 3

ehci_hcd 0000:00:13.2: USB 2.0 initialized, EHCI 1.00, driver 10 Dec 2004

hub 3-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 3-0:1.0: 8 ports detected

usb 2-3: USB disconnect, address 2

usb 2-3: new full speed USB device using ohci_hcd and address 3

ohci1394: $Rev: 1223 $ Ben Collins <bcollins@debian.org>

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:02:04.2[C] -> GSI 21 (level, low) -> IRQ 21

ohci1394: fw-host0: OHCI-1394 1.0 (PCI): IRQ=[21]  MMIO=[fbfff000-fbfff7ff]  Max Packet=[2048]

ieee1394: Host added: ID:BUS[0-00:1023]  GUID[0010dc00007e572c]

eth1394: $Rev: 1224 $ Ben Collins <bcollins@debian.org>

eth1394: eth1: IEEE-1394 IPv4 over 1394 Ethernet (fw-host0)

USB Universal Host Controller Interface driver v2.2

[fglrx] free  PCIe = 51118080

[fglrx] max   PCIe = 51118080

[fglrx] free  LFB = 119762944

[fglrx] max   LFB = 119762944

[fglrx] free  Inv = 0

[fglrx] max   Inv = 0

[fglrx] total Inv = 0

[fglrx] total TIM = 0

[fglrx] total FB  = 0

[fglrx] total PCIe = 16384

psmouse.c: Wheel Mouse at isa0060/serio2/input0 lost synchronization, throwing 1 bytes away.

APIC error on CPU0: 00(40)

cdrom: open failed.

cdrom: open failed.

cdrom: open failed.

cdrom: open failed.

APIC error on CPU0: 40(40)

APIC error on CPU0: 40(40)

APIC error on CPU0: 40(40)

ndiswrapper version 1.2 loaded (preempt=no,smp=yes)

ndiswrapper (ndiswrapper_load_driver:93): loadndiswrapper failed (65280); check system log for messages from 'loadndisdriver'

warning: many lost ticks.

Your time source seems to be instable or some driver is hogging interupts

rip _spin_unlock_irqrestore+0x5/0x10

```

```

oadndiswrapper failed (65280)

```

is that a problem with the compile?

needless to ssay WLAN does ot show up in my dmesg..

by the way amd64 hense all the time problems.....

ticks etc, working on that aswell  :Wink: 

thanks prox.

----------

## Ghotcom

Can I post a success story ?  :Wink: 

My first attempt to get this card working was through the use of the linux opensource driver rt2500 by serialmonkey, but it failed. Projet seems in the process of rebuilding the drivers, so...

I then turned to Ndiswrapper, installation went like a charm and i could see dmesg displaying happy ndiswrapper logs, i could even see the wlan0 interface -AP was detected automatically for me- using iwconfig. However, the link status showed 0/100. This gave me headaches as I suspected quite everything to be responsible...But it was kernel configs that prevented it to communicate, i could spot it. I had to disable CONFIG_PREEMPT -SMP was already- in the kernel. Now I have the maximum link rate 100/100

That s why you might keep an eye on preempt status when troubleshooting

**Ca waaaaax now**

CONFIG_PREEMPT CONFIG_SMP disabled is a good idea

----------

## jackuto

ndiswrapper version 1.2 loaded (preempt=no,smp=no)

ndiswrapper (wrapper_init:1531): loadndiswrapper failed (1792); check system log for messages from 'loadndisdriver'

ISO 9660 Extensions: Microsoft Joliet Level 3

ISO 9660 Extensions: RRIP_1991A

ndiswrapper version 1.2 loaded (preempt=no,smp=no)

ndiswrapper: driver wg311v2 (NETGEAR, Inc.,06/17/2004,6.0.5.30) loaded

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:00:0a.0[A] -> GSI 10 (level, low) -> IRQ 10

ndiswrapper (ndiswrapper_add_pci_device:218): Windows driver couldn't initialize the device (C0000001)

ndiswrapper: probe of 0000:00:0a.0 failed with error -22

after i install ndiswrapper and installed necessary driver: wg311v2.inf from the driver provided.

whats really wrong here?

my kernel version is: Linux localhost 2.6.11-gentoo-r3

----------

## guyr

Running kernel 2.6.15-r1 on AMD64 eMachines M6805.  Everything other than wireless works fine, so now I'm trying to get that to work.   I have Win64 in dual boot, and that connects wireless fine.   I'm using the Broadcom driver from there (got the inf from following one of the links in this thread.)

In short, I can't get this working.  Win64 says signal strength is "low" but it works.  Here is what I see in /var/log/messages after modprobe ndiswrapper:

Feb 11 00:55:07 emach ndiswrapper version 1.8 loaded (preempt=no,smp=no)

Feb 11 00:55:08 emach ndiswrapper (load_pe_images:571): fixing KI_USER_SHARED_DATA address in the driverFeb 11 00:55:08 emach ndiswrapper: driver netbc564 (,10/01/2002,3.70.17.5) loaded

Feb 11 00:55:08 emach PCI: Found IRQ 9 for device 0000:00:0c.0

Feb 11 00:55:08 emach PCI: Sharing IRQ 9 with 0000:00:10.0

Feb 11 00:55:08 emach PCI: Sharing IRQ 9 with 0000:00:11.1

Feb 11 00:55:08 emach PCI: Sharing IRQ 9 with 0000:00:12.0

Feb 11 00:55:08 emach PCI: Sharing IRQ 9 with 0000:01:00.0

Feb 11 00:55:08 emach ndiswrapper: using irq 9

Feb 11 00:55:09 emach wlan0: vendor: ''

Feb 11 00:55:09 emach wlan0: ndiswrapper ethernet device 00:90:96:79:90:35 using driver netbc564, 14E4:4320.5.conf

Feb 11 00:55:09 emach wlan0: encryption modes supported: WEP; TKIP with WPA; AES/CCMP with WPA

Feb 11 00:55:10 emach net.agent[9175]: add event not handled

Feb 11 00:55:10 emach irq 10: nobody cared (try booting with the "irqpoll" option)

ndiswrapper -l says it found the device and the device is working.  If I use iwconfig wlan0 channel 8 (which is what I use on the Linksys G router), it will change the channnel successfully.  However, if I try to set ap, it just ignores the request.

iwlist wlan0 scan produces no results.  If I try "dhcpcd wlan0" it will just sit there for awhile and return; dmesg reports it timed out waiting.   

There is some kind of interference with the VIA sound driver.   After loading the ndiswrapper driver, anything that causes an system event sound will loop on that sound.  Eventually it will stop repeating itself.  None of the devices listed above as sharing IRQ 9 is the VIA sound driver.

When I issue iwconfig commands, it tells me "Warning: Driver for device wlan0 has been compiled with version 19

of Wireless Extension, while this program supports up to version 17. Some things may be broken..."

Any suggestions on where to go from here?  I'd like to get this working.  Thanks.

----------

## guyr

I'm confused about the interaction between iwconfig and ifconfig.   Will changes requested with iwconfig only take effect while the interface is down (i.e., ifconfig wlan0 down)?  Trying seemingly random configuration changes, I managed to at least see the Linksys Wireless G router sitting about 35 ft from my laptop (upstairs).   With iwconfig reporting this:

          Mode:Auto  Frequency:2.447 GHz  Access Point: 00:00:00:00:00:00

          Bit Rate=54 Mb/s   Tx-Power:25 dBm

          RTS thr:off   Fragment thr:off

          Encryption key:xxxxxxxxxxxxx   Security mode:open

          Power Management:off

          Link Quality:0  Signal level:0  Noise level:0

          Rx invalid nwid:0  Rx invalid crypt:0  Rx invalid frag:0

          Tx excessive retries:0  Invalid misc:0   Missed beacon:0

iwlist wlan0 scan reported this:

wlan0     Scan completed :

          Cell 01 - Address: 00:00:00:00:00:00

                    ESSID:"l1ika"

                    Protocol:IEEE 802.11g

                    Mode:Managed

                    Frequency:2.447 GHz (Channel  :Cool: 

                    Quality:0/100  Signal level:-75 dBm  Noise level:-256 dBm

                    Encryption key:on

                    Bit Rate:1 Mb/s

                    Bit Rate:2 Mb/s

                    Bit Rate:5.5 Mb/s

                    Bit Rate:6 Mb/s

                    Bit Rate:9 Mb/s

                    Bit Rate:11 Mb/s

                    Bit Rate:12 Mb/s

                    Bit Rate:18 Mb/s

                    Bit Rate:24 Mb/s

                    Bit Rate:36 Mb/s

                    Bit Rate:48 Mb/s

                    Bit Rate:54 Mb/s

                    Extra:bcn_int=100

                    Extra:atim=0

Seeing the mode reported by the ap was "Managed", I updated wlan0 to this mode.  At that point, iwlist no longer showed the ap with scan.  No matter what I do, I can not get anything to appear as the result of scan again (there are several other ap's in my neighborhood, including one next door that I've used successfully from Windows.)

So I'm clueless as to how iwconfig works.  When I specify iwconfig wlan0 essid "l1ika", it doesn't seem to do anything; the essid field reported by iwconfig remains "off/any".   Similarly, if I use "iwconfig wlan0 ap xxxxxxx", it doesn't use the value of xxxxxxxx that I supply; it either leaves it set to zero, or one time it set it to some other non-zero value entirely.  I can't imagine where it got that value from.  I should be supply the MAC address the wireless router assigned to the wireless connection on its end, right?

There was one time when I actually got iwconfig to display a non-zero access point address and the correct essid.  I have no idea what sequence of commands I used to produce that, but changing Mode to Managed reset both settings.

I'd appreciate some pointers as to how iwconfig is supposed to work, and what it means when it ignores commands.  Thanks.

----------

## guyr

Another random tidbit of info.  I changed the mode to Managed.  Seems that changing the mode resets all other settings.  At any rate, with the mode changed, I ran iwlist wlan0 scan, and this time I saw all 5 APs that normally show up under Windows.  Feeling lucky, I tried "dhcpcd wlan0"; unfortunately, it still timed out without successfully obtaining an IP address.  As a final attempt, I carried my laptop to my Linksys router and reran this exercise while sitting right next to the router.  Still no connection.  But this at least eliminates signal strength as the issue.  So that means that there is a basic problem with getting the configuration to work.   All suggestions welcome.

----------

## luna80

 *guyr wrote:*   

> When I specify iwconfig wlan0 essid "l1ika", it doesn't seem to do anything; the essid field reported by iwconfig remains "off/any". 

 

same problem! I can't change the essid and the connection fails.

I'm working on a acer aspire 1501 (amd64), and the wireless card is a broadcom 4306...

Can somebody help us?

----------

## vicaya

Guyr: I have a similar machine: m6809 (amd64, 2.6.15-r5 nonprempt -- doesn't make any difference to me, nonsmp, ndiswrapper 1.8 with windows netbc564 driver for the broadcom 4306.) Everything works great (unencrypted since 2.6.10/ndiswrapper 1.2; wep and wpa-psk with wpa_supplicant 0.5.1 (both -Dndiswrapper and -Dwext work) using baselayout-1.12.0_pre16-r1 -- good multi-nic support)

I use wireless-tools-28_pre14 -- no warnings about extension versions. Try no-encryption, wep and wpa in that order, as the dependency/requirement on the wireless AP/router also increases. I initially had problems with WPA with a netgear router where you have to set pairwise and group to TKIP explicitly without CCMP etc, in addition to the required psk. If you have ssid broadcast turned off on the AP you have to set ap_scan=2 and scan_ssid=1 in wpa_supplicant.conf

Good luck.

----------

## dodoalien

hi all

im tring to get up my wireless card on my ASUS A4K series laptop

the wire card is and USB one, i used ndiswrapper and XP drivers: ZD1211U.inf and  ZD1211U.sys

this laptop got amd64 so i emerged ndiswrapper 1.2-r1 but i have no wlan0 if i do iwconfig:

```
~ # iwconfig

lo        no wireless extensions.

sit0      no wireless extensions.

eth0      no wireless extensions.

eth1      no wireless extensions.
```

lspci:

```
~ # lspci

00:00.0 Host bridge: nVidia Corporation nForce3 Host Bridge (rev a4)

00:01.0 ISA bridge: nVidia Corporation nForce3 LPC Bridge (rev f6)

00:01.1 SMBus: nVidia Corporation nForce3 SMBus (rev a4)

00:02.0 USB Controller: nVidia Corporation nForce3 USB 1.1 (rev a5)

00:02.1 USB Controller: nVidia Corporation nForce3 USB 1.1 (rev a5)

00:02.2 USB Controller: nVidia Corporation nForce3 USB 2.0 (rev a2)

00:06.0 Multimedia audio controller: nVidia Corporation nForce3 Audio (rev a2)

00:06.1 Modem: nVidia Corporation nForce3 Audio (rev a2)

00:08.0 IDE interface: nVidia Corporation nForce3 IDE (rev a5)

00:0a.0 PCI bridge: nVidia Corporation nForce3 PCI Bridge (rev a2)

00:0b.0 PCI bridge: nVidia Corporation nForce3 AGP Bridge (rev a4)

00:18.0 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] K8 [Athlon64/Opteron] HyperTransport Technology Configuration

00:18.1 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] K8 [Athlon64/Opteron] Address Map

00:18.2 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] K8 [Athlon64/Opteron] DRAM Controller

00:18.3 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] K8 [Athlon64/Opteron] Miscellaneous Control

01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc RV350 [Mobility Radeon 9600 M10]

02:00.0 Ethernet controller: Marvell Technology Group Ltd. 88E8001 Gigabit Ethernet Controller (rev 13)

02:01.0 CardBus bridge: Ricoh Co Ltd RL5c476 II (rev b3)

02:01.1 FireWire (IEEE 1394): Ricoh Co Ltd R5C552 IEEE 1394 Controller (rev 08)

02:01.2 Class 0805: Ricoh Co Ltd R5C822 SD/SDIO/MMC/MS/MSPro Host Adapter (rev 17)

02:01.3 System peripheral: Ricoh Co Ltd R5C592 Memory Stick Bus Host Adapter (rev 08)
```

00:02.2 USB Controller: nVidia Corporation nForce3 USB 2.0 (rev a2)

this should be the wi-fi card..

```
~ # ndiswrapper -l

Installed ndis drivers:

zd1211u driver present, hardware present
```

now the problem:

```
~ # dmesg | grep ndiswrapper

ndiswrapper version 1.2 loaded (preempt=no,smp=no)

ndiswrapper (check_nt_hdr:152): Windows driver is not 64-bit; bad magic: 010B

ndiswrapper (load_sys_files:520): unable to prepare driver 'zd1211u'

<ffffffff88147a55>{:ndiswrapper:unload_ndis_driver+149}

Modules linked in: ndiswrapper snd_seq snd_seq_device snd_intel8x0 snd_ac97_codec snd_ac97_bus snd_pcm snd_timer snd soundcore snd_page_alloc i2c_nforce2 sk98lin eth1394 ata_piix sata_vsc sata_sis sata_sx4 sata_nv sata_via sata_svw sata_sil sata_promise libata sbp2 ohci1394 ieee1394 ohci_hcd uhci_hcd usb_storage usbhid ehci_hcd

RIP: 0010:[<ffffffff88147a55>] <ffffffff88147a55>{:ndiswrapper:unload_ndis_driver+149}

Call Trace:<ffffffff88148b7a>{:ndiswrapper:wrapper_ioctl+4330}

RIP <ffffffff88147a55>{:ndiswrapper:unload_ndis_driver+149} RSP <ffff810003b09e18>

 <3>ndiswrapper (ndiswrapper_load_driver:93): loadndiswrapper failed (9); check system log for messages from 'loadndisdriver'

usbcore: registered new driver ndiswrapper
```

as you can see it says that the drivers i give arent 64-bit...

what can i do?  :Sad: 

----------

## guyr

 *vicaya wrote:*   

> Guyr: I have a similar machine: m6809 (amd64, 2.6.15-r5 nonprempt -- doesn't make any difference to me, nonsmp, ndiswrapper 1.8 with windows netbc564 driver for the broadcom 4306.) Everything works great (unencrypted since 2.6.10/ndiswrapper 1.2; wep and wpa-psk with wpa_supplicant 0.5.1 (both -Dndiswrapper and -Dwext work) using baselayout-1.12.0_pre16-r1 -- good multi-nic support)
> 
> I use wireless-tools-28_pre14 -- no warnings about extension versions. Try no-encryption, wep and wpa in that order, as the dependency/requirement on the wireless AP/router also increases. I initially had problems with WPA with a netgear router where you have to set pairwise and group to TKIP explicitly without CCMP etc, in addition to the required psk. If you have ssid broadcast turned off on the AP you have to set ap_scan=2 and scan_ssid=1 in wpa_supplicant.conf
> 
> Good luck.

 

Vicaya, good to know you got this working.  Are you running Alsa sound also?  I'm concerned that some resource (irq or io address)  interference with Alsa is messing this up.  As I mentioned, when I have ndiswrapper loaded, causing any system sound to play makes the sound repeat itself repeatedly.  I checked the irq assignments:

  9:     169839          XT-PIC  uhci_hcd:usb2, eth0, ndiswrapper

 10:     200000          XT-PIC  ehci_hcd:usb1, uhci_hcd:usb4, VIA8233, VIA82XX-MODEM, ohci1394

So it doesn't look like they interfere, but without ndiswrapper system sounds are fine.

I tried turning off encryption on my Linksys wireless router, and setting authentication to Open - got no further.  This is frustrating - resorted to stringing 50 ft of CAT5 so I could use wired Ethernet.

----------

## vicaya

 *guyr wrote:*   

> Vicaya, good to know you got this working.  Are you running Alsa sound also?  I'm concerned that some resource (irq or io address)  interference with Alsa is messing this up.  As I mentioned, when I have ndiswrapper loaded, causing any system sound to play makes the sound repeat itself repeatedly.  I checked the irq assignments:
> 
>   9:     169839          XT-PIC  uhci_hcd:usb2, eth0, ndiswrapper
> 
>  10:     200000          XT-PIC  ehci_hcd:usb1, uhci_hcd:usb4, VIA8233, VIA82XX-MODEM, ohci1394
> ...

 

Looks like you have pci irq sharing turned on in kernel, which I don't:

```
$ zcat /proc/config.gz  | grep -i irq

CONFIG_GENERIC_HARDIRQS=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_IRQ_PROBE=y

# CONFIG_IDEPCI_SHARE_IRQ is not set

# CONFIG_HPET_RTC_IRQ is not set
```

----------

## guyr

 *vicaya wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Looks like you have pci irq sharing turned on in kernel, which I don't:
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Hmmm, I can't find that last one, but of the others:

root@emach /usr/src/linux # grep -i irq .config

CONFIG_GENERIC_HARDIRQS=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_IRQ_PROBE=y

# CONFIG_IDEPCI_SHARE_IRQ is not set

root@emach /usr/src/linux # grep -i hpet .config

CONFIG_HPET_TIMER=y

CONFIG_HPET_EMULATE_RTC=y

# CONFIG_HPET is not set

----------

## sbrownii

I followed all the instructions.

I could get the essid of my ap, but couldn't ping the router, let alone get an ip through dhcp

I also had some message that said that that it had been compiled with version 17 instead of 18, or something...

I had originally just manually installed ndiswrapper.

I decided to go ahead and emerge ndiswrapper from portage to see what would happen.

Had to reinstall the windows driver after that.

I used ifconfig to bring wlan0 up, type "dhcpcd wlan0" and wow... it returned quickly... it usually sat there

for the whole 10 seconds and then quit

This time I actually got an ip. I can ping the router. I am writing this post unplugged! (well, my battery is low, so not totally unplugged...)

Don't get that message about being compiled with a different version anymore either....

----------

## GuruMeditation

Nice HOWTO. Now if only Netgear released 64-bit drivers I'd be set  :Razz: 

So yah, probably mentioned in a thousand places elsewhere but if you're running a 64-bit version of Gentoo w/ ndiswrapper make sure you get 64-bit drivers or you'll get a nasty surprise in dmesg  :Smile:  So with a Netgear you're most likely screwed ( http://kbserver.netgear.com/kb_web_files/n101596.asp )

Until then, must convince the wife that having an ethernet cable running through the living room can look quite visually pleasing with correctly placed drapes (or, failing that, try to make her believe it's very feng shui).

----------

## Asthra

Hi ppl,

I've recently installed gentoo on my AMD64.

and see this howto for installing my PCI Linksys WMP54GS cards.

but after i have installed and configured ndiswrapper with the bcml5 windows drivers front linuxant website, i reboot linux, but i can't have the wlan0.

if i do a ndiswrapper -l i get : driver installed only. not present..

what's wrong with that?

thanks for helping me!

----------

## dancin_fool

 *Asthra wrote:*   

> 
> 
> if i do a ndiswrapper -l i get : driver installed only. not present..
> 
> 

 

Are you sure you are using the correct driver?

I was experiencing a similar situation (driver installed, but nothing about hardware being present) with a Linksys WPC54G on SuSE.  After several days I pulled the card out and checked the version.  Turns out I had Version 4 of the card, which has a different chipset and uses a different driver.  (Rhetorical question: Why would a company put unnecessary drivers on a disk?)

Check the disk that came with the card for additional drivers, be sure you know which version of the card you are using, and compare all that to this list: http://ndiswrapper.sourceforge.net/mediawiki/index.php/List.

Much of my frustration was due to Version 1 of the card not being labeled as such, so I did not know there were multiple versions.  If only I'd scrolled down a bit after searching, or clicked on Find Next!

FYI, I got the card to work but could not get the connection to stay up for more than a few minutes under SuSE and am now trying Gentoo.

----------

## Urbanus

Strange, with the last "emerge -uv world" after a sync I receive the error I already described and fixed here. It seems that something in udev was changed which breaks USB 2.0?!

Any ideas?

Edit: after trying a little bit with plugging/unplugging the USB-device, I received

```
May  4 00:06:08 beutelsend wlan0: ndiswrapper ethernet device 00:11:95:ca:d1:9c using driver netrtusb, configuration file 2001:3C00.0.conf

May  4 00:06:08 beutelsend wlan0 (WE) : Driver using old /proc/net/wireless support, please fix driver !

May  4 00:06:08 beutelsend wlan0: encryption modes supported: WEP, WPA with TKIP, WPA with AES/CCMP

May  4 00:06:10 beutelsend ndiswrapper (iw_set_tx_power:421): setting tx_power failed (C0010015)

```

How can I fix the proc/net/wireless support?

----------

## Allochtoon

 *guyr wrote:*   

> Another random tidbit of info.  I changed the mode to Managed.  Seems that changing the mode resets all other settings.  At any rate, with the mode changed, I ran iwlist wlan0 scan, and this time I saw all 5 APs that normally show up under Windows.  Feeling lucky, I tried "dhcpcd wlan0"; unfortunately, it still timed out without successfully obtaining an IP address.  As a final attempt, I carried my laptop to my Linksys router and reran this exercise while sitting right next to the router.  Still no connection.  But this at least eliminates signal strength as the issue.  So that means that there is a basic problem with getting the configuration to work.   All suggestions welcome.

 

Check the last topic i started. Basically set the correct essid during dhcp timeouting.

----------

## Varean

I have had success with an unlisted device, just for your reference.  It is a Linksys 802.11b v2.6 Wireless USB Network Adapter.

----------

## MartinC69

I'm having problems with a DWL-G520+.

I have used the emerge of ndiswrapper and it would appear to have found the card ok

```
Installed ndis drivers:

gplus   driver present, hardware present

```

But when I go try and modprobe it

```
pedro ~ # modprobe ndiswrapper

FATAL: Module ndiswrapper not found.
```

Any ideas ?

Thanks

----------

## bdm

If anybody is wondering, I got my Linksys WMP54GS working fine using ndiswrapper in Gentoo. And instead of using wpa_supplicant or wireless-tools to start on bootup and do it's magic. I simply made a small bash file which starts by modprobing ndiswrapper, then sets my essid, then sets my wep key, then fetches my IP with dhcpcd. And this 4 line bash script was put in /etc/conf.d/local.start.  :Wink: 

----------

## Seventjah

 *bdm wrote:*   

> If anybody is wondering, I got my Linksys WMP54GS working fine using ndiswrapper in Gentoo. And instead of using wpa_supplicant or wireless-tools to start on bootup and do it's magic. I simply made a small bash file which starts by modprobing ndiswrapper, then sets my essid, then sets my wep key, then fetches my IP with dhcpcd. And this 4 line bash script was put in /etc/conf.d/local.start. 

 

Could you put this in a noob-friendly way plz, and is this when you install Gentoo, or when you have Gentoo installed?

I have a small problem with my wlan, I just can't use a cable during install and I don't want to download huge installcd's either.

Thanks

----------

## delepster

Thanks for the guide! Still works   :Wink: 

----------

## RageOfOrder

Hey,

Trying to get a wireless setup going here...

Gentoo 2.6.15-r1 on AMD64 using a D-Link G510 (Marvell W8300) card and ndiswrapper.

I managed to find working 64 bit drivers and ndiswrapper loads them just fine

```

rez ~ # iwconfig

lo        no wireless extensions.

eth0      no wireless extensions.

wlan0     IEEE 802.11FH  ESSID:off/any  

          Mode:Managed  Channel:0  Access Point: Not-Associated   

          Bit Rate:54 Mb/s   Sensitivity=-200 dBm  

          RTS thr=2346 B   Fragment thr=2346 B   

          Encryption key:off

          Power Management:off

          Link Quality:0  Signal level:0  Noise level:0

          Rx invalid nwid:0  Rx invalid crypt:0  Rx invalid frag:0

          Tx excessive retries:0  Invalid misc:0   Missed beacon:0

```

```

rez ~ # iwlist wlan0 scan

wlan0     Scan completed :

          Cell 01 - Address: 00:0F:66:94:FC:E6

                    ESSID:"linksys"

                    Protocol:IEEE 802.11g

                    Mode:Managed

                    Frequency:2.437 GHz (Channel 6)

                    Quality:0/100  Signal level:-89 dBm  Noise level:-256 dBm

                    Encryption key:off

                    Bit Rates:1 Mb/s; 2 Mb/s; 5.5 Mb/s; 11 Mb/s; 18 Mb/s

                              24 Mb/s; 36 Mb/s; 54 Mb/s; 6 Mb/s; 9 Mb/s

                              12 Mb/s; 48 Mb/s

                    Extra:bcn_int=100

                    Extra:atim=0

```

Looks to me like the drivers are working and they can pick up the router alright.

but when I run "dhcpcd wlan0" it just sits there and eventually times out.

Any suggestions?

Edit:

Nevermind, it just started working.

----------

## GlemSom

RageOfOrder:

I've got the exact same problem with the realtek 8185 drivers.

iwconfig can find my AP - but dhcpcd is unable to get any IP from my router  :Sad: 

----------

## drtask

i have a success story for 

0b:03.0 Network controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM4306 802.11b/g Wireless LAN Controller (rev 03)

the only issue i've run into is it wont get past my router. i cant figure out what is going on, the card starts up fine, i have /etc/init.d/net.eth0 linked to /etc/init.d/net.wlan0, everything starts fine. i try to ping somewhere, and no internet. otherwise everything functions fine.

----------

## bdm

Also, from what I've seen when I use ndiswrapper is that there is no need to copy the .inf/.sys files manually. Once you do

```
ndiswrapper -i wmp54gs.inf
```

It automatically grabs the .inf/.sys files and stores them in the ndiswrapper directory I believe.

 :Smile: 

----------

## lukkio84

Hi,

I have a Dell Inspiron 1300 with a Broadcom wireless card.

I've installed gentoo, I've disabled kernel support for SMP, I've installed ndiswrapper, and finally I've installed windows driver bcmwl5.inf correctly.

My wireless light indicator is powered, but if I do iwconfig this is the output:

    localhost ~ # iwconfig

    lo           no wireless extensions.

    eth0       no wireless extensions.

Can you help me?   :Sad: 

Thanks a lot!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------

## Kate Monster

 *lukkio84 wrote:*   

> Hi,
> 
> I have a Dell Inspiron 1300 with a Broadcom wireless card.
> 
> I've installed gentoo, I've disabled kernel support for SMP, I've installed ndiswrapper, and finally I've installed windows driver bcmwl5.inf correctly.
> ...

 Please post output of the following commands:

```
# lsmod

# ndiswrapper -l

# lspci
```

Also, have you tried the in-kernel Broadcom drivers yet?

----------

## lukkio84

Hi,

firstly thanks for relpy.

Here is my output:

```

   # lsmod

   Module      Size   Used by

   # ndiswrapper -l

   bcmwl5 : driver installed

      device (14E4:4318) present

   # lspci

   ....

   .......

   02:03.0 Network controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM4318 [Airforce One 54g] 802.11g Wireless LAN Controller (rev 02)

```

I know there are some kernel versions with Broadcom Wireless support:

```

Device Drivers --> Network device support --> Wireless LAN drivers (non-hamradio) & Wireless Extensions

     <M>   Broadcom BCM43xx wireless support

     [*]     Broadcom BCM43xx debugging (RECOMMENDED)

```

but in my "make menuconfig" kernel configuration, I didn't find it. I found only:

Device Drivers --> Network device support --> Wireless LAN

with a list of drivers, but there isn't the Broadcom one.

I have 2.6.22 kernel.

----------

## lukkio84

Now, (and not firstly) I noted that I have the following output:

```

# modprobe ndiswrapper

FATAL: Could not open '/lib/modules/2.6.22-gentoo-r8/misc/ndiswrapper.ko': Invalid module format

```

So I can't load module ndiswrapper.

Nobody can help me?

----------

## mamac

Hi,

lukkio84, do you have the latest version of ndiswrapper, which is now 1.50

By the way, I have a problem with my wireless connection, it keeps ASSOCIATING/SCANNING, I use ndiswrapper and wpa_supplicant, below is the output of wpa_supplicant when started manually, I'd be glad if anyone has an idea  :Wink: 

```

Trying to associate with b6:89:d9:59:3b:d4 (SSID='jmb' freq=2462 MHz)

Cancelling scan request

WPA: clearing own WPA/RSN IE

Automatic auth_alg selection: 0x1

WPA: using IEEE 802.11i/D3.0

WPA: Selected cipher suites: group 8 pairwise 24 key_mgmt 2 proto 1

WPA: set AP WPA IE - hexdump(len=28): dd 1a 00 50 f2 01 01 00 00 50 f2 02 02 00 00 50 f2 02 00 50 f2 04 01 00 00 50 f2 02

WPA: clearing AP RSN IE

WPA: using GTK TKIP

WPA: using PTK CCMP

WPA: using KEY_MGMT WPA-PSK

WPA: Set own WPA IE default - hexdump(len=24): dd 16 00 50 f2 01 01 00 00 50 f2 02 01 00 00 50 f2 04 01 00 00 50 f2 02

No keys have been configured - skip key clearing

wpa_driver_wext_set_drop_unencrypted

State: SCANNING -> ASSOCIATING

wpa_driver_wext_set_operstate: operstate 0->0 (DORMANT)

WEXT: Operstate: linkmode=-1, operstate=5

wpa_driver_wext_associate

Setting authentication timeout: 10 sec 0 usec

EAPOL: External notification - EAP success=0

EAPOL: External notification - EAP fail=0

EAPOL: External notification - portControl=Auto

RTM_NEWLINK: operstate=0 ifi_flags=0x1003 ([UP])

Wireless event: cmd=0x8b06 len=8

RTM_NEWLINK: operstate=0 ifi_flags=0x1003 ([UP])

Wireless event: cmd=0x8b04 len=12

RTM_NEWLINK: operstate=0 ifi_flags=0x1003 ([UP])

Wireless event: cmd=0x8b1a len=11

Authentication with 00:00:00:00:00:00 timed out.

Added BSSID b6:89:d9:59:3b:d4 into blacklist

State: ASSOCIATING -> DISCONNECTED

wpa_driver_wext_set_operstate: operstate 0->0 (DORMANT)

WEXT: Operstate: linkmode=-1, operstate=5

No keys have been configured - skip key clearing

EAPOL: External notification - portEnabled=0

EAPOL: External notification - portValid=0

Setting scan request: 0 sec 0 usec

State: DISCONNECTED -> SCANNING

Starting AP scan (broadcast SSID)

Scan timeout - try to get results

Received 4093 bytes of scan results (17 BSSes)

Scan results: 17

Selecting BSS from priority group 0

0: b6:89:d9:59:3b:d4 ssid='jmb' wpa_ie_len=28 rsn_ie_len=0 caps=0x11

   selected based on WPA IE

Trying to associate with b6:89:d9:59:3b:d4 (SSID='jmb' freq=2462 MHz)

Cancelling scan request

WPA: clearing own WPA/RSN IE

Automatic auth_alg selection: 0x1

WPA: using IEEE 802.11i/D3.0

WPA: Selected cipher suites: group 8 pairwise 24 key_mgmt 2 proto 1

WPA: set AP WPA IE - hexdump(len=28): dd 1a 00 50 f2 01 01 00 00 50 f2 02 02 00 00 50 f2 02 00 50 f2 04 01 00 00 50 f2 02

WPA: clearing AP RSN IE

WPA: using GTK TKIP

WPA: using PTK CCMP

WPA: using KEY_MGMT WPA-PSK

WPA: Set own WPA IE default - hexdump(len=24): dd 16 00 50 f2 01 01 00 00 50 f2 02 01 00 00 50 f2 04 01 00 00 50 f2 02

No keys have been configured - skip key clearing

wpa_driver_wext_set_drop_unencrypted

State: SCANNING -> ASSOCIATING

wpa_driver_wext_set_operstate: operstate 0->0 (DORMANT)

WEXT: Operstate: linkmode=-1, operstate=5

wpa_driver_wext_associate

Setting authentication timeout: 10 sec 0 usec

EAPOL: External notification - EAP success=0

EAPOL: External notification - EAP fail=0

EAPOL: External notification - portControl=Auto

RTM_NEWLINK: operstate=0 ifi_flags=0x1003 ([UP])

Wireless event: cmd=0x8b06 len=8

RTM_NEWLINK: operstate=0 ifi_flags=0x1003 ([UP])

Wireless event: cmd=0x8b04 len=12

RTM_NEWLINK: operstate=0 ifi_flags=0x1003 ([UP])

Wireless event: cmd=0x8b1a len=11

Authentication with 00:00:00:00:00:00 timed out.

BSSID b6:89:d9:59:3b:d4 blacklist count incremented to 2

State: ASSOCIATING -> DISCONNECTED

wpa_driver_wext_set_operstate: operstate 0->0 (DORMANT)

WEXT: Operstate: linkmode=-1, operstate=5

No keys have been configured - skip key clearing

EAPOL: External notification - portEnabled=0

EAPOL: External notification - portValid=0

Setting scan request: 0 sec 0 usec

State: DISCONNECTED -> SCANNING

Starting AP scan (broadcast SSID)

Scan timeout - try to get results

Received 4092 bytes of scan results (18 BSSes)

Scan results: 18

Selecting BSS from priority group 0

0: b6:89:d9:59:3b:d7 ssid='freephonie' wpa_ie_len=24 rsn_ie_len=0 caps=0x11

   skip - SSID mismatch

1: b6:89:d9:59:3b:d5 ssid='' wpa_ie_len=0 rsn_ie_len=22 caps=0x11

   skip - SSID mismatch

2: b6:89:d9:59:3b:d4 ssid='jmb' wpa_ie_len=28 rsn_ie_len=0 caps=0x11

   skip - blacklisted

3: b6:89:d9:59:3b:d6 ssid='' wpa_ie_len=0 rsn_ie_len=22 caps=0x11

   skip - SSID mismatch

4: 00:19:7d:8d:26:3c ssid='Livebox-5188' wpa_ie_len=24 rsn_ie_len=0 caps=0x11

   skip - SSID mismatch

5: e6:d5:43:e4:27:d4 ssid='' wpa_ie_len=0 rsn_ie_len=22 caps=0x11

   skip - SSID mismatch

6: 00:17:33:2f:64:a1 ssid='NEUF_64A0' wpa_ie_len=30 rsn_ie_len=0 caps=0x11

   skip - SSID mismatch

7: 00:16:cf:43:fb:43 ssid='Livebox-EDD0' wpa_ie_len=24 rsn_ie_len=0 caps=0x11

   skip - SSID mismatch

8: 0e:54:3a:7e:87:78 ssid='webspider' wpa_ie_len=24 rsn_ie_len=0 caps=0x11

   skip - SSID mismatch

9: 0e:54:3a:7e:87:79 ssid='' wpa_ie_len=0 rsn_ie_len=22 caps=0x11

   skip - SSID mismatch

10: 0e:54:3a:7e:87:7a ssid='' wpa_ie_len=0 rsn_ie_len=22 caps=0x11

   skip - SSID mismatch

11: 0e:54:3a:7e:87:7b ssid='freephonie' wpa_ie_len=24 rsn_ie_len=0 caps=0x11

   skip - SSID mismatch

12: 00:17:33:28:0b:39 ssid='' wpa_ie_len=0 rsn_ie_len=0 caps=0x11

   skip - no WPA/RSN IE

13: 00:16:41:ce:c9:c4 ssid='Livebox-d38a' wpa_ie_len=0 rsn_ie_len=0 caps=0x11

   skip - no WPA/RSN IE

14: 00:a0:f8:a7:37:20 ssid='swisscom' wpa_ie_len=0 rsn_ie_len=0 caps=0x1

   skip - no WPA/RSN IE

15: 00:17:33:2f:64:a8 ssid='Neuf WiFi' wpa_ie_len=0 rsn_ie_len=0 caps=0x1

   skip - no WPA/RSN IE

16: 00:a0:f8:a7:19:97 ssid='swisscom' wpa_ie_len=0 rsn_ie_len=0 caps=0x1

   skip - no WPA/RSN IE

17: e6:d5:43:e4:27:d5 ssid='' wpa_ie_len=0 rsn_ie_len=0 caps=0x1

   skip - no WPA/RSN IE

No APs found - clear blacklist and try again

Removed BSSID b6:89:d9:59:3b:d4 from blacklist (clear)

Selecting BSS from priority group 0

0: b6:89:d9:59:3b:d7 ssid='freephonie' wpa_ie_len=24 rsn_ie_len=0 caps=0x11

   skip - SSID mismatch

1: b6:89:d9:59:3b:d5 ssid='' wpa_ie_len=0 rsn_ie_len=22 caps=0x11

   skip - SSID mismatch

2: b6:89:d9:59:3b:d4 ssid='jmb' wpa_ie_len=28 rsn_ie_len=0 caps=0x11

   selected based on WPA IE

Trying to associate with b6:89:d9:59:3b:d4 (SSID='jmb' freq=2462 MHz)

Cancelling scan request

WPA: clearing own WPA/RSN IE

Automatic auth_alg selection: 0x1

WPA: using IEEE 802.11i/D3.0

WPA: Selected cipher suites: group 8 pairwise 24 key_mgmt 2 proto 1

WPA: set AP WPA IE - hexdump(len=28): dd 1a 00 50 f2 01 01 00 00 50 f2 02 02 00 00 50 f2 02 00 50 f2 04 01 00 00 50 f2 02

WPA: clearing AP RSN IE

WPA: using GTK TKIP

WPA: using PTK CCMP

WPA: using KEY_MGMT WPA-PSK

WPA: Set own WPA IE default - hexdump(len=24): dd 16 00 50 f2 01 01 00 00 50 f2 02 01 00 00 50 f2 04 01 00 00 50 f2 02

No keys have been configured - skip key clearing

wpa_driver_wext_set_drop_unencrypted

State: SCANNING -> ASSOCIATING

wpa_driver_wext_set_operstate: operstate 0->0 (DORMANT)

WEXT: Operstate: linkmode=-1, operstate=5

wpa_driver_wext_associate

Setting authentication timeout: 10 sec 0 usec

EAPOL: External notification - EAP success=0

EAPOL: External notification - EAP fail=0

EAPOL: External notification - portControl=Auto

RTM_NEWLINK: operstate=0 ifi_flags=0x1003 ([UP])

Wireless event: cmd=0x8b06 len=8

RTM_NEWLINK: operstate=0 ifi_flags=0x1003 ([UP])

Wireless event: cmd=0x8b04 len=12

RTM_NEWLINK: operstate=0 ifi_flags=0x1003 ([UP])

Wireless event: cmd=0x8b1a len=11

CTRL-EVENT-TERMINATING - signal 2 received

Removing interface wlan0

State: ASSOCIATING -> DISCONNECTED

wpa_driver_wext_set_operstate: operstate 0->0 (DORMANT)

WEXT: Operstate: linkmode=-1, operstate=5

No keys have been configured - skip key clearing

EAPOL: External notification - portEnabled=0

EAPOL: External notification - portValid=0

wpa_driver_wext_set_wpa

wpa_driver_wext_set_drop_unencrypted

wpa_driver_wext_set_countermeasures

No keys have been configured - skip key clearing

Cancelling scan request

Cancelling authentication timeout

WEXT: Operstate: linkmode=0, operstate=6

```

It says "No keys have been configured - skip key clearing" but I have a key.

/etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf:

```

ctrl_interface=/var/run/wpa_supplicant

ctrl_interface_group=0

network={

        ssid="jmb"

        psk="MY_KEY"

        key_mgmt=WPA-PSK

}

```

Thanks!

----------

## josedb

dmesg shows this:

```

ndiswrapper version 1.52 loaded (smp=yes, preempt=no)

ndiswrapper (import:242): unknown symbol: ntoskrnl.exe:'KeInitializeGuardedMutex'

ndiswrapper (import:242): unknown symbol: ntoskrnl.exe:'KeAcquireGuardedMutex'

ndiswrapper (import:242): unknown symbol: ntoskrnl.exe:'KeReleaseGuardedMutex'

ndiswrapper (import:242): unknown symbol: NDIS.SYS:'NdisMSetBusData'

ndiswrapper (import:242): unknown symbol: NDIS.SYS:'NdisMSynchronizeWithInterruptEx'

ndiswrapper (import:242): unknown symbol: NDIS.SYS:'NdisMGetBusData'

ndiswrapper (import:242): unknown symbol: NDIS.SYS:'NdisAllocateMdl'

ndiswrapper (import:242): unknown symbol: NDIS.SYS:'NdisRetreatNetBufferDataStart'

ndiswrapper (import:242): unknown symbol: NDIS.SYS:'NdisFreeMdl'

ndiswrapper (import:242): unknown symbol: NDIS.SYS:'NdisAdvanceNetBufferDataStart'

ndiswrapper (import:242): unknown symbol: NDIS.SYS:'NdisOpenConfigurationEx'

ndiswrapper (import:242): unknown symbol: NDIS.SYS:'NdisMFreeNetBufferSGList'

ndiswrapper (import:242): unknown symbol: NDIS.SYS:'NdisMDeregisterScatterGatherDma'

ndiswrapper (import:242): unknown symbol: NDIS.SYS:'NdisMRegisterScatterGatherDma'

ndiswrapper (import:242): unknown symbol: NDIS.SYS:'NdisAllocateMemoryWithTagPriority'

ndiswrapper (import:242): unknown symbol: NDIS.SYS:'NdisAllocateIoWorkItem'

ndiswrapper (import:242): unknown symbol: NDIS.SYS:'NdisMIndicateStatusEx'

ndiswrapper (import:242): unknown symbol: NDIS.SYS:'NdisMRegisterInterruptEx'

ndiswrapper (import:242): unknown symbol: NDIS.SYS:'NdisMRegisterMiniportDriver'

ndiswrapper (import:242): unknown symbol: NDIS.SYS:'NdisMDeregisterMiniportDriver'

ndiswrapper (import:242): unknown symbol: NDIS.SYS:'NdisMSetMiniportAttributes'

ndiswrapper (import:242): unknown symbol: NDIS.SYS:'NdisQueueIoWorkItem'

ndiswrapper (import:242): unknown symbol: NDIS.SYS:'NdisMDeregisterInterruptEx'

ndiswrapper (import:242): unknown symbol: NDIS.SYS:'NdisFreeIoWorkItem'

ndiswrapper (import:242): unknown symbol: NDIS.SYS:'NdisMResetComplete'

ndiswrapper (import:242): unknown symbol: NDIS.SYS:'NdisMOidRequestComplete'

ndiswrapper (import:242): unknown symbol: NDIS.SYS:'NdisGetSystemUpTimeEx'

ndiswrapper (import:242): unknown symbol: NDIS.SYS:'NdisAllocateNetBufferListPool'

ndiswrapper (import:242): unknown symbol: NDIS.SYS:'NdisAllocateNetBufferPool'

ndiswrapper (import:242): unknown symbol: NDIS.SYS:'NdisFreeNetBufferList'

ndiswrapper (import:242): unknown symbol: NDIS.SYS:'NdisAllocateNetBufferList'

ndiswrapper (import:242): unknown symbol: NDIS.SYS:'NdisFreeNetBufferListPool'

ndiswrapper (import:242): unknown symbol: NDIS.SYS:'NdisFreeNetBufferPool'

ndiswrapper (import:242): unknown symbol: NDIS.SYS:'NdisMIndicateReceiveNetBufferLists'

ndiswrapper (import:242): unknown symbol: NDIS.SYS:'NdisAllocateNetBuffer'

ndiswrapper (import:242): unknown symbol: NDIS.SYS:'NdisFreeNetBuffer'

ndiswrapper (import:242): unknown symbol: NDIS.SYS:'NdisMSendNetBufferListsComplete'

ndiswrapper (import:242): unknown symbol: NDIS.SYS:'NdisAllocateNetBufferAndNetBufferList'

ndiswrapper (import:242): unknown symbol: NDIS.SYS:'NdisMAllocateNetBufferSGList'

ndiswrapper (load_sys_files:210): couldn't prepare driver 'netathrx'

ndiswrapper (load_wrap_driver:112): couldn't load driver netathrx; check system log for messages from 'loadndisdriver'

usbcore: registered new interface driver ndiswrapper
```

----------

## pakaran42

Hi,

I'm attempting to get a Linksys WUSB300N working, using the driver listed on a compatability list on the web.  It appears to work properly, but I keep getting "no wireless extensions".  

dmesg output:

(snipped)

ndiswrapper version 1.50 loaded (smp=yes, preempt=no)

resnet80-80# ndiswrapper -l

netmw245 : driver installed

        device (13B1:0029) present

resnet80-80# iwconfig eth2

eth2      no wireless extensions.

Where eth2 is the device name it seems to give it (don't know why it isn't wlan0).  

Am I missing something obvious?  I'm fairly sure I followed the instructions either here or on the ndiswrapper wiki when I set up nidiswrapper.  

Thanks much!

----------

